# Type 1 diabetes



## pinkbump2011

Hi is anyone type 1 and expecting? I have recently found out we are expecting for the 2nd time. Would like to hear how other type 1's are getting on as all I have seen is gestational diabetes x


----------



## Elizabean

pinkbump2011 said:


> Hi is anyone type 1 and expecting? I have recently found out we are expecting for the 2nd time. Would like to hear how other type 1's are getting on as all I have seen is gestational diabetes x

Hi Pinkbump, I was trawling the boards looking for a type 1 buddy. I have only just found out I am pregnant (I am 4.5 weeks).

I have had diabetes since I was 4, so almost 24 years now. I generally do pretty well and have no complications but the last week or so I have become incredibly insulin resistant. I thought the first few weeks were supposed to be low bsl's! The highs have been a real shock and made me feel so guilty. My specialist sent me a script for metformin yesterday, to help with the resistance, so I will start that tonight. 

How have you been feeling?

Are you on a pump or MDI? And how long have you had type 1?


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi, 

I got diabetes 15 years ago aged 10. I found my first few weeks awful trying to get control lots of lows and highs. My first bs of the day is always the worst it's going mad overnight :( 

I don't have a pump but it was mentioned at my first appt (second next week) so I may eventually have to have one. Do you have a pump? Also my control before getting pregnant wasn't great but managing a lot better now.

How ate you feeling in general? An was your pregnancy planned? X


----------



## teenpregnant

Hi! Can I join I also have type one diabetes and found out I'm pregnant with #2 last week and would love some buddies to go through things together!


----------



## Elizabean

Hey, great to see some action on here! 
Yes pink bump, it was planned, I feel like we were wtt then TTC forever. I hardly have fingertips left after all the testing!

I'm on MDI, I don't think pumping is for me at the moment, injections generally work pretty well for me. Preg wise I'm feeling pretty good, still early though! How are you a bit further along?

Teenpregnant, you got your bfp a few days before me, when are you due and how are you feeling? 

So you are both expecting #2, that's very exciting! You can share all of your type 1 diabetes and parenting secrets with me!


----------



## pinkbump2011

Oh u know that feeling my fingertips have been pricked so many times. An I was only asking if your pregnancy was planned to see if you had been getting any help getting ur a1c to a good number and also did u start your folic acid whilst ttc? 

I felt fine until a week or 2 ago an constantly feeling nauseas :( hope it subsides as I was sick the whole way through my last pregnancy. Also not 100% sure how far I am as not had a scan yet. Lmp means I'm 12w1d but I have a longer cycle so I think I'm around what my ticker says. Will find out on Wednesday though :)

Teenpreg how far do you think you are? Also I see you had your 1st by emergency c section. Same happened to me can I ask why? An how far did you get in your pregnancy? My dd was born at 36 weeks x


----------



## teenpregnant

I think I'm 4 weeks 4 days but doctor is sending for a dating scan as I haven't had a period since I had the coil out in July  i was 36 weeks also he wasn't moving much so went to the hospital and I was having contractions and his heart rate was low so I went in for a c section then! How come your LO was born by c section? Did she have to have any help when she was born? I really would like to have a natural birth this time! Good luck in your scan Wednesday!  x


----------



## pinkbump2011

I went into hospital for steroid injections as I was going to get induced a few days later but her heart rate dropped so they delivered her straight away. She was in special care for 5 days with her blood sugars and also under lights for jaundice. How about your lil one? What was the birth weight aswell? Did they tell you to expect a bigger baby? 

I don't know what to expect this time last time it was so rushed but I will discuss birth options with them at 20 week appt I think they said x


----------



## teenpregnant

He was in for 2 days for the same reasons then up on ward with me for 3; he was 9.7lbs! How much did your LO weigh? I knew he would be big but didn't think that big! I did it with mdi last time but now I'm on the pump so I'm hoping it might be a bit easier as I always hated mdi pregnant or not! X


----------



## pinkbump2011

She was 7lbs exactly. I'm just scared as if you are induced a lot of them end up in a c section anyway. My sickness kicked in this Mornin aswell :( but my sugars where high :( hate that I can't control them overnight I hope that the baby is ok! They are ok through the day but at night they just go mad. Last time I was having hypos while asleep an they were high but this time I'm not so sure x


----------



## teenpregnant

Oh no sorry to hear about the sickness I hope it doesn't get too bad as it's so hard to control bold sugars with sickness! My bloods are fine throughout the day also it's just my overnight and morning bg. I really worry about having high blood sugars this early I just feel so guilty! Hope you feel better! X


----------



## pinkbump2011

It's horrible isn't it. I dread my morning test. When will you see your consultant about your diabetes? I've got an appt on tues so hopefully they will help me abit but I'm adjusting my dose to try an keep it ok overnight but it's getting worse. Would love to have a straightforward pregnancy where we don't worry all the time.
How old is your son? X


----------



## teenpregnant

I went to my doctor last Tuesday and she has referred me over I'm just waiting for the appointment now, I went at 6 weeks last time so I think it will be in a few weeks! Good luck at your appointment! I would love to just enjoy pregnancy and not have the pressure and worry of something going wrong! My son is 19 months  how are you finding your pregnancy along side your LG? Where abouts do you live? X


----------



## pinkbump2011

I'm finding it ok really I work in the morning an my dd goes to nursery an then in the afternoon we just do normal things go out, play with toys etc but its nice to know she will have a friend soon. I don't feel as tired as I did in my first pregnancy so that is good. Obviously early days for you but how are you finding it so far? I'm in the uk how about yourself? X


----------



## jesstina

I am 6 weeks pregnant first time adn have had low sugar since i was 18. There is no rymye or reason it just goes low alot and at different times. I am scared and check my sugar like a mad woman. Right now I dont eat durign the day because my sugar stays 70 all day and its better then eating every hour and having anxiety over my sugar going low. Does anyone eles have this or can help me what to do when it does get low. And how low is bad? thanks


----------



## pinkbump2011

jesstina said:


> I am 6 weeks pregnant first time adn have had low sugar since i was 18. There is no rymye or reason it just goes low alot and at different times. I am scared and check my sugar like a mad woman. Right now I dont eat durign the day because my sugar stays 70 all day and its better then eating every hour and having anxiety over my sugar going low. Does anyone eles have this or can help me what to do when it does get low. And how low is bad? thanks

Sorry if I don't understand properly but why would your sugar levels drop after eating? Doesn't eating increase your sugar levels?


----------



## Elizabean

jesstina said:


> I am 6 weeks pregnant first time adn have had low sugar since i was 18. There is no rymye or reason it just goes low alot and at different times. I am scared and check my sugar like a mad woman. Right now I dont eat durign the day because my sugar stays 70 all day and its better then eating every hour and having anxiety over my sugar going low. Does anyone eles have this or can help me what to do when it does get low. And how low is bad? thanks

I think that is one for a professional. 

Not eating all day doesn't sound like a good fix at all. 

Definitely get yourself to a doctor.


----------



## teenpregnant

pinkbump2011 said:


> I'm finding it ok really I work in the morning an my dd goes to nursery an then in the afternoon we just do normal things go out, play with toys etc but its nice to know she will have a friend soon. I don't feel as tired as I did in my first pregnancy so that is good. Obviously early days for you but how are you finding it so far? I'm in the uk how about yourself? X

I'm finding it fine so far just starting to feel sick like I did last time so I think another week and ms will start for good which I think will make things harder! X


----------



## teenpregnant

Sorry I am also in the uk  x


----------



## teenpregnant

jesstina said:


> I am 6 weeks pregnant first time adn have had low sugar since i was 18. There is no rymye or reason it just goes low alot and at different times. I am scared and check my sugar like a mad woman. Right now I dont eat durign the day because my sugar stays 70 all day and its better then eating every hour and having anxiety over my sugar going low. Does anyone eles have this or can help me what to do when it does get low. And how low is bad? thanks

This isn't type 1 diabetes. Type one is when blood sugars elevate due to the pancreas not working at all anymore therefore needing insulin via pump or multiple daily injections. I have never heard of low blood sugars in a non diabetic (not to the point if hypoglycemia) especially after eating so get yourself to a medical professional ASAP.


----------



## Elizabean

So you are both in the UK? From what I have heard, the UK and Australia are some of the best places to be a diabetic. The costs in the US sound awful! 

Over the weekend I have been feeling pretty nauseated, and this morning felt awful when I woke up- do you have any diabetic friendly tips to help with morning sickness? 

I also need to stock my work drawer with low carb things I might feel like eating!


----------



## teenpregnant

Yes, I cannot imagine living in the us and paying those costs! Elizabean have you been to the doctors yet? I used ginger biscuits first thing before I got up but it does send bg up! I used crackers a lot last time  I ate so much at work at my desk in my last pregnancy especially weeks 14-24 I couldn't stop snacking! Awful diabetic! Haha x


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hope your both ok. I've had an appt at diabetes clinic today an my a1c has improved thank god. Scan tomorrow an then I can relax :) as for ms and nausea I haven't found anything I just try to eat little snacks an make sure I have some breakfast. Hopefully it will pass for you soon!! What part of the uk are you from teenpregnant? I'm in the north west x


----------



## teenpregnant

I'm in south east  glad to hear your a1c has gone down! Good luck at your scan tomorrow! Let us know! I got my date for the dating scan through for a week on Friday! I think I will be 6+5 but I'll see what they say  x


----------



## pinkbump2011

I feel like I've been waiting forever for this scan! I was scanned at 7 weeks with my last pregnancy but based on lmp ill be 12+6 tomorrow (deffo not that far but we will see) aww you don't have long to wait at all!! X


----------



## teenpregnant

I think the 12 week scan was my favourite last time (probably should have a favourite) :haha:


----------



## Elizabean

teenpregnant said:


> Yes, I cannot imagine living in the us and paying those costs! Elizabean have you been to the doctors yet? I used ginger biscuits first thing before I got up but it does send bg up! I used crackers a lot last time  I ate so much at work at my desk in my last pregnancy especially weeks 14-24 I couldn't stop snacking! Awful diabetic! Haha x

I have been to my GP but haven't been able to get into my endo yet. I have my first appointment with my obgyn on the 21st of October, so less than 2 weeks away. I'm very excited about that one!

Ginger biscuits sound good. My problem is if it is a big packet, I end up eating more than I think I did and it makes carb counting hard, so I prefer individual packs of things if I can get them... I have eaten so many individual serves of crackers already! I snack generally anyway so I'm not too concerned.

Good work on the improved A1C pinkbump! Must be such a relief :flower:

After feeling queasy all day yesterday I felt better in the evening and even managed to go to the gym for a short work out. DH was trying to get me to do sit ups on an incline though- I had to put my foot down there! Queasy all day and laying upside down did not sound like a good idea. And anything that touched my stomach was pretty uncomfortable, but I'm so glad I got out and did something. Do you ladies exercise?


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hope all goes well Elizabean. As much as I'd love to I don't get chance to work out. After work an looking after a toddler an not having family close by to watch dd I just don't have the means to. I try to get my dd out as much as poss walking and at the park etc but even at home she keeps me on my toes :)

Had my scan this week to was amazing an baby had a nice lil heartbeat so can relax abit now. Will be 11 weeks tomorrow :) x


----------



## teenpregnant

pinkbump2011 said:


> Hope all goes well Elizabean. As much as I'd love to I don't get chance to work out. After work an looking after a toddler an not having family close by to watch dd I just don't have the means to. I try to get my dd out as much as poss walking and at the park etc but even at home she keeps me on my toes :)
> 
> Had my scan this week to was amazing an baby had a nice lil heartbeat so can relax abit now. Will be 11 weeks tomorrow :) x

So glad your scan went well! Must have been so amazing! I have my first scan on Friday I cannot wait, I have my first diabetic appointment tomorrow too. 

Hope you are both well


----------



## pinkbump2011

Let us know how it goes teenpregnant. Also can I ask are you having the nt scan at 12 weeks or just the dating scan? X


----------



## teenpregnant

I will. Nt scan as well, we didn't have it last time but decided to have it this time just to be 'prepared' did you have nt scan? Wonderful scan picture! X


----------



## pinkbump2011

We will be but we have to go back on 23rd October as baby was to small for the nt. They have to be a certain length for them to so the measurements an our lil bub was only 36mm lol x I'm just glad to see him/her again I love having the scans an seeing how they grow x


----------



## Elizabean

Sorry for my ignorance, but what is an NT scan?


----------



## pinkbump2011

Nuchal translucency scan. It's just where they measure fluid at the back of your baby's neck to check the risk of downs. It's combined with a blood test x


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi ladies just thought is see how you were getting on? X


----------



## crystalclaro

Hi everyone , I wanted to join your conversation too :) 
I have had type 1 for 19 years now and I have 4 children ages 18,15,9 and 1. ( I started when I was 17!!)
I am now pregnant again and expecting twins for sure with the possibility of triplets!!! we are waiting to see if baby C develops or grows there wings. 
Each pregnancy has been so different, my first one they did not even know I had diabetes until she was born at 9lbs, I was on my "honeymoon" phase with my second baby when I first got pregnant but the diabetes kicked back in full force in my second trimester, second baby was born 3 weeks early at 10lbs. Third baby my A1C was 13!!! it only ever dropped to 8 during that pregnancy , I was induced 5 weeks early due to DKA and my son was born at 6 lbs. My last pregnancy was my best in regard to diabetes, my A1C was a 5 the whole time but I went into early labor at 10 weeks early and was put on hospital bead rest, my son decided he wanted out 6 weeks early and was born at 5lbs
All my children are healthy and thriving with no complications from me being diabetic thanks be to God!!
My last pregnancy and this one were my only planned pregnancies and I have always taken a 5mg does of folic acid along with prenatal and omega 3 months before getting pregnant. 
I would say it is typical to suffer lows in the first trimester but it is also normal to go the other direction as well. This time around I am mostly dealing with lows with the occasional day with some progressive highs. I am on a twice a day lantus regimen with humalog for meals at a 1:13 carb ration . I have an appointment in november with the pump team for my first pump :) I'm excited about a pump but worry about the stress of getting it calculated for my body while pregnant with multiples!!
Anyway just wanted to chime in on my background and to say congratulations to all you ladies :) 
Oh by the way my name is Crystal and i live in Alberta, Canada


----------



## pinkbump2011

Wow that quite a story crystal. I hope baby C has developed when you next go back possible triplets even twins so exciting. Quite a lot of different weights there to :) I know us diabetics are known for larger babies but you had a variety. My last was born at 36 weeks an weighed 7lbs hoping this baby isn't huge but either way i still have to choose how I want to deliver (last baby was a section) my diabetes has been different over the last few weeks an I've needed less insulin than what I was taking has this happened to you in any of your pregnancies? I mean normally thee further along you get the more you need. X


----------



## crystalclaro

pinkbump2011 said:


> Wow that quite a story crystal. I hope baby C has developed when you next go back possible triplets even twins so exciting. Quite a lot of different weights there to :) I know us diabetics are known for larger babies but you had a variety. My last was born at 36 weeks an weighed 7lbs hoping this baby isn't huge but either way i still have to choose how I want to deliver (last baby was a section) my diabetes has been different over the last few weeks an I've needed less insulin than what I was taking has this happened to you in any of your pregnancies? I mean normally thee further along you get the more you need. X


It has happened to me with my last baby but I was already having preterm labor when it started happening :shrug: 
Do you see a specialist for your diabetes ??? I would call and ask them or ask at your next appointment. Like you said it normally increases but maybe you have not hit that point of needing increases yet? I tends to happen sometime in the second trimester... have you mentioned it to your dr?


----------



## Tanikit

Hi. Can I also join. I have been a type 1 for 22 years now and have two daughters - age 6 and 2.5. I have not yet taken a pregnancy test because I was WTT and had started getting my hba1c down, but since DH and I were barely BDing and since he knew my cycles so well and they were so regular I should not be in the position I am in now. We last BDed on 28 September which should have been 6 days AFTER ovulation. I expected AF on 5 October and it arrived on 4 October or so I thought - it seemed more red and watery than normal with no clots and lasted two days (lighter than expected but certainly enough to use a tampon) with the occassional spotting after that for about 2-3 days. Those 6 days after we BDed my sugar levels rose a lot and my basal levels increased way more than they had the previous two months (I had recently switched insulins and had applied for a pump so that I could conceive) My hba1c in August was 8.3 when the insulin was switched, but based on the excessive testing I have done in the last 3 months and the averages on my machine I suspect it is now down to about 6.0 (I am hoping to get it redone on Wednesday this week to see if I am right)

Anyway, I had few signs in the beginning of October as I wasn't expecting anything except that I was really struggling now with swinging sugar levels and a LOT of lows which went on for a good few weeks. Then a few days before AF was due DH said that things had been much calmer this month and that I had not been mean to him (I get severe PMDD every single month and I also spot for three days before AF and none of this had happened) I thought I had just ovulated late or maybe had not ovulated but I wasn't tracking. In the last week I have started feeling nauseous, my sugars have risen but are unpredictable - I went severely low the other day which I thought was from stacking insulin, but I had eaten with the stacks so I should not have been as bad as it was. My I:C ratios seem to be changing and I am spiking far more than normal after meals even though I am eating very few carbs.

Then I started with nausea that I thought was from the lows, but I have only ever felt nauseous from lows when pregnant with my second child. The nausea has got far far worse the last two days and I feel ill all day now but it goes if I eat something small (usually cucumber to try not spike the sugars more) Today I had hot flashes and I have felt faint in the last couple of weeks but I thought I had an ear infection as I was also a bit off balance. I missed my period this month and am now 6 days late, but since we didn't BD this month I have not tested yet. If I was pregnant it would be from the September BDing which would make me 7 weeks pregnant (8 if going by the beginning of that cycle).

I have done this twice before - you would think I would know better, but I never bled in any of my previous pregnancies and I have never been irregular (my cycles are 26 days with very little and only possibly one day variation). I will test tomorrow. My DH thinks I am delusional right now and I am scared of his reaction - he has been saying no to a third child because of how dangerous the last one was for me. This was not planned but I have longed for a third child for a long time now and have put a lot of work into getting my hba1c down and applying for the pump (and I hope with a pregnancy they will speed up their delivery of it since I did not want to start a pregnancy without one because of the last pregnancy.)

Sorry that was quite an essay. Look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## pinkbump2011

You will have to keep us updated on the outcome. Fingers crossed you get what you want :) I to have a toddler who is 27 nearly 28 months so you must of had your little one not long before me.
My blood sugars where unmanageable at the beginning of both pregnancies but if you recently changed your insulin that could be what's causing it. Looking forward to hearing the outcome :)


----------



## Tanikit

Don't think its the insulin - it was working predictably the first two months I was on it - had never had such good levels. Will definitely update you tomorrow - thanks.

Pinkbump my toddler was born February 2011 - when is your next one due? Umm around april maybe? Need to read this thread more closely - did read it but having a hard time concentrating and remembering at the moment.


----------



## pinkbump2011

I'm due 2nd May with this baby but will be April cause of not going past 38 weeks. 

Oh if you have been on it for that long I wouldn't think it was the insulin more likely to be hormone related :) 

I completely understand i struggle with concentrating now with tiredness an pregnancy brain lol x


----------



## Tanikit

Well the test was BFN this morning - so what is going on? I am still having hot flashes and severe nausea. And my sugar levels continue to do weird things (were at 3.6 at 4am and up to 8.9 by 6:30am) I guess I will have to go and see someone as I am now a week late for my period if the one in October was a true period which I doubt.


----------



## pinkbump2011

Did you treat for a hypo at 4am? X


----------



## Tanikit

Yes, but only 4g of carbs which should have raised it to about 5.0. And then this morning at 04:00 I was 6.9 but by 06:30 I was 8.0 so I took 2 units of novorapid and by 08:00am with no food they were still rising - 8.7 even despite the insulin. This is more dawn phenomenon than I have seen before.

Still no period though had a little brownish spotting today but no cramps. Still nauseous pre meal and also when going low. Will ask the diabetes place I go to tomorrow to do a blood pregnancy test if AF has not started by tomorrow.


----------



## pinkbump2011

Oh not good I've hit that stage in pregnancy where I seem to be insulin resistant so needing more insulin but it mainly in the morning x


----------



## Elizabean

Hi Ladies, its been a while since I popped in. 

Hope everyone is doing well!

I'm off to get my HBA1c done today! I had been avoiding it as my last one (pre pregnancy) was so good, I wanted to live off the glory of that one as long as possible. I'll get the result at my obgyn appt next Tuesday.

I think I mentioned at the very start I had insulin resistance (from about 4 weeks) and my doctor put me on 2 x metformin every day. A few weeks ago I noticed I was hypoing nearly all night for a few nights so I stopped taking my night time dose and things seem to be going well, though every morning my levels are around 3 or 4 when I wake up. Hopefully I get some respite from the resistance before it kicks in again. Is it supposed to arrive at 16 weeks or is that just something I made up?

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## teenpregnant

Hi! Sorry it's a really long time since I have came on to this thread! 
I have my first scan on the 27th of this month so fingers crossed everything is ok I should be 12 weeks 2 days then. I'm so excited! Hope everyone else is doing well! X


----------



## pinkbump2011

Glad everything is going well for you both. Can't believe how quickly this pregnancy is going. Obviously until I was scanned it seemed to drag but past 6 weeks have flew by. 

You will have to let us know what you hba1c is!! My recent one was 6.8% so not to bad however in the uk they like it at 6.1% or lower x


----------



## teenpregnant

Pinkbump, have you had the chance to talk to them about vbac yet? x


----------



## Elizabean

I had an appointment yesterday and my latest HBa1c is 6.6.
My endocrinologist would be thrilled, but my obgyn wasn't so. He said it was good for someone who had diabetes for so long.

He also wants me to have a bsl of 7.1 1 hour after eating and 6.8 2 hours after. I'm not sure that's going to happen to be honest. 2.5 hours later maybe. Just another thing to stress and feel guilty about I suppose.

We got to see bub though which was good, it was so wriggly and twisty. I'm in love so I will do my best with my sugars! It measured a few days ahead but doctor said that was normal.

Great result pinkbump- sometimes I wonder if 6.1 is worth it if you are constantly hypoing to get it?

Teen, only a week now until your scan- how exciting! I didn't realise we were so close, I'll be 12ks on the 27th of November and I have my NT scan on that day.


----------



## teenpregnant

Elizabean said:


> I had an appointment yesterday and my latest HBa1c is 6.6.
> My endocrinologist would be thrilled, but my obgyn wasn't so. He said it was good for someone who had diabetes for so long.
> 
> He also wants me to have a bsl of 7.1 1 hour after eating and 6.8 2 hours after. I'm not sure that's going to happen to be honest. 2.5 hours later maybe. Just another thing to stress and feel guilty about I suppose.
> 
> We got to see bub though which was good, it was so wriggly and twisty. I'm in love so I will do my best with my sugars! It measured a few days ahead but doctor said that was normal.
> 
> Great result pinkbump- sometimes I wonder if 6.1 is worth it if you are constantly hypoing to get it?
> 
> Teen, only a week now until your scan- how exciting! I didn't realise we were so close, I'll be 12ks on the 27th of November and I have my NT scan on that day.

6.6 is brilliant!! I went on monday and he said exact the same as your doctor about 1 hour after and if i do that i end up low within an hour after that! I know what you mean about feeling guilty! I wish we could sit back and have a smooth pregnancy but there is so much guilt and pressure!! Ah im so happy you got to see LO on scan!! I know just a week now! Yes I didnt realise we were only 2 days apart!


----------



## pinkbump2011

teenpregnant said:


> Pinkbump, have you had the chance to talk to them about vbac yet? x

No not yet hun but after having a good read I'm thinking I may just opt for an elective section. How about you? X


----------



## teenpregnant

pinkbump2011 said:


> teenpregnant said:
> 
> 
> Pinkbump, have you had the chance to talk to them about vbac yet? x
> 
> No not yet hun but after having a good read I'm thinking I may just opt for an elective section. How about you? XClick to expand...

Sorry for the late reply! No I haven't apparently I'll go to see them at 16 weeks so ill ask then but I just have a feeling they won't be to optimistic! What's made you think differently if you don't mind me asking? x


----------



## pinkbump2011

teenpregnant said:


> pinkbump2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teenpregnant said:
> 
> 
> Pinkbump, have you had the chance to talk to them about vbac yet? x
> 
> No not yet hun but after having a good read I'm thinking I may just opt for an elective section. How about you? XClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry for the late reply! No I haven't apparently I'll go to see them at 16 weeks so ill ask then but I just have a feeling they won't be to optimistic! What's made you think differently if you don't mind me asking? xClick to expand...

I have read abt a greater risk of a failed vbac with induction and a higher risk of a rupture. Also at 37-38 weeks although baby is full term I just think inductions are making your body do something it isn't ready for. I also would hate the thought of being completely out while they deliver the baby rather than having a spinal. I will talk to them abt it but I think a section is probably going to be what I opt for x


----------



## teenpregnant

I had my 12 week scan today, everything was perfect and measured perfect! Had a lovely lady too who gave us 7 pictures  so happy! X


----------



## Elizabean

Congrats Teen! any pictures to share?

Such a relief isn't it! I had my 12 week yesterday and bub is perfect as well! So happy. I have photos too but left the usb at home so can't put them up today at work :(

On a diabetes matter- I had a terrifying hypo the night before last (before the scan) where DH had to pour lemonade and honey down my throat as I was half awake half asleep and dreaming that DH was an attacker trying to make my sugar high to harm the baby. It was so scary and I only snapped out of it when he started threatening to call and ambulance. I haven't had a hypo like that in years. 

Do you find your hypo's getting more frequent or worse when pregnant?


----------



## pink23

Hi ladies , I was in here with my daughter and now I'm expecting #3 . I've had my first appointment with hospital and have a scan booked for 2 weeks time which I should be 9weeks by then. My hba1c is far from good at 9 and I've been doing my hardest to get it controlled. I'm on the pump so I've manged to tweek rates and get it pretty normal apart from a hypo a day but I'm coping . I'm doing my best to do everything right this time. Looking forward to scan to put my mind at ease xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hey ladies! Hope i can join you! So nice to see other fellow t1d's expecting..

My 1st pregnancy was perfect.. A1c 5.5-6.5 the entire time, was induced at 38 weeks and baby was born healthy at 7lb 14 oz vaginally...

This time im abit more worried. Wasnt planned and my a1c was a 10.2... I went on a t slim pump almost immediately, my last a1c was 6.2, will find out my next one on wednesday. So far so good, however at 24 weeks baby was in the 61st percentile.... Other than that, no problems so far!

This time i have the option of c section, i am getting my tubes tied as well... Still gavnt made my mind up if i want the c or not?!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi ladies nice to see some new faces!! Hope your pregnancies have been good so far. I was due another check up yesterday but me an my dd where poorly so we didn't leave the house. 20 weeks scan is next week aswell looking forward to it. 

How did you find your previous pregnancies? X


----------



## pink23

Both my pregnancies were early , 36 +5 with son and 36+6 daughter. Not too early but spent nearly 2 weeks on scbu. I'm trying my hardest to get my sugars right. I had a lot of fluid with last pregnancy and daughter was a bigger baby. 
It's so hard to get the perfect balance. There's so much I want to do differently this time and get right xd


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My first pregnancy was a breeze...this one not so much... A1c still at 6.2 as of saturday, so i guess thats ok...


----------



## pinkbump2011

My lil one come at 36 weeks an was 7lb I also had a lot of fluid with her. It's hard to balance everything an get it perfect an obviously we can only do our best!!

I think that the doctors expect to much from us at times x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Agreed ^


----------



## Elizabean

hi to the recent joiners Nikkilewis and Pink23.

Nikki I remember you from the March thread that I was lurking on before my MC earlier this year. Glad to see you are doing well. You should be very happy with your latest results!

I went to my endocrinologist this morning, all is good. He is really happy with my progress. My obgyn wants me to see my endo every 6 weeks. Endo says 6 months, so we compromised on 3 months! Seriously with all of my appointments I'm not going to have time to go to work as my due date gets closer!

Pinkbump I hope you and your daughter are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hello! Sorry about your mc :hugs: glad you are already 14 weeks though!

Oh and dont get me started on appointments... I have a regular ob/gyn i met with once a month until this friday when i start to see him 2xs a week! Yes, a week! At 28 weeks we start non stress tests 2xs a week, blah! On top of that i see a ob specialist every month because of my diabetes for monthly growth ultrasounds....and then......my endo makes his diabetic patients be seen once a month and get a1c's once a month, or he drops u as a patient... Soooo i have sometimes 2-3 appointmens a week sometimes, insane!! And i have to drag my daughter with me and shes still in a stroller so its pretty stressful.


----------



## teenpregnant

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been around in a while but nice to see the thread is still going! My morning sickness is getting worse as I go on (same as my son!) so not feeling great and lost 7lbs since 10 weeks! On the plus side though I passed my driving test finally last Monday OT I know I'm just still excited! 

Diabetes has been ok for the last few weeks though apart from one terrible low last week so I'm happy for now! Hope you all are ok! X


----------



## pinkbump2011

Thank you Elizabean we are getting there my dd is on antibiotics so she is a lot better.

Congratulations teenpregnant!! Once you have a car you won't know how you managed on public transport! 

I'm starting to need more insulin now so it's slowly rising. The joys of diabetes an pregnancy. 

Have any of you ladies started to pick out any names for your bumps yet? X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Bump #2 is named morgan :). Shes a spit fire in the belly, totally opposite from her sister.


----------



## MissEJ

Hoping someone might have answers...
I've not been pregnant before, but currently and happily 8 weeks
And 1 day now, but I have quite a few lows.... 
I had a REALLY bad hypo on Wednesday, I ate something, my OH went to work and I literally have no idea what happened and 'came round' 4 hours later lying on the couch!!!
I'm now terrified of being left alone! I have always had great hypo awareness/symptoms for the 20 years I've lived with type 1, what is happening? Is this normal (for diabetics when pregnant)? Have I damaged the baby?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have only had severe lows in my life during both firsttrimesters in both pregnancies...one landed me in the e.r. No fun! However, they do get better, and then you start to deal w the increasing insulin ...ugh...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

And no the baby is perfectly fine..they take what they need from u first.


----------



## pinkbump2011

I have only ever been like that twice an that was when I was a teenager. I'm a serial tester whilst pregnant lol!! 

They do say in pregnancy your awareness may change. The lowest I have found myself is 1.6 but I know I hypo whilst sleeping unless I wake up which I didn't in first pregnancy but have been in this one. 

Maybe take a few extra test when your on your own so you can see if it's dropping quickly x


----------



## pinkbump2011

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Bump #2 is named morgan :). Shes a spit fire in the belly, totally opposite from her sister.

Aww cute!! We are struggling can't find names we love a few we like but nothing that we want to call baby. This lil one has started to get active the past few day which has been noticeable before hand it was just a few pops here an there but last night I went to bed and had my hand on my tummy nr where my c section scar is (this baby is really low, so is my bump) and I felt it from outside so that was fab :) 

There isn't going to be a big gap between your
2 is there that's nice if not abit hard for you!! Xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea its a bit hard right now bc my belly is bigger and im having a hard time catching my breath lol... 

My ob appointment yesterday he told me im measuring big :/... I go monday for my scan though so we will see... It is tough too trying to take better care of my sugars this time...

Ohhhh the big movements willstart soon ;) ...


----------



## pink23

Hypos- I just check regularly to see what level I'm at , normally about 8 times a day. I'm getting near enough one low a day but I know when it's happening. Apart from a big meal I'm managing my sugars ok in the day l
It's the the need more insulin that will be a pain. I think my last pregnancy I was on about 100 UNITs a day with my pump.


----------



## MissEJ

I check 10-15 times per day and through the night, plus I have a CGM, unless I start testing every half hour I don't think there is much more I can do. Before I was pregnant I tested 8-10 times a day anyway to keep good control.
I felt the hypo coming on but the food didn't touch it at all, I still went under. 
Hopefully it's the last one, might go to my mums if my hubby's working late though. :wacko:


----------



## pink23

Hope you feel better xx it's not nice xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yea its a bit hard right now bc my belly is bigger and im having a hard time catching my breath lol...
> 
> My ob appointment yesterday he told me im measuring big :/... I go monday for my scan though so we will see... It is tough too trying to take better care of my sugars this time...
> 
> Ohhhh the big movements willstart soon ;) ...

I know what you mean after my first I think my a1c went up to about
9 in the first few months.
Eating 3 meals a day and injecting as normal was hard obviously once baby started sleeping through it got abit better but you put them
Before yourself. I think your doing really well at 6.2!! Don't be hard on yourself x


----------



## pinkbump2011

MissEJ said:


> I check 10-15 times per day and through the night, plus I have a CGM, unless I start testing every half hour I don't think there is much more I can do. Before I was pregnant I tested 8-10 times a day anyway to keep good control.
> I felt the hypo coming on but the food didn't touch it at all, I still went under.
> Hopefully it's the last one, might go to my mums if my hubby's working late though. :wacko:

Oh not good :( I think I used to go through about 10
Bottles of lucozade a week in first few weeks! Possibly have abit more to treat your hypo until you feel ok again x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea im currently at 55 units per day on my pump....yikes!


----------



## pinkbump2011

I don't have a pump infact I've never had one so I dnt actually know if that's a lot sorry!! X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol i used to be on roughly 30 a day... Its an increase! Lol...


----------



## pink23

mines at the moment 50 ish , depending what I eat throughout the day. I'm going through lots of lucozade at the moment. not havin rebound highs so thats good. scan day friday. can't wait xx


----------



## MissEJ

Yup, lucozade lucozade lucozade, I carry it everywhere now, I feel much safer than having just glucotabs on me. It works faster too.
Can't be good for my teeth though :wacko:
My dentist actually said ' could you not eat cheese and crackers when you are low as it's kinder to your teeth'. I'll tell you what mr dentist, we'll put you in a hypo and you wait and see how long cheese and crackers take to work when your feeling rubbish.:shrug:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg cheese n crackers lmao...when ur low u dont want to feel that way for an hour! Lol!

I have my 28 week growth ultrasound today... Im just so nervous...i feel so big and stretched already :( kind of feeling like a failure if they tell me baby is big again! Agh!


----------



## pink23

Ladies quick question , does anyone get hypo sickness. Every time I go low I feel sick. Xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Omg can't believe your dentist came out with that lol obviously has no idea. 

Hope your scan went well!! How was baby measuring? Mine is tomorrow morning my 20 week one :) 

I haven't felt sick after having a hypo but there have been times I've felt
Really rough an needed to sleep it off. Are you actually vomiting? Xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

When i go low i get sick too!nauseous first and if i dont treat it in time then i throw up...

Ugh scan overall was good except shes measuring 74 percentile at 3lb 3oz at 28 weeks! Im so upset... An amnio will be sheuled a 37 weeks to check her lung maturity and then if that comes back ok will schedule induction for later that day or a few days after..blah.


----------



## MissEJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> When i go low i get sick too!nauseous first and if i dont treat it in time then i throw up...
> 
> Ugh scan overall was good except shes measuring 74 percentile at 3lb 3oz at 28 weeks! Im so upset... An amnio will be sheuled a 37 weeks to check her lung maturity and then if that comes back ok will schedule induction for later that day or a few days after..blah.

Glad to hear it went well, I am sure your little one will be fine. Must've been nice seeing the little fella at your scan?

I feel sick after a hypo sometimes, especially if it's been a bad one, and I get really really cold after too.

I had my check up with diabetic team/ midwife/student doctors/everyone that fancied popping in today. Sometimes it feels like I see 12 people every tine I go! 

Anyway, they want me on iron pills as my iron levels are apparently too low? Has anyone had this?

I've had iron pills in the past and they play havoc with my tummy! :cry:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

awe sorry to hear about your iron... i personally have not had any problems til after birth, but if they give u iron pills, they do constipate you so be sure to drink lots of water and eat lots of fiber haha.


----------



## pinkbump2011

The growth may slow down hun. What did your daughter weigh? 

Never had problem with my iron levels but heard the same about them making you constipated!!

Also had our scan today an we are having a boy!! :) x


----------



## pink23

I'm on iron tablets to and have been for a while should give you a bit more energy .
Not to many lows this week but still getting through the lucozade lol x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My first was born at 37 1/2 weeks at 7lb 14oz but she didnt start to be chunky until around 32 weeks...im only 28 werks now which is why im freaking out if shes already chunking up... :/


Congrats on ur blue bundle!:)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

In fact the last 2 weeks were the worst w her growth!


----------



## pinkbump2011

Oh ok hun. Maybe see how you get on at your next scan as she may not grow so fast over next few weeks.

Aww thank you we are really excited. We won't know how big or small he is until next week when we get our scan report x


----------



## MissEJ

I've got the eye clinic tomorrow, I've had laser in the past, so I am hoping all is ok now... Can they laser you while you are pregnant?

Because of the massive lows I have had, they have reduced my basal rates, but I also think I am over treating my hypos now. I was doing the whole 15 grams and wait 15 mins and test again, but I think I'm doing, eat everything in sight, then correct the high which is making me feel so guilty but I have had my OH use a glucagon on me 4 times this week, which is about the same amount he has had to use in the previous 8 years together!

I am lucky and have a lot of time off work this month as they owe me holidays, but I am going to have to tell them soon as I have a feeling I am going to have a LOTG of check ups.

Sorry for my ignorance, I am completely new to pregnancy as I was previously told I was infertile, so never even read up on any of it before, but, what percentile should your baby be? How do you know she is growing too fast?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Optimal is 50% for baby... That just means out of 100 babies 49 would be bigger at that point and 49 would be smaller.....my example is baby is 74%... Meaning 26 out of 100 woukd be bigger than her at this point and 73 smaller ( meaning shes big)...

I think eye lasering would be fine, but im sure they know ur pregnant right?

Ouch thats a lot of glucagon, i never once used a glucagon since i was diagnosed at 15. Does glucagon have any side effects? Nausea? Etc?


----------



## MissEJ

Makes me feel a bit sick afterwards and really not hungry for half a day after, but that's just my reaction. I'm usually really tired too but I think that's down to the hypo. 

Interesting about the baby size info, I was almost 10lb when I was born, my mum was 11lb and my OH was 8lb, if size is also hereditary along with the diabetes, I might be expecting a bowling ball... :winkwink:


----------



## pink23

I had my first bad hypo this morning , luckily husband was around and managed to get me out of it pretty quick, 
Getting nervous for scan tomorrow, I feel sick and other things but I just want to know everything ok and baby watts is growing nicely xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Let us know how baby is doing!:)


----------



## pink23

Hi ladies , baby watts is growing nicely , I'm measuring 8w 4 so a couple of days behind from af but I have another scan in 4 weeks for edd. I'm feeling so much better. Hopeful this pregnancy won't be as hectic as my others x


----------



## MissEJ

pink23 said:


> Hi ladies , baby watts is growing nicely , I'm measuring 8w 4 so a couple of days behind from af but I have another scan in 4 weeks for edd. I'm feeling so much better. Hopeful this pregnancy won't be as hectic as my others x


Hi pink23

Glad to hear the scan went well.

I'm 9wk 2 days according to my last scan, so we are pretty close. 

My next scan is 13th of Jan, so, I can't wait. I just want to know everything is ok. 

Christmas is a nice wee distraction! 

We are telling the in laws tomorrow, which feels weird as it's before the 12 wk scan, but we won't see them after this for ages, and I'd prefer to do it in person.

On the diabetes front I hypo'd this afternoon, probably the stress of trying to fight my way through tescos. Luckily my OH was there too...

I've been given a bright green bracelet to wear while pregnant, it goes with nothing but states pretty clearly that I'm Type 1 on it. I already wear a necklace but this is more obvious.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Smart to wear the braelet! I was out shopping once and i had such a bad hypo my feet and legs were giving up from underneath e, the room was spinning and turning black..i made it just in time to the restaurant in the store i was at so ask for a soda, slurring of course.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I hate my ipad, i mispell so badly lol.


----------



## pink23

I'm not liking these hypos and sickness :-( xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

They are annoying....around 28 weeks w my first pregnancy is wheni needed more nsulin, but honestly not by much, then towards the end i was hypoing badly......this pregnancy is the total opposite, my insulin needs are way up and keep climbing and im more high than low, very frustrating!


----------



## MissEJ

I know it's not great what your both experiencing, but it's so nice not going mad on my own! This week has been a blood sugar roller coaster... If I'm not sky high, I'm sooooo low.... 
So, we told the in laws this eve, and my mother in law started crying, I think she thought we'd only give her cat and dog grand babies. My father in law said 'I knew it', so he had picked up on me not drinking or eating certain things. I just feel a bit more under pressure now to not mess up, they are excited now too... 
But, positive mental attitude, I will do my best, wear my green bracelets and always carry lucozade. One day at a time. )


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Glad it went well! :)


----------



## pinkbump2011

Glad everything went well pink23. 

My hypos haven't been as bad as everyone else's but is anyone finding there sugars drop really quick?
Last night I was 4.2 I ran upstairs to get pjs for dd an come back down an it was 2.2 it was only about 30 seconds!
I was also treating a hypo the other night an I started out at 3.2
Drank some lucozade an it went to 2.3 then drank some more an ended up at 1.4 I ended up needing a bottle an a half when they say you only need 100ml :/

My requirements are changing now if I'm not low I'm high it's awful. Really hope our baby isn't huge!! But not sure I'll be trying for a vbac or just go for another section this time around x


----------



## pink23

It definitely helps having others that understand and able to ask advice and know what they are going on about. It's my lifeline having other diabetics to talk to. 
Saw diabetic nurse today and asked to see him more this time as I really want to get my sugars right this time. 
Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

How often are you seen normally? I have to go every 2 weeks one is joint antenatal/diabetes an the other is just diabetes so 4 weeks for each one but they are spaced out every 2 weeks x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I go once a month and get my a1c checked once a month through te pregnancy.


----------



## pink23

Normally about every 3months but antenatal between 2-4 weeks just wanted to see the diabetic nurse at clinic more as he tends to download my pump and it helps me find where I need to change things xx


----------



## MissEJ

Hi

I have noticed dropping fast too, my nurse says the bean is taking all the good stuff for itself, leaving me with less and meaning I drop fast. I treat when I'm at 4 if I'm aware of it as I'll be at 2 or 1 before I know it. :wacko:

I'm in hospital ANC and diabetic every week due to the hypos, they say once they're better they may lessen it. I'm fine with it, better to be safe than sorry. Not had any sickness at all til this weekend, I'm over 9 weeks, is it normal to get it this late in tri 1? I thought you got it from the start?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

With my first i got morning sickness around 8 weeks, and with my second not until 11 weeks, but it sucks bc i get ms alllll the way to the end of my pregnanies, it sucks!


----------



## MissEJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> With my first i got morning sickness around 8 weeks, and with my second not until 11 weeks, but it sucks bc i get ms alllll the way to the end of my pregnanies, it sucks!

Ah, I hope that doesn't happen to me... I love food too much :winkwink:

I managed to nibble on some salted crisps and that eased things, seems bizarre to eat to feel better (coming from a diabetic), but it's what I read others were doing and it did seem to help.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well i should have been clearer lol...i get ms all day from 8-16ish weeks, then its just in the am when i wake up... Once i get it out im perfectly fine the rest ofthe day! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

And yes salty chips helps me loads!!


----------



## pink23

Extra insulin for me over the next few days. I'm so excited for christmas with the kids and husband and 2014 will be great  xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

I hope all you ladies have a lovely Christmas!!i can't wait my daughter is old enough to understand now an is super excited.

Also had my appt today after my scan last week an baby is measuring normal if not on the small side according to my scan but my fundal height is way above where it should be. Anyone have any experience with this? I've been booked in for another scan at 26 weeks rather than 28 to keep tabs on baby's growth. I'm scared my baby is going to be huge!! Also they have told me I have an anterior placenta but I've been feeling movement for weeks. Does anyone have any history with this? X


----------



## MissEJ

Merry christmas everyone! I have been very spoilt and have had a lovely day so far. :happydance:


----------



## MissEJ

So, lucky me, I thought I'd escaped bad morning/anytime sickness except for the odd queasy feeling... On Xmas day I was siiiiiiiccccckkkkkk.... And I was working today and it happened again! Work don't know yet, so I think they thought I had a really weak bladder. 

Due to the roads here I couldn't get to the hospital on Monday, so I've been worried that I missed my check up. But, I've to go this Monday, I just wish I could get a scan to say everything is ok. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hope your ok!

X mas eve i passed out but it wasnt my blood sugar, i went to the docs today and i have really low blood pressure! So he to,d me to increase caffeine and salt lmao.....ughhhhhh.....


----------



## MissEJ

Oh my goodness! If it's not one thing, it's another, I hope you're ok?
I have low blood pressure, I find drinking LOTS of water helps when I'm feeling dizzy, not a nice feeling though, not often you are told to eat salt!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol i know!


----------



## MissEJ

I've decided to pay to have a scan done today, I'm going a bit crazy with my symptoms, I was as sick as a dog , now nothing, my back is much better and I understand that the hospital want to know my diabetes is ok and I'm fine, I'd like the reassurance that the bean is fine too.

I've been reading a blog by a woman named Kerri https://sixuntilme.com/blog2/2009/10/

It was interesting to read through it.


----------



## pinkbump2011

MissEJ said:


> I've decided to pay to have a scan done today, I'm going a bit crazy with my symptoms, I was as sick as a dog , now nothing, my back is much better and I understand that the hospital want to know my diabetes is ok and I'm fine, I'd like the reassurance that the bean is fine too.
> 
> I've been reading a blog by a woman named Kerri https://sixuntilme.com/blog2/2009/10/
> 
> It was interesting to read through it.

Did you have a scan done today? Or did you book one? Hope all is well with lil bean x


----------



## MissEJ

pinkbump2011 said:


> MissEJ said:
> 
> 
> I've decided to pay to have a scan done today, I'm going a bit crazy with my symptoms, I was as sick as a dog , now nothing, my back is much better and I understand that the hospital want to know my diabetes is ok and I'm fine, I'd like the reassurance that the bean is fine too.
> 
> I've been reading a blog by a woman named Kerri https://sixuntilme.com/blog2/2009/10/
> 
> It was interesting to read through it.
> 
> Did you have a scan done today? Or did you book one? Hope all is well with lil bean xClick to expand...


I had my scan done, little bean was kicking about. Really reassuring. 
The ultra sound lady was not much of a charmer, she was mumbling something about the previous patient the whole way through, saying it would have been easier if the lady was less fat and it wasn't her fault the scan couldn't scan through, it kind of ruined my moment... :shrug: bit awkward... It was over so quick but I'm so glad I had it done.


----------



## Elizabean

MissEJ I'm so glad you got the reassurance you needed.

Nikkilewis passing out must have been so scary, hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks! Feeling much better just been sticking to drinking a soda or two per day plus some salty pickles lol... 

Think baby dropped already! My heartburn is completely gone, i can breathe and my hips feel like they are going ti split open!


----------



## MissEJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Thanks! Feeling much better just been sticking to drinking a soda or two per day plus some salty pickles lol...
> 
> Think baby dropped already! My heartburn is completely gone, i can breathe and my hips feel like they are going ti split open!

One symptom replacd by another!

My mum says (old wife's tale) that if you have heartburn throughout, that your baby will be born with a full head of hair! :baby:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea with my first she was born with a full head of dark brown hair! This time, my heartburns even worse than it was w her ( and it was bad!) and they told me shes only got some fuzz!! :(


----------



## MissEJ

My cousins baby was born with a full head of black hair, but when it started to grow the routes were white blonde, poor wee one was sporting a rather awful looking hairdo and everyone thought my cousin had dyed it! 

I had a public hypo yesterday :wacko:
Walking the dog with my hubby and my legs gave way, this has never happened and I'd eaten 2 choccie biscuits before the walk. We were only walking for 30mins when it happened. 
I don't remember much but my hubby got me and the dog (with special permission) into a coffee shop and gave me the glucagon, I came to drinking sugary tea and a cookie, maybe it was babies way of getting a cookie? :winkwink:
Anyway, my hubby said 6 people stepped around/over me when I collapsed! A lovely lady stopped and took the dog so that he could get me to safety. I don't think I could just 'walk around' if I saw this, but then people may have thought I was drunk?


----------



## pinkbump2011

Omg you ladies need to be careful with all this passing out and bad hypos :( Hope you aren't feeling to bad now x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg i had a hypo like that in a department store, so embarrassing! Glad ur ok hun!


----------



## MissEJ

Happy new year! Here's hoping we have healthy, happy babies in 2014! :happydance: X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

You too hun!


----------



## pink23

Happy new year xx
I seem to be doing ok at the moment , not expecting to last long but I know first tri is a big step for my sugars to be ok
Hope everyone's ok xxx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi ladies for any if you that are on 2nd plus pregnancies or further along than me when did you notice your insulin needs going up. For the past week my resistance has been horrendous (I'm at clinic on tues) can't help but feel guilty as really don't want a huge baby x


----------



## pink23

Yes my insulin needs defiantly went up. I'm on about 50 units a day now but I'm sure when I was pregnant last at the end of it I was on a out 120 a day I thnk. That's seems loads hoping I can keep mine ok this time xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

I took 8 units of insulin earlier today an my sugars dropped by 2 I didn't even eat :/ I don't have a pump I'm on humalog an lantus but it's doing it's own thing think I need a big increase x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I am on about 60 units of humalog now, no lantus since im on apump...i was on 30 originally!


----------



## pink23

Yeah I think there's a point where the harder you try the more insulin likes to be stubborn  xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

You just can't win. One min it won't come down next thing 3 hypos in half a day one that's to low the machine can't read it! When you ladies have hypos that you need help with how low have your blood sugars been? X


----------



## MissEJ

Usually in the 1's, like 1.3, 1.8 etc, last night I felt totally fine and I was 2.3 :wacko:
This is really weird for me because I've always had great symptoms at about 4.


----------



## pinkbump2011

Mine have been in the 1,s a few times an I've always been aware. When I checked the manual if my machine can't read it then it's lower than 1.1 I'm just glad that I've been able to sort it myself would hate the thought of being alone with my daughter an something happening. How have you been since your last bad hypo? Must be so scary for you! Lucky you have a good partner!! Don't think mine would realise tbh as after 4 years living together I've never needed help off him for a hypo x


----------



## pinkbump2011

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I am on about 60 units of humalog now, no lantus since im on apump...i was on 30 originally!

I think I'll be needing that soon enough I'm on abt 45-50 ATM plus my night time dose x


----------



## MissEJ

pinkbump2011 said:


> Mine have been in the 1,s a few times an I've always been aware. When I checked the manual if my machine can't read it then it's lower than 1.1 I'm just glad that I've been able to sort it myself would hate the thought of being alone with my daughter an something happening. How have you been since your last bad hypo? Must be so scary for you! Lucky you have a good partner!! Don't think mine would realise tbh as after 4 years living together I've never needed help off him for a hypo x

I've been fine, but I have a horrid cough, just trying to drink lots of fluids and ride it out but I'm not sure it's improving, I'd rather not have to take antibiotics... 
 
My OH only had to help me once before the pregnancy, we've been together almost 9 years, he was shown about 8 years ago how to use a glucagon, luckily the design hasn't changed in that time! He's and old pro after the last few months of this. But when I used to hypo in the night he would sleep through it, aware that I'd get up and sort myself out. Now he'll wake up and watch with one eye, and he'll jump up if he worries I'm not making a good job of sorting it out.


----------



## pinkbump2011

Oh that cough is going around!! We all have it my lil one was on antibiotics for a chest infection but she still has it. Mine has been bad that I go into a coughing fit an end up throwing up :/ not sure if I'm hypoing whilst sleeping though as it's every morning now I'll wake up start coughing an then I need to spend 15 mins sorting myself out. 

Aww at least he is keeping a good check on you an baby :) have you had your dating scan yet? X


----------



## MissEJ

pinkbump2011 said:


> Oh that cough is going around!! We all have it my lil one was on antibiotics for a chest infection but she still has it. Mine has been bad that I go into a coughing fit an end up throwing up :/ not sure if I'm hypoing whilst sleeping though as it's every morning now I'll wake up start coughing an then I need to spend 15 mins sorting myself out.
> 
> Aww at least he is keeping a good check on you an baby :) have you had your dating scan yet? X

Yup, If I cough too hard I puke, it's very attractive! :nope: did you go on antibiotics for it?

I have my dating scan on the 13th of Jan, one week on Monday, I can't wait, I hope everything is ok. The MW has me down at the moment as due 22/7, but the obstetrician uses the 17/7 as my due date. As long as the baby is healthy I'm fine either way, I am a bit worried at being so big at the hottest time of the year...


----------



## pinkbump2011

No but I was given antibiotics for a water infection on Xmas eve an they haven't made a difference at all an obviously can't take anything else.

Aww I know how you feel. My first was due in august but come 4 weeks early was glad it was over (only 5ft1 so was so stretched the last part was the worse) 

Have your doctors said you will be induced at 38 weeks? X


----------



## MissEJ

pinkbump2011 said:


> No but I was given antibiotics for a water infection on Xmas eve an they haven't made a difference at all an obviously can't take anything else.
> 
> Aww I know how you feel. My first was due in august but come 4 weeks early was glad it was over (only 5ft1 so was so stretched the last part was the worse)
> 
> Have your doctors said you will be induced at 38 weeks? X

Nope, they said they'll keep me going so long as there are no problems. They did say if the baby gets too big they may induce me but that's plan B. 

I had read about diabetics normally being started earlier or not going further than 38 wks, but they just said so long as I'm healthy and the baby is healthy, they would just let things develop naturally. I think I'll be under close scrutiny towards the end however.


----------



## pinkbump2011

Yeah you most probably will be. Where we are you don't go over 38 weeks but think it's different all over x


----------



## pink23

I've been ok for bad hypos but I've reduced my pump at nights due to my husband working nights and I really couldn't think of having hypos in the night. Caleb who is 4 wouldn't understand what or who to call. I have told him if I'm home or out to get my husband or someone when I'm out. Fimgers crossed it doesn't come to that but I think I need to have something that he can have that he can give to someone in the street if it was ever to happen. I do Carry my diabetic card .
I'm starting to worry a little about things to come. I had a lot of fluid wi my daughter and started getting big after 20 weeks and I don't want complications again. I only seem to make it just before 37 weeks so know I will have extra care towards 30 weeks xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Oh I had extra fluid with my daughter. Polyhydramnious
I think it's called. Hoping not to get it this time but they say it's common with diabetics. It's hard with little ones aswell as you have them to think of aswell as yourself x


----------



## pink23

Yeah that's what I had couldn't remember how to spell it lol.
I really don't want it again as the appointments get silly at the end and I don't fancy steriod injections again. Xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

I had steroid injections aswell an lul one was delivered following day as heart rate kept dropping don't know if they caused it :/


----------



## pink23

I had my son at 36+5 and he didn't have the steroids . He still went into special care but wasn't as bad as esmae so I'm going to question it when it comes close to 29 weeks again if I star having problems xx


----------



## MissEJ

I have been reading posts about babies being too big and growing too fast... But I think I'm growing too big! I'm almost 3 months this week and I almost had a hissy fit this morning trying to find jeans that fasten! 
My mother in law says she didn't gaining any weight til she was 6 months :wacko: there is no way I'm weighing myself as that would be silly, but I didn't expect to feel so tubby? I know it's not baby making me bigger, the constant eating to keep my sugars up definitely contributes. 
Pre pregnancy I was a size 10-12, the 10s are a no go, and the 12s are... Uncomfortable. 
How early did you all buy maternity clothes? I'm watching a few pairs of maternity jeans on ebay as I just feel yuck in the ones I'm wearing. :nope:


----------



## MissEJ

Arrrgg!! I spent ages writing a post and then it deleted!

Anyway, in a nutshell I'm feeling tubby, I didn't expect to be growing at 3 months but I am and my jeans are either uncomfortable or don't fasten!
I had a hissy fit trying to find trousers to wear this morning :nope:
I think the constant lows are adding calories. I know it's not baby weight, which makes me feel worse.

My mother in law says she didn't gain anything til 3 months!!??

How early did you guys buy maternity clothes? I'm watching a few pairs of trousers on ebay now. But I'm just feeling a bit ugly today :blush:


----------



## pinkbump2011

I haven't bought any yet. But my size 10s are no longer any use using a bobble through the hole an around the button lol same with jeans lol!! I got myself a pair of leggings from river island next size up an I have been wearing a lot of dresses however my boobs are becoming squashed :/ I want some maternity pants but my shops Don't have them in stock you need to order online an with being petite everything is hit or miss length an size wise. 
I had put a stone on quite early but tbh I was taking more insulin to keep my sugars low to improve my hba1c an I know that contributes to the weight gain!! X
Also everyone is different so I wouldn't worry abt the weight as everyone and every pregnancy is different x


----------



## pinkbump2011

Also first few months you will have a lot of bloat an probably water retention x


----------



## MissEJ

My boobs have been bigger since week one, so I'm only wearing my comfy bras at the mo, but I think I will just go ahead and buy 1 pair of jeans now as I will feel less 'restrained'. :blush:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I wore regular jeans ntil 20 weeks lol....ill post a pic now at 31 weeks bc im huge and my yogas only fit :( i gained40 lbs so far!


----------



## MissEJ

I'm not sure I'll want to weigh myself... Especially further on...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Dont do it!


----------



## pinkbump2011

Haha I step on all the time :( plus when I go to diabetes clinic every 4 weeks they weigh u no chance of getting away with it!! However they never comment on how much you weigh x


----------



## MissEJ

They weighed me once at the start, that's all so far... I'll just stick my fingers in my ears and sing a song if they try to tell me again...:blush:


----------



## pinkbump2011

Haha the joys of pregnancy!! I've had a appt today with diabetes nurse an after it being higher than normal with the insulin resistancy my overall hba1c wasn't to bad so feel abit better. Have another scan in 3 weeks for a growth scan but feeling kicks really high up (just under where my bra sits) or is that normal at this stage? Honestly can't remember from last time x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh anyone else w an irritale uterus? I keep contracting constantly! The other day i was contracting at docs office w no cervical changes, but last night they were awful. They slowed down today but they still want to check me...ugh...im so so so frustrated.


----------



## teenpregnant

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been around again in a while! 
Wondered if anyone has any suggestions for me as I'm not going to clinic until Monday and getting frustrated! My pre meal bgs are always perfect always under 5 however my 2 hour after are always really high between 12-15 I've tried smaller meals and doing my insulin half an hour before I eat and doing more insulin, extra excercise and NOTHING is budging it :-( I feel horrible and guilty and it's reLly getting me down! Any ideas? Hope you are all well x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hmmm id say ur insulin to carb ratio needs to increase if ur that high after eating... Are u on specfic foods or are u like me and eat what u please and count carbs?


----------



## pinkbump2011

Just be careful as I bet you will start hypoing pre meals. When I try to get really good readings 2 hrs after meals
I will be having hypos not long after x


----------



## teenpregnant

I'm carb counting to, I hadn't thought of changing my carb ratios! Thank you I'll give it a to today! Pinkbump, I know I'm getting worried of that but I'm so worried about the high bgs after I'm actually scared to test my blood as I don't want to see the high number, sounds silly I know! X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea like regularly im 1:10 carbs, but currently 1:7 carbs! I would try to bring ur ratio down my one carb at a time and see how it helps!


----------



## pinkbump2011

Do you have the pens that allow you to use half units? Maybe try going up in halves rather than full units. See how you get on they do seem quite high x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thats one thing i like about the t slim pump, i can do increments of .10 !!


----------



## pinkbump2011

Oh i forgot that a lot of you have pumps. Do you put the insulin cartridges into the pump? X


----------



## pink23

We have to fill a cartridge up called a reservoir . 
Seem to be doing ok at the moment. I've changed my ratio, I was 1:14 a couple of weeks ago and now I'm 1:10 also xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Do they hurt when changing the tubes etc? I was offered one at the beginning of my pregnancy but I declined but would you recommend them over injecting? X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Id def recommend one over injections! Mine may pinch sometimes when putting in but so easy to just put in how many carbs i ate and it calculates how muchinsulin i need.. U change it every 3-4 days ( so 1 injection vs how many u take per day x's 3 lol) ..theres a numbing cream if u need but i never had to use it, it honestly dsnt hurt!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

And u only use 1 insulin, not one during when u eat and a long acting or background...i was on humalog and lantus and now im strictly on just humalog which the pump sends out every hour...


----------



## pinkbump2011

The reason I was put off was obviously changing that an also that I'd need to go to the hospital a lot to learn how to carb count. At the moment I've never been shown how to carb count after having diabetes 17 yrs or so I've come to learn roughly what I need for what I'm eating. I'm not sure they would offer it now as it needs funding etc x


----------



## pink23

Definitely recommend a pump to. 
I always get to day three and think I really don't want to change my set but once it's done you forget about it. I have better control with the pump and I love the wizard which helps get my insulin near enough spot on for what I've eaten. Xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Pinkump are u in the uk?


----------



## pinkbump2011

Yes Nikki I'm in the Uk x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea its a lot harder to get one over there since the govt runs ur health insurance etc :/..


----------



## MissEJ

Hi girls, I'm hoping one of you say this is normal.... I'm freaking out a little bit...

This week I finally hit the 12 week mark, my scan is on Monday... But as of 3 days ago I need a lot less insulin in the morning, I've reduced my basal rate twice and this morning, I woke up and ate beans on toast as I was 4.0, then my pump beeped to say I was dropping fast, so I had a sweet tea. I went to work and tested when I got there at 10am... I was 4.4. I had no bolus!!?? So, I drank lucozade, came back up to 6 and later dropped again, so I ate a scone... So, I'll drop my basal again for tomorrow morning, but I'm freaking out that there's a problem with my baby?? I have had an increased need for insulin til now... Suddenly I need less? 
:nope:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes ! First tri nto second tri i barely had to take any insulin! It will go up eventually but baby is growing very rapidly right now.


----------



## pinkbump2011

I had same earlier on where I had to drop my insulin. It won't be long before you will be sick of increasing it :) hope all goes well for your scan to x


----------



## MissEJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yes ! First tri nto second tri i barely had to take any insulin! It will go up eventually but baby is growing very rapidly right now.

I'm so glad you replied! Is it caused by the bump 'eating' up all my carbs to grow? (I know bubs doesn't eat yet but you get my meaning :blush:)
How long did this phase last for you?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Id say around 16-18 weeks i had an increase, another bump around 24 weeks and another bump around 30 weeks!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well u have to think ur growing a placenta which is a whole organ! On top of it a baby who takes all ur sugar and nutrients to grow!


----------



## MissEJ

I reduced my basal again through the night and this morning and my levels were finally stable, had a few lows today so I've reduced my day and night basal too. 

For those on a pump, what do you do when you know you'll be exercising? I've tried so many things to stay stable when I'm walking the dog, my current method is to lower my basal to 50% and eat a few fruit pastels while I'm walking. What do you do?


----------



## pink23

Because I have to walk my son to school , I tend to take half of the insulin I should for breakfast. I find If I'm going to do something extra orange juice seems to help me xx


----------



## MissEJ

Do you drink it before or during?


----------



## pink23

Normally before . Orange juice seems to work well at the mo  it seems to good for hypos to. X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Terrible quet to ask me lmao, im lazy :( lmao.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Question *


----------



## pink23

I don't exercise a lot lol just find on the school run I can drop pretty quick xx


----------



## MissEJ

Ha ha, I'm feeling that way myself


----------



## MissEJ

Had my scan today :happydance:
All is hunky dory, the bean was upside down??
So glad it's another milestone passed!
I am 13 wks tomorrow apparently.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Beautiful scan!!



Ive been dealing w loads of lows lately at 32 weeks! I wonder if its because of all my constant contractions?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Looks girly :)


----------



## pinkbump2011

Glad all is well x


----------



## pink23

I can't wait till Friday as it's scan day 
I had my check up after eye surgery today and all is ok at the moment. No changes phew, only thing is for a few months I've got to go every month to make sure nothing changes , wish me luck.
Diabetic nurse tomorrow and. Can't wait to see my results on a graph. Tbh I think they should be ok Barring a few lows and ups but i can't be 100% perfect.
Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi ladies I have a bit of a strange one here as if I wake up an my sugars are high (about 12) I feel fine but when I wake up an it is 8 or under I have been vomiting?? I dnt know if I am hypoing whilst sleeping but it's just so weird. Has anyone had anything like this at all? X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I did! I get nauseous w low blood sugars though too..


I have a scan too on friday! :)


----------



## pinkbump2011

I skipped sickness altogether until abt 12 weeks apart from feeling nauseous but it's still happening :(

Hope all your scans go well. I have booked a hd one for beginning of feb :) this is more so we can show our dd that it's an actual baby in mummy's tummy c


----------



## pink23

Yeah I get the sickness feeling to with hypos or lower readings , it's horrible. 
Hopefully it will settle for us all xx


----------



## MissEJ

I feel sick when I'm low too since I've been pregnant, I've tried eating crystallised ginger when low to bring me up and stop the sickness, it helps a bit.
I had laser on my left eye on Tuesday due to changes, it was not a great session, but I'm glad it's over, back for a check up in 6 weeks.


----------



## pink23

MissEJ said:


> I feel sick when I'm low too since I've been pregnant, I've tried eating crystallised ginger when low to bring me up and stop the sickness, it helps a bit.
> I had laser on my left eye on Tuesday due to changes, it was not a great session, but I'm glad it's over, back for a check up in 6 weeks.

I've had 2 lots or laser and like you said it's not a nice feeling. I had my check up Tuesday and since my lat lot which was probably 12 weeks ago there's been no changes. I've got to go back every month for a couple of months to keep a watch in things.

I've got scan tomorrow , still scared think it's just nerves, hopes everyone is ok xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

I've never had laser does it hurt? Only asking as I've had some changes this time :( hoping it's not to serious x 

Hope your scan goes well I have midwife appt tomorrow an then another scan in a week an a half. We also booked a hd scan to take our dd to so looking forward to that one x


----------



## Elizabean

Things seem to be going well around this thread apart from the nausea... ugh I've had enough of that to last a lifetime I'm sure!

This week I'm back to work after a break of a few weeks, I don't know if its because I'm back to routine or something else but I just can't seem to keep my sugars up. I had reduced insulin last night, still managed to treat hypo's twice between dinner and bed then work up low too, ate breakfast then got to work and I was low again. Despite being hungry all the time I'm so sick of eating! I have no idea how that works :wacko: 
Anyone else like this or just me?

I have to make an eye appt soon too. Eek, I hate the drops :nope:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ive been hypo'ing like crazy the past few days! Doc mentioned it being from all the contractions! Agh!

Scan tomorrow, will update u all tomorrow!


----------



## pink23

Laser surgery is a uncomfortable feeling. It's hard to explain, every time they flashed the laser it gives a sharp feeling in your head. They say the more you have it done the more it hurts because of the scars. 

Scan went well. Edd is 26th July  more than likely planned sectionl, dr said 39 weeks but I will probably only get to 37 as usual because of Bo which I've already had to double the dose from today xx everything is ok so that's good xx


----------



## teenpregnant

I finally feel on track and am not beating my self up for the first time in weeks! I'm so nervous about anomaly scan next week though I keep dreaming about things being wrong and about how big baby is!! Please tell me I'm not the only one?! Nikki hope your scan goes well and pink23 glad your scan went well! X


----------



## MissEJ

pink23 said:


> Laser surgery is a uncomfortable feeling. It's hard to explain, every time they flashed the laser it gives a sharp feeling in your head. They say the more you have it done the more it hurts because of the scars.
> 
> Scan went well. Edd is 26th July  more than likely planned sectionl, dr said 39 weeks but I will probably only get to 37 as usual because of Bo which I've already had to double the dose from today xx everything is ok so that's good xx

Pink23, we're close, My EDD 22nd July. 
I'm told the next scan is 18 weeks for my anomaly and a 20 wk scan for cardiac? I take it 'normal' pregnant women don't get both?


----------



## pink23

I'm getting. 20 week scan and I'm hoping fluid will stay at normal level as that's when I ballooned last time. Will probably get more after 20 weeks just to check xx


----------



## MissEJ

What causes extra fluid?


----------



## pink23

I'm not quite sure tbh, my sugars last time after about 16 weeks were abit all over the place but tried my hardest. Think I will ask next time if it will happen again. Being diabetic and pregnant is never simple xx


----------



## MissEJ

So long as you and the bump are ok, it's so difficult, when people as me how I find being pregnant and diabetic I answer 'it's like walking a tightrope'

I was told my iron levels have dropped further, I have been on iron tablets for a month! Should I start eating raw steak and spinach every day?:shrug:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No good news :(. Baby is measuring at 38 weeks at 6lb 8oz!! Im only almost 33! They discussed pushing me for c section at 37 weeks. I am not happy. At all. On top if it i have excess amniotic fluid which is caused by baby peeing extra in the womb from higher blood sugars. I dont get it. My blood sugars were way worse with my daughter and she was wayyyyyy smaller! I cried. Im so ncomfortable. The positive thing is shes perfectly healthy though, just large! Im also looking like im full term from her being huge and my extra fluid!


----------



## pink23

The extra fluid is horrible. Hang in there. Esmae had the extra fluid and she was born at 36+6. She went to neonatal but is doing well now. Hope the fluid slows down sending hugs .
My wake up call was feeling sick :-( checked sugar and it was 4.6 so lucozade was needed. I'm still up now and really need to sleep xx


----------



## teenpregnant

Nikkilewis14 said:


> No good news :(. Baby is measuring at 38 weeks at 6lb 8oz!! Im only almost 33! They discussed pushing me for c section at 37 weeks. I am not happy. At all. On top if it i have excess amniotic fluid which is caused by baby peeing extra in the womb from higher blood sugars. I dont get it. My blood sugars were way worse with my daughter and she was wayyyyyy smaller! I cried. Im so ncomfortable. The positive thing is shes perfectly healthy though, just large! Im also looking like im full term from her being huge and my extra fluid!

So sorry you are going through this I remember after scans with DS I would just cry and wish I didn't know all the information! The extra fluid was horrible last time, hope that slows down for you x


----------



## pinkbump2011

Aren't second babies normally bigger anyway in general? An Nikki the scans can be off they told me to expect my dd to be 8lb plus an she was 7lb exactly x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks! Did your waters break on their own at 36+6? Its painful!!! 

I woke up with a sugarof 56! I hate that.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I heard 2nd babies are larger but a whole 4 weeks larger? Lol...


----------



## teenpregnant

I've haven't woken up above 4 since Monday! I've reduced my rates but obviously they need to be decreased further. My waters broke on their on at 36+1 with my son he was huuuuge though at 9lb7.5oz!


----------



## teenpregnant

I had the diabetic clinic today.. It went well in terms of my diabetes but the guy made me feel so stupid I don't know why he thought I was completely stupid but he even went into how insulin works?! I'm aware of how insulin works thank you! My hba1c was 7.9 so not perfect at all but the last two weeks my bloods have come right down so maybe it will be a bit lower next time. Feel a bit deflated after today but get to see LO on Wednesday so that will keep my spirits up. Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## pink23

I was wondering if anyone was needing less insulin in 2nd tri. I'm struggling to with quite a few drops xx


----------



## MissEJ

pink23 said:


> I was wondering if anyone was needing less insulin in 2nd tri. I'm struggling to with quite a few drops xx

I posted something similar almost as soon as tri 2 started, I freaked out as all of my basal rates had to be reduced. 
Weirdly I also get the opposite of the dawn phenomenon, no matter what time I wake up, my blood sugar starts to drop. I eat breakfast, cereal and 1 x toast and I take no bolus. It's a bit weird but I'm keeping an eye on it. My nurse says it's happened to others before.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I havnt had to bolus for breakfast all week! I drop immediately if i do!



So had my doc aptmnt today, baby is doing well and reacting fine on the non stress test... Im a half cm dilated which is a change since thursday but nothing to be worried about. He said if im still dilating when he checks on thursday then he will give me a steroid shot to mature babies lungs. He said at this point if i went into labor on my own he wouldnt stop labor. If i make it to 37 weeks then i will have to have a scheduled c section no matter what because baby is just big and he wants us to be safe. He also told me he will give me anxiety meds to calm any fears i might have about the c section... Looks like 4 more weeks and baby will be here! Unless she deides to come on her own, but i doubt it.


----------



## pinkbump2011

What's a non stress test do they do that in the uk? X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I dont think they do them as often as here in the usa...its just where u lay on a chair, they wrap two monitors on your belly. One measures contractions and the other measures the babies heartrate. Whenever u feel baby move ur supposed to press a button, when u press the button it leaves a mark on the monitor to show when baby moves. They look at movement and heartrateto makesure the babies heartrate increases during movement. Thats all! They just dont want to see the babys heartrate go down during movement.


----------



## pinkbump2011

Oh I know what you mean it's called fetal monitoring over here I think. We only have it from 36 weeks if I remember right. However if your admitted to hospital they put it on you several times a day as I had ketones twice in my last pregnancy an I was put on it x


----------



## pink23

I had them last time . I hated it if my stomach went tight and was paranoid if I missed a movement xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes!


----------



## teenpregnant

Hi ladies, we had the anomaly scan today, we are having a baby GIRL. The lady said everything was fine but I looked at my notes and baby measures on the 10th percentile for everything? Should I be worried? My son always was on the 50th percentile and 97th for belly! This baby is completely opposite and I don't see the doctor until a week Monday so a while to wait! Should I be worried or listen to the woman? X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

How far ru hun?


----------



## teenpregnant

20+2 sorry that post was written very badly!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

If they didnt seem concerned i wouldnt worry. With a diabetic pregnancy, as u know, we get watched pretty often so if they thought there was a problem they would let u know!


----------



## pink23

Hi hope everyone is doing ok.
What's everyone's carb ratio for food ? Mines 1:10 at the moment but after tea I seem to be getting 11 & 12s . I wondered if maybe I should lower ratio xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

1:7breakfast 1:9 lunch 1:8 dinner.


----------



## MissEJ

Hey girls, I have a little query...

I have a pump attached to my tummy and also a CGM attached there too. The sticky thing for the cgm is quite big to hold it in place, about 10cm squared. 
I know I'm supposed to be moisturising to avoid stretch marks, but if I do that before I stick the gadgets on, they don't stick, if I do it after, I'm missing big bits of my tummy because they're covered in adhesive stickies! Anyone else in the same situation? Should I just accept it or is there a trick?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I hate admitting this but i took my pump off the other day and am back on shots for the rest of the pregnancy...my stuff wasnt sticking and i was bruising pretty badly bc im so stretched out...i hate puttingit anywhere else. I feel so much better and my blood sugars are better controlled...odd!


----------



## MissEJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I hate admitting this but i took my pump off the other day and am back on shots for the rest of the pregnancy...my stuff wasnt sticking and i was bruising pretty badly bc im so stretched out...i hate puttingit anywhere else. I feel so much better and my blood sugars are better controlled...odd!

Were you on a pump before pregnancy? I've been attached for 8 years... I'm not sure I could go back to pens... But I hadn't thought about the stretching etc...


----------



## pink23

Can you get any of those stick dressing to go over cgm? I've given up on stretch marks lol. My belly is full of them lol. I think I'm going to use my legs when my belly gets bigger cxxx


----------



## MissEJ

pink23 said:


> Can you get any of those stick dressing to go over cgm? I've given up on stretch marks lol. My belly is full of them lol. I think I'm going to use my legs when my belly gets bigger cxxx

I use a clear adhesive dressing that goes right over the top of the whole thing and is water tight. Is that what you're asking?


----------



## pink23

MissEJ said:


> pink23 said:
> 
> 
> Can you get any of those stick dressing to go over cgm? I've given up on stretch marks lol. My belly is full of them lol. I think I'm going to use my legs when my belly gets bigger cxxx
> 
> I use a clear adhesive dressing that goes right over the top of the whole thing and is water tight. Is that what you're asking?Click to expand...


Yeah  x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No i just started my pump like 7 months ago!


----------



## MissEJ

I'm quite worried, last night I started having a sharp stabbing pain in my lower left pelvic area, it's gone on through the night and I've to go in today at 3pm to the hospital... I've had no bleeding or pain elsewhere, I'm freakimg out a little :nope:
Google is not a good idea to calm my anxiety, do any of you have clue what's happening?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Do u think t feels like a muscle or ligament at all?


----------



## MissEJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Do u think t feels like a muscle or ligament at all?

I'm just back from the out of hours clinic. My blood pressure and pee test was fine, they said if it get worse tonight I've to go straight back in to the obstetrician for a scan but they think it might be a bowel strain? I'm not totally in agreement with them but I have the hospital again tomorrow with the diabetes anti natal team, so I'll see how I'm feeling then. 

I don't know if it feels muscley to be honest, more like someone is constantly prodding my pubic bone in the same place or pushing a bruise?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hmmm coukd be ur ligaments loosening in your pelvic region... Hope it eases hun! U dont want to end up w spd!


----------



## MissEJ

Thanks, I read about SPD, I'm hoping it's not that, from what I read that is very sore, this is more annoying. We shall see what tomorrow's appointment brings. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hope you are all ok. I have my first growth scan tomorrow hope everything is ok feel huge but only measuring 2 weeks ahead so hope baby isn't to big x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good luck at ur scan hun! :)


----------



## pinkbump2011

Thanks Nikki! Will you be having anymore scans now before your littl lady arrives? X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes at 36 weeks! Its my last one! So 2 more weeks togo.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Theyre going to tell my how big my ginormous baby is and how much more fluid shes swimming around in :/


----------



## pinkbump2011

She may of slowed down abit. As long as she is healthy who cares how big she is!! Good luck won't be long before she is here. I have a feeling I have excess fluid again I'm just huge compared to when I had my first an feeling so stretched an uncomfortable now.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea i am measuring 40 weeks today, not 34 :( thats a 2cm increase from thursday! Ugh...on top of it im spilling protein and i have to do a 24 hour urine until tomorrow. Should have results at my thursday appointment. Ugh. My blood pressure is good which is good though.

Baby passed the non stress test so thats a plus! 

Agh, im so ready for thisto end!


----------



## Elizabean

Miss EJ I hope you are feeling better now.

Pinkbump good luck for your scan. Hope bubs doing well.

Nikki, hope you are doing ok, don't stress, you are doing your best and that's all you can be expected to do. Glad bub is not stressed, just a bit bigger than schedule.

I had to visit the midwife due to some spotting on friday. Was scary at the time but baby is fine, just unexplained really.


----------



## pinkbump2011

Baby was fine measuring normal. I have polyhydramnious again an baby is breech! No wonder I'm so uncomfortable! 

Not long left now Nikki x


----------



## MissEJ

Hi Elizabean, it all seems to have settled down now, I got another check yesterday, but it seemed fine when they pressed my tummy.

I had my hba1c checked, and it was 42, which I think is about 6.3 in old money.

Punkbump, will the baby 'right itself' or will it result in a breech birth? Sorry if it's a silly question, I'm new to pretty much all things pregnancy :blush:


----------



## pinkbump2011

They said he still has plenty of time to turn! I just have a head wedged near my ribs an getting kicked in the lady parts for now! Also if he didn't turn I don't mind as I have had a section before so know what to expect
X


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi ladies when you have your check ups do you tend to have glucose in your water sample? I'm not sure what's happening as I think only once mine has been clear but they never seem concerned is it normal? X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I always do even when y bs is on the lower end!


----------



## pinkbump2011

Oh that makes me feel better that it's not just me then. When I went yesterday I had a + of ketones to this is the first time this has happened since I've been pregnant but I didn't see diabetes doctors so hope all is ok :( x


----------



## pink23

I'm forever with sugar in urine. I hope one day it will surprise me lol.
I'm having a panic. My diabetic friend has had her baby 12 weeks early, I think she had really bad sickness and her baby is in neonatal. I'm so scared of neonatal again. I'm hoping at my 20 week scan I won't have extra fluid. This is when it happened last time with esmae . Xx 
Hope everyone's doing ok xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

My 20 week one showed up ok but then my next one wasn't ok. I'm so uncomfortable an can't even walk round much as I am just knackered an breathless from it. I thought this pregnancy was going well compared to my last one but I can't wait for it to be over :( I hope you don't have to go through the extra fluid again it really is shit. My poor body can't stretch much more x

Hope your friends baby is doing ok x


----------



## MissEJ

Hi girls, when does the fluid build up tend to start? It sounds like you're having a rough time at the moment.


----------



## pinkbump2011

I think it must vary from person to person as mine was picked up at my growth scans with each pregnancy so that is 28 weeks an nearly 27 but looks like pink23 had it a lot earlier in her pregnancy as it was picked up at the 20 week scan. It is a lot more common in diabetics but in normal pregnancy I read it is only abt 1 in every 500 pregnancies. I think mine must of happened when I had a huge growth as before my bump popped I just looked like I was carrying extra weight now I look ready to pop. When is your next scan? X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My first pregnancy my fluid levels were perfect all the way through! So when i found out i had excess fluid this time i was like sayyyyyy whaattt?! Yea very uncomfortable, lots of braxton hcks, very tight belly, i got stretch marks this time from it! Baby isnt dropping bc she has her own little swimming pool in there, oh and im swelling this time, bad! It jut sucks. They picked it up at my 32 week ultrasound, my levels were on the higher side t 28 weeks but not considered high enough (24)... When i went at 32 weeks it went up to 30. Anything over 25 is considered poly.


Got my a1c back today! I find it very impossible my a1c is a 6.8 now! Ive had so many more lows, im so flabbergasted, this pregnancy needs to end!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

And i feel my lower belly just really stretching today! I cant imagine what those marks are gunna look like when we evict this little chick in a few weeks!


----------



## pinkbump2011

I bet you can't wait to just get yourself back to normal! I think mine was 25 so I was at the lower end but if it was any higher I don't think I could cope. I've not noticed any stretch marks yet an I didn't get any with dd hoping it stays that way. Have you had a date for a section yet? X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Looking like amnio on feb 17th to check her lungs and feb 19th for c section if they are good enough! 

However they are testing me for pre-e right now, so if i have it everything will be changed....


----------



## pink23

My first pregnancy was fine then esmaes was completely different . I do t think I had the best of sugars from 14+ weeks so I'm hoping that the ok levels will stop the fluid. But I have consultant appointment 14th February so might ask what causes it. I ballooned last time. The movements were so uncomfortable . I love being pregnant but being a diabetic to is a pain sometimes xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

25 is the higher end of normal...id have them keep checking!


----------



## pinkbump2011

I have another scan in 4 weeks. I'll see then they have noted it on my scan report as polyhydramnious though so I might not of seen the right fluid level if 25 is normal x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

They may still consider 25 high for ur gestation! Which to be honest 25 at just 26 weeks is high!


----------



## MissEJ

pinkbump2011 said:


> I think it must vary from person to person as mine was picked up at my growth scans with each pregnancy so that is 28 weeks an nearly 27 but looks like pink23 had it a lot earlier in her pregnancy as it was picked up at the 20 week scan. It is a lot more common in diabetics but in normal pregnancy I read it is only abt 1 in every 500 pregnancies. I think mine must of happened when I had a huge growth as before my bump popped I just looked like I was carrying extra weight now I look ready to pop. When is your next scan? X

Hi pinkbump, my next scan is 18th Feb, for the anomaly scan, I am intrigued by all the extra fluid chat because I feel very 'squishy' I'm not far enough to be showing a bump I think but I feel swollen everywhere, even my face. I'm 4 months on Tuesday. 

The last 2 days I've been out of action, I had awful sickness from 2am Thursday morning til 8 am and since then I've only been able to eat crackers and OJ. This has meant my 1st pregnancy absence from work.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Rah! Im so ready for this to be over! I didnt sleep at all last night...i got home from work last night ( i only teach at a college 3 days per week, 3 hrs at a time) and my hubby had to help roll my pants off of me when i got home! My kankles are so bad! I hate saying this but i wish my water would just break. Im under so much pressure, just stretching so much, my hips cant handle all the weight either so they kill too! I just cried lmao... Pregnancy is not for me.

I have a diabetes appointment later too, joy!


----------



## MissEJ

Nikki, it won't be too long for you now, but I'm sure it can't come soon enough. 
I hope your appointment goes ok, is it a routine one or something specific?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Just my monthly appointment andmy last diabetic one for the pregnancy! I hate going.


----------



## pink23

Hope baby can come soon Nikki xx

I have a horrible cold and my bloods are all over the place. I've just set up a temp basal so I'm hoping this will help. I'm feeling tired on the afternoon to and it's a pain at items as esmae is none stop and cal doesn't know what he wants to do .

I'm at work the weekend and I'm hoping it's not as busy as last week. I was running around that much I had a hypo. Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Will you be finding out what your having miss ej?

An I know how you feel Nikki I sobbed to my OH the other night about how much I want the next 10 weeks to just be over. I am only around 5ft or 5ft1 an my bump is now starting to come out the sides I'm that stretched (may be my organs getting squashed out) but the pain is awful.

I hope your employers allow you some extra breaks if needed pink23! Nothing worse than having a hypo in work! My sugars dropped to 2 today in work an I was training a new girl she must of thought I was talking a load of shite as I waffle on when bs drops lol
X


----------



## pink23

I'm a ward clerk on a & e so luckily I'm in the right place. They are always asking me if I'm ok . It was just one of those days where I was here there and everywhere and you know when you keep saying to yourself I will check in a min lol. The sister in charge was lovely tbh x


----------



## pinkbump2011

Oh that's good. Must be hard having a job were you are on the go all the time as you would need to stop what your doing to go an check your bs. At least they would know what to do if you had a bad hypo. Don't think my work would have a clue tbh x


----------



## MissEJ

Pinkbump, I think we will find out, we've had lots of people guess at the skull shaper but I don't put a massive amount of faith in it. My OH thinks we're having a girl, but I have no idea. 

Hypos at work are never fun, people are always aware you might but I think they tend to be genuinely panicked if I do go low... I have a bag of grapes on my desk so I snack on about 6-8 of them if it's worse I also have lucozade. But I sit on my bum all day in an office, so I'm more likely to hypo out of work.

I've had a weird case of hiccups for a day and a half? I'm assuming it's related to heartburn etc, but it's getting irritating. Anyone else had this at all?


----------



## pinkbump2011

Do grapes help you if you go low? When I hypo I use lucozade as it's the quickest thing for me can't imagine grapes sorting you out very quickly.

Aww it's is obviously all personal choice we was planning on being team yellow until she asked if we wanted to know and I caved lol. I had been texting my mum before the scan saying it's a boy I know it is an he was definitely a boy so strange as with my daughter all I ever looked at was girls stuff an she was a girl x


----------



## MissEJ

If I catch a hypo early, grapes help, if I'm already 3 and dropping or if I feel a bad one (I can feel when I'm dropping if it's very fast from about 5 or 6) then I need lucozade.
At the start of the pregnancy, lucozade was my only saviour, it was awful, things seem a bit easier for now blood sugar wise but I know this could be another phase til I need more insulin. I'm not having to carb load so much to keep my sugars up, so hopefully I'll stop gaining so much weight! I feel like such a tub!


----------



## pink23

Lucozade is my lifeline  xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Missej ur scan does look girly :)


I dont think my little girl is gunna hold out much longer :/ i feel so off the past few days!


----------



## MissEJ

Well Nikki, be sure to let us know if you go early, I'm sure all will be fine, we are all better looked after than most pregnant ladies. 
I hope you mange to find just a teeny bit of relaxing time before hand :flower:


----------



## teenpregnant

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Missej ur scan does look girly :)
> 
> 
> I dont think my little girl is gunna hold out much longer :/ i feel so off the past few days!

i 

Hi nikki just wondering how you are getting on? :flower:

hope everyone else is well too!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh i was admitted into the hospital around 4 pm lastnight,im home now and relaxing! My blood sugars were dropping way low and baby didnt do too hot on the non stress test so they wanted to monitor for 24 hrs...everything checked out ok! Lots of contractions every 4-8 mins but no huge progress going on down there...doc said im very soft and a fingertip dilated but thats it. 2 more weeks til c section, i cant wait already! This swelling is getting out of control. I dont even look like myself.


----------



## Elizabean

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ugh i was admitted into the hospital around 4 pm lastnight,im home now and relaxing! My blood sugars were dropping way low and baby didnt do too hot on the non stress test so they wanted to monitor for 24 hrs...everything checked out ok! Lots of contractions every 4-8 mins but no huge progress going on down there...doc said im very soft and a fingertip dilated but thats it. 2 more weeks til c section, i cant wait already! This swelling is getting out of control. I dont even look like myself.

Poor thing. It sounds like you are in good hands though. I hope you can rest and relax a bit :hugs:


----------



## pink23

Hope you can get some rest niki xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Oh hope your ok Nikki! When is your next scan? An will it definitely be a c section as I know you wasn't to keen on the idea?

I went to see diabetes nurse yesterday an my a1c has risen abit to 6.6. She told me diabetics tend to get excess fluid when they have high sugars but obviously mine haven't been bad. Useless information really as I had this last time an my sugars weren't high then either. Also been to have my eyes checked today an they told me that my eyes have improved since the last time I was referred to the hospital so I'm happy about that. 

How are all the other ladies getting on?

Also I probably sound abit daft now but what size clothes will you all be buying the baby? I know that diabetics tend to have larger babies but my first was 7lb an fit in tiny baby. I'm just not sure how many sleep suits in each size :/ x


----------



## pink23

at the moment I'm buying 0-3. think once I've had my 20 week scan i may buy smaller but depends how big baby is. Ive got mw tomorrow and hoping to hear the heartbeat. I was quite surprised as I had run out of test strips yesterday and worried when i got my new prescription my blood would be sky high but it was 9. I was happy with that  sorry its all one big paragraph. my stupid keyboard is playing up and I have no enter button lol xx


----------



## MissEJ

Hi girls, I'm ok, all quiet here at the mo... It's funny, I get so tired of the symptoms like sickness, aches, itchiness etc, but the moment I get a break, I'm paranoid! 
I have the Antenatal clinic on Monday, the MW on Tuesday, do you think she'll let me hear the heartbeat? I'm started to feel un pregnant... Just tubby


----------



## pinkbump2011

Think I might wait a few weeks an see how much he has grown on the next scan. An you are at that I between stage now missej enjoy it while you can!! I'm sure the midwife will check with the Doppler they have done at my appt from around 16 weeks x


----------



## friskyfish

Hi ladies & congratulations to you all! Can I join please?? 

After almost 2years TTC, I finally got my bfp on monday!! :happydance: Ironically, Monday was the day I was due for my first appointment at the fertility clinic, which I obviously had to cancel! :)

I have a 9 year old son from a previous relationship and sadly a daughter who was born stillborn 11 years ago this year. So I have had the worst experience in pregnancy & also the best.....I am very nervous about everything. I met my diabetic midwives today at the hospital & they were amazing, I feel really comfortable in their care & they put my mind at rest over a few things. 
I've had type 1 for 27 years & am now 34. Previously I've neglected myself by not testing, missing insulin & being completely ignorant to this condition...hence me struggling to conceive. But I've got a whole new approach now & I'm testing like mad. I've really looked after myself for the last few months & it's worked!! :) 

Sorry to ramble on, it's just other people don't get the extra pressure & worry that we have. I think I'm about 5 weeks pregnant now. 
Good luck to all those who are almost there! :) Xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome friskyfish!:). Congrats!!



I have my growth scan on monday! Shes gunna measure prob 9-10lbs and im def having a c section UNLESS she decides to come on her own before 37 weeks. ( doubtful) but who knows with all this extra fluid! Im ok with the c sec now, gettibg my tubes tied, itll be harder recovery but easier in the long run i suppose and its just safer all around!

Myswelling is still very bad too :( to the point i can barely walk...i wish this little girl would make an appearance already! Im sure im going to be loaded w stretchmarks from the extra fluid amd her being so big :( makes me sad bc i didnt get one w my first!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My first fit in newborns for the first 8 weeks and she was 7.14 at birth!
This one will not be as small bt i have loads of 0-3 months from her sister for her already..i didnt need much clothes at all just some new white onesies and such!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

pinkbump2011 said:


> Oh hope your ok Nikki! When is your next scan? An will it definitely be a c section as I know you wasn't to keen on the idea?
> 
> I went to see diabetes nurse yesterday an my a1c has risen abit to 6.6. She told me diabetics tend to get excess fluid when they have high sugars but obviously mine haven't been bad. Useless information really as I had this last time an my sugars weren't high then either. Also been to have my eyes checked today an they told me that my eyes have improved since the last time I was referred to the hospital so I'm happy about that.
> 
> How are all the other ladies getting on?
> 
> Also I probably sound abit daft now but what size clothes will you all be buying the baby? I know that diabetics tend to have larger babies but my first was 7lb an fit in tiny baby. I'm just not sure how many sleep suits in each size :/ x



I think u and i are literally living the same pregnancies lmao!
My a1c was 6.6 most of this pregnancy. Last month 6.8 but still not too bad... And i have all these complications and so frustrated w it all! And just like u my first pregnancy was just fine!


----------



## pinkbump2011

Congratulations friskyfish. I hope it all goes smoothly for you!!

I have bought some first size and newborn which are from different stores an they have different weights on them it's silly really so I might get some 0-3 an see how big he is when he arrives. Also having an April baby so not sure what type of weather to expect as it was snowing in March last year :/ 

Nikki I will be glad when it's over an I still have about 10 weeks left!! I've gained nearly 2 stone and it's mainly bump. I haven't got any stretch marks fx'd I won't get any! I didn't with DD but then again I was probably this size when I had her. Also how are you feeling in yourself? I feel physically drained so tired I could sleep all day.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Extremely tired and sore here too! I just wanna sleep all damn day but cant w my dd!
I didnt start to get stretch marks til 32 weeks because thats when the fluid and baby truly deided to plump right up...now they are on my lower belly amd itch and are so uncomfy :(. Bah!

My poor boobs are always sore, legs and feet constantly fluffy they hurt to even lean on them...ive been having epsom salt baths every night and massage my legs and it seems to be helping....i have another week and a half of teaching until morgan comes..im counting the days!


----------



## pinkbump2011

Have you got a date for your c section? I have 6 weeks left in work now I honestly can't wait to finish even though it's not hard I find myself sitting there yawning an just don't want to do much anymore :/


----------



## pink23

Congrats friskyfish xx
It's sonics having people relate to what your saying .

Mw today and it was pointless. They did my urine and she said is there a family history of diabetes. I snapped back accidentally and sai I was actually diabetic . Not my usual Mw. No heartbeat listening until 24 weeks :-( xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

C sec is set for feb 19th! amnio on the 17th to check her lungs (legally he cant induce me for a large baby at 37 weeks unless i have an amnio)...


----------



## pinkbump2011

pink23 said:


> Congrats friskyfish xx
> It's sonics having people relate to what your saying .
> 
> Mw today and it was pointless. They did my urine and she said is there a family history of diabetes. I snapped back accidentally and sai I was actually diabetic . Not my usual Mw. No heartbeat listening until 24 weeks :-( xx

Really? Mine check from 16 weeks as it's in between scans.



Nikkilewis14 said:


> C sec is set for feb 19th! amnio on the 17th to check her lungs (legally he cant induce me for a large baby at 37 weeks unless i have an amnio)...

You still need one even though it's a c section an not an induction?


----------



## teenpregnant

Congrats friskyfish!! 

Nikki sorry to hear you are having so much trouble I remember feeling exactly like that at your stage with my son just constantly in pain with being so huge!! 

Pink23 I also had heartbeat checked at 16 week midwife appointment, she didn't sound too helpful!! 


I made the HUGE mistake of weighing myself today; I now feel down and huge!!


----------



## MissEJ

Welcome Frikyfish! Hope everything goes smoothly for you.

Regarding baby grows... I've not got a clue!? Knowing my luck I'll need 9-12months and the little scamp will come out walking! :wacko:
But in all seriousness, I'll judge it nearer the time, maybe get a couple of newborn and a couple 0-3?


----------



## Elizabean

Hi Friskyfish, congrats and welcome!

Pink23, its so annoying when they obviously haven't even looked at your file!

Nikki, I cant believe you are still teaching! And your little girl will be here so soon :baby:

Re clothes and stuff for bub, I'm thinking I'll get the minimum required then just send hubby out to get what we need as we need it. Much easier... well, for me, not for him!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks girls!

Yea still need the amnio bc they wont take her if her lungs arent mature... C sec or induction.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lets not talk about weight lmao..i gained 70lbs! Mostly water but its still hard to wrap my head around :( and 25 of it has been in the last 2 weeks and i barely eat! :(


----------



## pinkbump2011

You should lose most of it straight away which is good! Not to long for you it's exciting. Bet you can't wait to meet her x


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi ladies I've just done my injection in my tummy an what I want to know is can I get the baby with it? I normally do it in my leg but did it in my tummy an baby started wiggling around the injection site :( really hope
I didn't get baby :(


----------



## pink23

I shouldn't think so. I used to use stomach for my pump set for quite a bit. Think it was towards the end I couldn't use it as my stomach was to hard xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

I was flapping then hoping I hadn't hit baby as I didn't pinch my skin an I was using an 8mm needle :/ think I may be over thinking it
X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol no way! Ur uterus is too thick for a diabetic needle to hit baby ;) plus fluid!


----------



## MissEJ

Hi girls
Has anyone tried using an app for an iPhone/ipad to hear the babies heartbeat? 
I downloaded babyscope... And I can't hear a thing, but then I'm only 16 wk +5... I wish I hadn't downloaded it now as it's making me paranoid.


----------



## pinkbump2011

I did but as the headphone need to be plugged in where it needs to be placed on ur stomach I found it useless. But I have iPhone 5s not sure if there all the same?

Also had a scan today an they said baby measures approx 2lb14oz is that ok at this stage or to much? X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

2lb is perfect hun! :)


----------



## MissEJ

Yeah, I had earphones plugged in, I think I'll just leave it for now...

I've got appointment at antenatal/diabetic clinic tomorrow and midwife on Tuesday, so I might just ask for a listen then.

I've noticed my bloods creeping up over night, dropping again by morning, I'd know nothing about it if it wasn't for the cgm, so I will talk to the diabetes team tomorrow. 

Does anyone else find the diabetic specialist nurses more helpful with your diabetes than the doctors?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Here in the usa i only see my doctor once a month and ifi have questions regarding my sugar he calls me right back. Our system is a bit diff then yours so that may be why.


----------



## pinkbump2011

The nurses are a lot better for me that's who we contact if we have a problem I honestly don't know why we need to see the consultant at clinic for it as they only check what the nurses check but if you have a problem you contact the nurse an not the consultant anyway. 

An Nikki it's 2lb 14oz so closer to 3lb that was why I wasn't sure if that's normal at this stage x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Its a bit on the big side but not outrageously big and of course u know its just an estimate! :)


----------



## pinkbump2011

Yeah they told me Scarlett was over 8lb an she was 7lb exactly when born. But he looks chunky on the scan :) x


----------



## MissEJ

Pinkbump, is that a new pic you have as your avatar (or whatever they call it)?
It's very clear, I take it that's a 4D scan?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Cute pic pink!

Had my ultrasound! Morgan is measuring at 8lb 2oz at 36+1. Still loads of amni fluid but she is happy and healthy! Amnio is set for monday morning at 7:30am, then c sec onthe 19th! Single digit countdown now!


----------



## MissEJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Cute pic pink!
> 
> Had my ultrasound! Morgan is measuring at 8lb 2oz at 36+1. Still loads of amni fluid but she is happy and healthy! Amnio is set for monday morning at 7:30am, then c sec onthe 19th! Single digit countdown now!

Congrats Nikki! Can't believe how close you are, how exciting :flower:

I had my MOT at the antenatal clinic today, they're upping my basal at night, other than that it was dull, but dull and normal is good, it's reassuring.

I also got to hear the heartbeat!! 150bpm. Which again she said was normal, phew!:happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Glad u had a good appointment! :)


----------



## pinkbump2011

Yes it's hd was very clear! An good luck Nikki your measuring the same as me at 36 weeks they said 8lb or more an she was smaller. Hope all goes well for your section to. Keep us updated x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I will def be keeping in touch :)


----------



## teenpregnant

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Cute pic pink!
> 
> Had my ultrasound! Morgan is measuring at 8lb 2oz at 36+1. Still loads of amni fluid but she is happy and healthy! Amnio is set for monday morning at 7:30am, then c sec onthe 19th! Single digit countdown now!

Single figures you must be so excited to meet your baby and also get your body back! 

Had a scan today she is weighing 1lb3oz so is still on the 13th percentile but they said that is fine as me and OH aren't huge ourselves! 

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## pinkbump2011

How far are you now teen pregnant x


----------



## teenpregnant

23+2 x


----------



## teenpregnant

Sorry I was suppose to put 30th percentile not 13th! x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

U usually dont see an increase in babies size until 28-32 weeks so just keep an eye on baby!


----------



## MissEJ

Has anyone else had problems with anaemia during pregnancy?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea im slightly anemic... Take some iron pills or eats lots of sald and steak to bring ur levels up!


So had my nst this morning, babyhad 3 decels in 20 mins (150 to 90) so he immediately gave me an ultrasound but all checked out ok. I now haveto go sat and sun for nst's before my amnio on monday...ugh......5 more days!


----------



## teenpregnant

I'm anemic also my levels have been 8.6 for a month now despite being on tablets


----------



## pink23

I'm on iron tablets to, my levels never seemed to stay up since last pregnancy.
So my bp is high again and the dr wants me back in a week, if still up bp tablets will be 3x a day instead of 2. Hoping it stays down. Think I'm starting to feel flutters but not sure xd


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry to hear about your bp :(

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## MissEJ

I've been on 210g iron tabs 3 times a day for 3 months... They upset my tummy but I keep taking them to help my bump, they have tried me on different brands, the one I'm on, ferromate is better than others, but still causes problems. My levels are still dropping :shrug: which is frustrating, I'm at 94 and if it goes below 86, they consider a transfusion. 
My blood pressure etc is fine...

On another, happier note... I found out this evening that.... Drum roll please... We are also joining TEAM PINK!!!!!!! :pink:
My fluid levels, measurement etc are all fine, it was lovely to see her and so much clearer than last time. We just need to choose a name... :wacko:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Woohoo on team pink! I love my pink bundles :)


----------



## pinkbump2011

Congrats on the pink bump x


----------



## MissEJ

Thanks girls! I went out today to mother are and my mother in law bought us 2 pink baby grows, really cute. 
Also had a KFC for the first time in 11 years! :blush: bizarrely, it did not bother my blood sugar levels at all?


----------



## pinkbump2011

Aww I'm jealous of you ladies all buying pink!! As excited as I am it's just so strange buying blue after buying pink for my toddler for so long. An the girls stuff is so pretty. Also I'm pretty fussy as I will only put baby in pastel colours I hate all this dark stuff an green an red an also jeans etc on small babies. God help me my poor baby won't own many clothes lol x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Baby morgan is here! My nst showed baby in distress today so we had a c section at 2 pm today! She came out at 10lbs and 22 inches long at 36+6!!!!!! Omg!

I still have not been able to hold her and wont be able to until tomorrow since im still pretty numb and vomiting when i sit up :*(. And also because she needs close monitoring since her blood sugar was really low :(

Other than that everything else went smoothly....


----------



## pink23

Congrats niki xxx hope your feeling better xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Omg congratulations hun hope you an baby are ok!! 

They wasn't wrong about her size was they! Xx


----------



## teenpregnant

Congratulations Nikki!! Hope you are both well xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I was able to get up and getto the nursery today... They had to put a central line in to give her more sugar since she hasnt had a blood sugar higher than 40... If it still dsnt work she will be transferred to the nicu :(. Im a mess and i still am not able to hold her :*(


----------



## pinkbump2011

Aww I'm so sorry hun! Baby is in the best place ATM. Sorry is a central line a drip? Is it giving her glucose? My daughter was took from me after an hr as she couldn't control her bs levels she was put on a drip an they had to wean her off it slowly so that she could stabilise them herself.
She was in special care for 4 days. Surely they should let you hold her have you asked an was there a reason they won't let you? Stay strong Nikki she will be fine even though it's hard xx


----------



## MissEJ

Nikki! So happy that you have your beautiful baby girl already, and 10lbs! Well done :thumbup: no wander you were uncomfy.
I hope this time passes quickly for you and you will soon be cuddled with baby Morgan. :hugs:


----------



## Elizabean

Nikki congratulations on Morgan's arrival! I can't believe she is here already.

I'm so sorry you are not well and bub is separated from you. As others have said she is in the best place to be monitored. I hope things improve for you both really quickly :hugs:


----------



## Elizabean

I have noticed a trend over the past few days that before going to bed, my BSL is around 3-4 so I have my usual supper of small glass of milk and 2 tsp milo powder which would normally (as in up until last week) let me wake up in the morning with a sugar around 4-5, but the last few days I wake up with a level in the high teens :cry:

I'm feeling very guilty for baby and have sent all of my data to my endocrinologist today for his advice, I'm not sure if my insulin resistance is coming back. Has this happened to anyone else around 23-24 weeks?


----------



## MissEJ

Elizabean, how did it go at the endocrinologist?

Nikki, how are things today? X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hi thank u so much ladies... I was discharged yesterday so i can go and visit morgan in the nicu at the other hospital..im doing ok, very sore though and trying to rest as much as possible.

So far she is starting to stabilize blood sugars on her own, but still not onsistently so she has a sugar feeding line in her belly button still... She started out at 7 units on it, is currently on 5 and we need to get to 0 before the line can be pulled...on top of it she has massive bruising from being so big for my tiny belly and all the pressure from my ribs and fluids was crushing her so she has lots of jaundice now :(... She is still refusing to feed but once her sugars perk up she shoukd be less lethargic and start gradually sucking better... Its been rough... We visit her 2xs a day, shoud be going back in an hour or so..thankfuly we live 5 mins from the hospital!

Ill keep u updated.


----------



## pink23

Glad your home. Hope morgan has a speedy recovery . I'm worried of nicu it frightens me. Hope they are friendly .
Make sure you try and rest when you can xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Aww bless her. Hope she gets sorted quick an you can have her home with you. 

The pain should die down in a few days keep taking your pain killers x


----------



## teenpregnant

Elizabean said:


> I have noticed a trend over the past few days that before going to bed, my BSL is around 3-4 so I have my usual supper of small glass of milk and 2 tsp milo powder which would normally (as in up until last week) let me wake up in the morning with a sugar around 4-5, but the last few days I wake up with a level in the high teens :cry:
> 
> I'm feeling very guilty for baby and have sent all of my data to my endocrinologist today for his advice, I'm not sure if my insulin resistance is coming back. Has this happened to anyone else around 23-24 weeks?

I'm going through this too and I was 24 weeks on Monday I'm waking up fine but even if I'm fasting my sugars are between 10-11 so I've changed my basal so hopefully that will help. How are you doing now? 

Nikki, pleased to hear you are home. It's good that she is stabilizing more now hopefully soon she will be able to control her sugars all by herself and will start feeding. As pinkbump2011 said keep up the pain killers I was contrantly on co-codamol for the first week and it helped a lot xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good news! Morgans sugar tube was pulled from her belly button! Her jaundice levels are acceptable so no lights needed, and she took a full bottle today! Hopefully by this weekend she will be home! :)


----------



## MissEJ

Whoop whoop!! That's great news Nikki! :happydance:
Out of interest... Did your own insulin requirements drop straight away?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Mine dropped in first tri pretty quickly


----------



## pinkbump2011

Great news. Can't wait to see some pictures of her.

Missej as soon as I had my dd they halved my insulin an I had to go from there. I think as soon as the placenta is gone you are no longer producing high levels of hormones so the requirement drops straight away x


----------



## Elizabean

pinkbump2011 said:


> Missej as soon as I had my dd they halved my insulin an I had to go from there. I think as soon as the placenta is gone you are no longer producing high levels of hormones so the requirement drops straight away x

I spoke to the diabetes educator at the hospital and she said insulin needs would reduce dramatically within an hour of the placenta coming out. I was amazed it would be that fast!

A question for ladies who have been there and done that, especially on injections, how did you manage your insulin whilst in labour? At the moment I'm on about 3x my pre pregnancy amount, so if I have my long acting insulin, and labour doesn't take as long then I'm possibly sitting around for 12-24 hours with 3x the insulin needed floating around. I'm guessing they do a glucose drip?


----------



## pinkbump2011

Sorry I'm no help with this one as I never got to go into labour. But I think they said to me they would see how I managed an if need be then you will be placed on the drip. X


----------



## teenpregnant

Same as above as I was in labour less than an hour (officially) I spoke to a woman at clinic though and said she was placed on a insulin and glucose drip and they controlled it for her she just made sure she drank energy drinks all the way through x


----------



## MissEJ

Thanks for the info girls.

I had my anomaly scan yesterday, all was well, they said there was a teeny bit of extra fluid but that it is normal for non diabetics at this stage too? 
The ultrasound guy must have never seen an insulin pump or CGM before as I felt he asked me more questions than I asked him! 

I have an anterior placenta, so, still not feeling anything, but it looked like the baby was having a disco in there!


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hahaha I only seen one for the first time a few weeks ago. An I have an anterior placenta to. Didn't have one last time but have this time. Feel lots of movements now but I don't think they are as strong as when I had last baby as could see all the limbs poking out etc.

Glad the baby is doing well x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My endo let me handle my own blood sugars in the hospital... But most doctors will put u on a drip because u dont need much insulin in labor with contractions.

Great news! Morgans feeding tube was pulled! If she takes all her feeds for the next 24 hours and doesnt lose too much weight by tomorrow then she gets to come home tomorrow night or sunday!! :). So excited... I will hop onto my computer and post a picture of my sugar baby !! Im so excited!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Here is my lil sugar baby ;)

Morgan Renae Lewis 10lbs, 22 inches long.. slowly losing weight though! and should be home from the NICU soon! born at 36+6

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/moe2_zps8b0d9946.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/moe1week_zps32718aba.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/meanmuggin_zps57ca1a32.jpg


----------



## MissEJ

Cutie pie Morgan! :thumbup:
You must be delighted that she's home soon! So happy for you! X


----------



## Elizabean

AWwwwwww baby Morgan is just so cute! Glad to hear things are looking up and she might get to go home soon.


----------



## pinkbump2011

Aww hope she is home for u soon. She is adorable. Look at her lil chubby cheeks bless x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

She is home now! Came home today! :)


----------



## pinkbump2011

Yay made up you have all your little family together x


----------



## MissEJ

Good to hear that all is well Nikki! Hopefully it's all smooth going for you from now. X

I started prenatal yoga yesterday, it was lovely to meet with other pregnant ladies and it was very relaxing. My sensor for my CGM stopped working just before the class started, I didn't realise how paranoid this would make me, wandering if I was up or down, so I nipped to the loo half way through to test.


----------



## pinkbump2011

Aww just check when you need to an do it before you start aswell.

We have our second growth scan tomorrow not looking forward to it tbh I have a feeling baby is going to be big as I am so uncomfortable :( my sugars have been ok though so hoping I'm wrong an worrying for nothing x


----------



## pink23

My sugas have been awful today. I had to change my infusion set and I think that did the trick. My bp is still running high :-( but I think I was a little stressed when I had it done. Hoping it will stay down for next time as I don't want to be checked weekly especially if I start getting protein to xx


----------



## teenpregnant

pinkbump2011 said:


> Aww just check when you need to an do it before you start aswell.
> 
> We have our second growth scan tomorrow not looking forward to it tbh I have a feeling baby is going to be big as I am so uncomfortable :( my sugars have been ok though so hoping I'm wrong an worrying for nothing x

Let us know how you get on!! I have my first one in a few weeks x


----------



## cheyanna 1988

Hi I am 16 and a half weeks pregnant and pregnant with my first child. I am brittle diabetic have been in and out of the hospital with dka since I was 12 years old. I got with my finance a year and a half ago and have known him for 5 years and he has always been there for me taking me to the hospital and visiting me there because I have been very sick. When we got together he picked me up from the hospital I weighed 86 lbs and I knew that he would always stick around through thick and thin because he already has. Well we were together a little over a year and I didn't even think I could get pregnant because I didn't have a period for 4 years and only had one 3 times since we got together because I finally got up to 125 lbs and have not been in the hospital for over a year and a half. Well I thought I had the flu and I went to the doctor to get my flu shot and they were talking about putting me on birth control because we just got engaged and they wanted my pregnancy to be planned since I am so brittle. So they gave me a pregnancy test just to make sure I wasn't pregnant before I got put on birth control and sure enough I was pregnant. I was completely shocked and scared all at the same time because my diabetes had not really been in control and they just got done telling me all the risk. I have never been happier because being a mommy is all I have ever wanted probably because I didn't ever thunk it would happen for me. But I go to the doctor every week and I have to hear about the baby could have heart problems breathing problems I could have a miscarriage or even a stillbirth and it scares me so bad ever little cramp or pain I get I totally freak out. I can't stop thinking about it everyday and I font know how I would deal with it of something did happen. I see that this is you seconed child so do you have any advice? Was you diabetes completely controlled or did you have problems with your blood sugars too while you were pregnant and if so did everything turn out ok? I am just really scared and it would be reassuring to hear some kind of good story. I hope your doing well and everything turns out fine for you and your baby.


----------



## teenpregnant

cheyanna 1988 said:


> Hi I am 16 and a half weeks pregnant and pregnant with my first child. I am brittle diabetic have been in and out of the hospital with dka since I was 12 years old. I got with my finance a year and a half ago and have known him for 5 years and he has always been there for me taking me to the hospital and visiting me there because I have been very sick. When we got together he picked me up from the hospital I weighed 86 lbs and I knew that he would always stick around through thick and thin because he already has. Well we were together a little over a year and I didn't even think I could get pregnant because I didn't have a period for 4 years and only had one 3 times since we got together because I finally got up to 125 lbs and have not been in the hospital for over a year and a half. Well I thought I had the flu and I went to the doctor to get my flu shot and they were talking about putting me on birth control because we just got engaged and they wanted my pregnancy to be planned since I am so brittle. So they gave me a pregnancy test just to make sure I wasn't pregnant before I got put on birth control and sure enough I was pregnant. I was completely shocked and scared all at the same time because my diabetes had not really been in control and they just got done telling me all the risk. I have never been happier because being a mommy is all I have ever wanted probably because I didn't ever thunk it would happen for me. But I go to the doctor every week and I have to hear about the baby could have heart problems breathing problems I could have a miscarriage or even a stillbirth and it scares me so bad ever little cramp or pain I get I totally freak out. I can't stop thinking about it everyday and I font know how I would deal with it of something did happen. I see that this is you seconed child so do you have any advice? Was you diabetes completely controlled or did you have problems with your blood sugars too while you were pregnant and if so did everything turn out ok? I am just really scared and it would be reassuring to hear some kind of good story. I hope your doing well and everything turns out fine for you and your baby.

First off congratulations!! Secondly I'm sorry you have had such a hard time! My first pregnancy was completely unplanned also my a1c was 10.6 at conception! I struggled on injections but did manage to get it down to 7.1 by midway. He was perfectly healthy but he did measure big and he was born early weighing 9lbs 7oz. I also had doctors tell me all of the horror stories but he was born healthy and is 2 on Wednesday. I know it's hard but try not to worry, you are out of the initially danger zone after the first trimester. How is your diabetes now? X


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi cheyanna. Congratulations on your pregnancy and sorry your having such a hard time of it atm!! I'd never heard the term brittle diabetic until you just said so had a quick look what it was. Unfortunately I've never been in your situation I have had dka a few times but that was about 6 years ago. 

When I became pregnant with my first my hba1c was around 11/12 so not well controlled at all. All I could do was try to bring it down an I think eventually it got down to 6.3 baby was born at 36 weeks an apart from needing help with her blood sugars an being slightly jaundice she was healthy. 

What was your hba1c when you became pregnant? Also how far along was you when you found out about being pregnant? Also are you on a pump or do you inject?

Are you getting lots of help an support at your weekly appointments? X


----------



## MissEJ

Welcome cheyanna, congratulations on your wonderful news. 

My pregnancy was also unplanned, and bizarrely I also found out because I thought I had flu! I'm 19 weeks tomorrow and there's no denying it's a worrying time, but just remember, you can only do your best from now. Don't beat yourself up about past mistakes etc, take it one day at a time, some days are good and some days you might run too high or too low, but just be sure to use the helps that's out there. The doctors are there to help, as are the nurses... For the 1st 2 months I went every week, but now I'm on fortnightly appointments. This might increase again, but I know it's all to help me out. 

Use this group too, the ladies are lovely and all have different knowledge and experience.


----------



## MissEJ

pink23 said:


> My sugas have been awful today. I had to change my infusion set and I think that did the trick. My bp is still running high :-( but I think I was a little stressed when I had it done. Hoping it will stay down for next time as I don't want to be checked weekly especially if I start getting protein to xx

Hi pink23

I had my bp checked today too, they said it was low and good but based on my blood tests from kidneys they predict it will rise and so, I now have a blood pressure monitor to check at home... Given that there's nothing wrong at the mo, I kind of wish they hadn't told me as they also said there's nothing I can do about it. I feel like it might rise now, due to the worry! :shrug:

Have you had your 20 wk scan yet? You mentioned that was when you noticed extra fluid last time (sorry if I've gotten that completely wrong).


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome cheyanna! Its all very scary but it seems a lot of us have been in ur shoes...high a1c here at the beginning too, but got it down within range... Had two pregnancies, one completely healthy and my 2nd was a little more complicated but my newborn who was just born is perfetly healthy minus the nicu time we had her first week....


----------



## cheyanna 1988

Thank you very much it's good to hear a good ending. My doctors do say that having a big baby is the biggest thing I have to worry about lol no pun intended. My diabetes is doing better not perfect but a lot better when I was told I was pregnant my a1c was 8.5 down from 13 so I was already doing better I am not sure what it is now but I'm sure its doing better I am just having a hard time controlling my blood sugars all the time in the first trimester it was issues with lows I even went unconscious for 20 min and my finance had to give me the emergency gluclogon shot in all of my 14 years I have never passed out. But now I seem to be having a harder time with the highs and my gastropersis seems to be going worse which does not help with the blood sugars. My doctors have put in a request to my insurance company for me to get the pump though so hopefully that will make things a lot better. It just seems like they are finding more and more wrong with me now that I am pregnant like protein in my urine so I know I have some sort of kidney damage from the diabetes and I had to go in today for a heart scan which they said was routine since I have been diabetic for so long. How are things going with your pregnancy? And congratulations on both of your babies I know its not healthy for the baby but if the baby is only big and don't have heart problems or breathing problems or low blood sugar or anything horrible like that. I am so glad you wrote me back it was very reassuring to hear! How is you sugars doing through the pregnancy?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea my first wasnt big...my 2nd was at 10lbs and needed nicu time for low blood sugars, and a feeding tube because she was early and didnt know how to suck/feed. It was rough but she is fine now :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The lows are normal! I think a majority of us on this thread had problems w it! I ended up in emergency room in my first pg from a bad bad bad bad low!


----------



## Elizabean

Hi Cheyanna, congrats on your pregnancy.

Going from 13 to 8.5 is amazing- well done!

Regarding the lows, Nikki is right most of us had them- I had a few at night in the first tri, where my husband had to restrain and force feed me. I was so out of it but sure he was bad guy trying to hurt the baby by making me eat sugar! I was awake but not, if you know what I mean and it was really scary.

I think most of us here have guilt any time our levels go above the certain "perfect" range that our doctors ask of us, but really you can only do your best and keep trying. It would be worse for our babies if we didn't worry/ test/fix etc all day. I have found it a lot easier to talk to my endocrinologist if I see patterns for 2 days or so to get advice on how to adjust my insulin. I have adjusted so many times now I have to write it down and keep it with my pens as I can't remember how much to take!

I'm off for my eye check this afternoon, another thing to worry about :nope: 

I just keep telling myself that at least I don't have to do the gestational diabetes test! Gotta look at the positives :haha:


----------



## cheyanna 1988

I wanted to say thank you to all of you for replying to me I am so scared but trying to stay positive. I really hope that I get the chance to tell my story to someone else going through the same thing and tell them that everything turned out just fine. It really does help talking to all of you (women with type 1 diabetes and expecting) because I feel that you truly understand what I am going through and how I feel. I know my family is there for me I just don't think they really understand what I am going through right now. So again thank you very much. I joined this group this morning at 2:30am because I couldn't stop thinking about miscarriages and stillbirths and I couldn't go to sleep with all theses racing thoughts but I will tell you that hearing all your stories has helped to ease my mind a little bit.


----------



## pinkbump2011

So I was right :( baby has grown an weighs approx 4lb1oz an his stomach is on the 95th centile. Also fluid has gone up to 35 now so uncomfortable x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Pink im so sorry! I felt exactly how u felt at 30 weeks :(. Try to stay at positive as possible, rest when u can ( i kno its hard)... Rest your feet... The swelling may begin soon and i found that to be the worst part.... Even tho i had my bubs i hope u all dont mind me posting here!


----------



## pinkbump2011

Aww don't be silly I'm sure we will all keep posting after our baby's have come as we are all at different stages.

The ob has booked me a scan for 2 weeks time now an said he wants to see how baby is growing as he will be off the charts in 4 weeks time!! An he needs to see if I need to go in earlier to have baby due to me not being very big myself. Hoping our little bubba slows down :(
X


----------



## pink23

Hugs pinkbump xx

M cold still hasn't gone :-( this silly cough is doing my head in. I'm at the drs next week so will mention again if I still have it .
All is ok here. Can't remember if I said or not but my hba1c before pregnancy was 9.9 and now it's 6.9 I'm hoping it stays ok for next check as the last 3 weeks haven't been the best but like everyone has said I'm trying .
Scan in 2 weeks and I can't wait as I'm not really showing and no movements as yet but I know every pregnancy is different. Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Aww mine was up abit today my last one was 6.6% an the lady I seen today didn't seem to make much sense. She said my last one was 7.7% which it wasn't as my diabetes nurse told me what it was. An she said this one was 7% which I'm not sure what she was doing as she was going online using a calculator to convert it?

Have they changed the way it's worked out or something I'm confused x


----------



## pink23

They did change it but I thnk it went back to the old way, confuses me lol. Xx


----------



## MissEJ

cheyanna 1988 said:


> I wanted to say thank you to all of you for replying to me I am so scared but trying to stay positive. I really hope that I get the chance to tell my story to someone else going through the same thing and tell them that everything turned out just fine. It really does help talking to all of you (women with type 1 diabetes and expecting) because I feel that you truly understand what I am going through and how I feel. I know my family is there for me I just don't think they really understand what I am going through right now. So again thank you very much. I joined this group this morning at 2:30am because I couldn't stop thinking about miscarriages and stillbirths and I couldn't go to sleep with all theses racing thoughts but I will tell you that hearing all your stories has helped to ease my mind a little bit.

Cheyanna, do you take any drugs for the gastreoparesis? I'm only asking as my obstetrician is trying to wean me off mine during the pregnancy.


----------



## Elizabean

So I had my eye check yesterday- unfortunately they found a bleed in my left eye. I'm coming up to 24 years of diabetes so I thought this day would come in the next few years, but its still upsetting.

The doctor said its quite small and not to worry. The plan is to check it every 2 months to see if it is getting bigger or smaller and depending on what it does they will decide on how to treat it. I was a bit annoyed as I have not had a HBA1C over 6.9 in the last 2 years, and the doctor said "make sure your diabetes is well controlled". Ugh! Easy for him to say, try being a pregnant diabetic!

Has anyone else experienced this ether in pregnancy or another time, and how did it turn out?

Pinkbump, sorry you didn't get great news on baby's size. Hopefully he slows down soon.

Nikki, don't be silly, of course you should stay here with us!


----------



## cheyanna 1988

I have been having the same issues it seems like my bs is doing ok during the day but over night it rises so high even though I am on lantus. My doctor requested me a pump though so they think that will help a lot to stabilize me they been trying to get me to get one since I was a little girl and I just decided to go ahead and get one for the.sake of the baby. It's a lot different when you have someone else counting on you.


----------



## pink23

Elizabean- my hba1c has never been the best until pregnancy and after 16 yrs of being diabetic I have just had 2 lots of laser surgery on my left eye. I'm going back every month for now just to keep a a check luckily everything is ok at the moment. The first lot was ok and the second was a bit more painful. It's hard to explain but it feels like a sharp pain in your head every time they do the laser. It lasts about 5-10 min depending on bleed. I'm sure you will be just fine xxx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Cheyanna I'm on lantus at night to an mine seems to be doing it's own thing. Yesterday they tried to put it up a few units which I wasn't happy abt an I actually reduced my dose an my blood was 6.7 this morning so I know I was right an I don't need to increase it. 
Do you test during the night? It may be you need more insulin or like me hypoing whilst you are asleep an your body sorts it out an you get high readings in the morning? X


----------



## teenpregnant

Sorry to hear about the scan not going so well pinkbump2011. How's everyone else doing? I'm struggling keeping in control I'm doing all same and adjusting my rates it just never seems to be where I want it!! Xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My morgan is a handful! I need to catch up on some sleep :(... We want them here so badly then when they are here u wanna put them back in!


----------



## teenpregnant

How is Morgan now?  
I remember thinking that with my first!! Haha x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Shes doing great just has nights and days mixed lol.


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hope everyone is ok!! Our lil man gave us a scare an a 2 day stay at the hospital :( went in having loads of braxton hicks that we're coming every 3 mins got on the monitor my heart rate was 150 baby's heart rate was over 180 so got given steroids straight away put on fluids. Braxton hicks died off abit coming every 5 mins but they were going up to the highest number on the monitor so had to have my cervix checked. Luckily it was fully closed and the contractions weren't doing anything. There concern was his heart rate an they wanted it down an said they didn't know whether he would be coming that day. They had special care baby unit ready just incase. His heart rate eventually come down but mine was still up (anything over 100 is classed as high in an adult) mine was about 130 at this point. They sent off so many blood samples an water samples and nothing was showing an they put me on antibiotics for a suspected uti. Got moved from the delivery suite to a ward after 24 hrs an was put on monitor again but this time baby's heart rate was going low :( nearly got kept in yesterday as my heart rate was up again but it came down an i have to go for monitoring and a scan tomorrow. Now my princess is poorly to she come to see me an spent most of the time asleep in the hospital bed so we took her to the walk in centre after I was discharged an she has an ear infection.
Lots of mummy cuddles last night an today for my princess. X


----------



## MissEJ

pinkbump2011 said:


> Hope everyone is ok!! Our lil man gave us a scare an a 2 day stay at the hospital :( went in having loads of braxton hicks that we're coming every 3 mins got on the monitor my heart rate was 150 baby's heart rate was over 180 so got given steroids straight away put on fluids. Braxton hicks died off abit coming every 5 mins but they were going up to the highest number on the monitor so had to have my cervix checked. Luckily it was fully closed and the contractions weren't doing anything. There concern was his heart rate an they wanted it down an said they didn't know whether he would be coming that day. They had special care baby unit ready just incase. His heart rate eventually come down but mine was still up (anything over 100 is classed as high in an adult) mine was about 130 at this point. They sent off so many blood samples an water samples and nothing was showing an they put me on antibiotics for a suspected uti. Got moved from the delivery suite to a ward after 24 hrs an was put on monitor again but this time baby's heart rate was going low :( nearly got kept in yesterday as my heart rate was up again but it came down an i have to go for monitoring and a scan tomorrow. Now my princess is poorly to she come to see me an spent most of the time asleep in the hospital bed so we took her to the walk in centre after I was discharged an she has an ear infection.
> Lots of mummy cuddles last night an today for my princess. X

Goodness me pinkbump! What an eventful few days you have had! I hope the follow up scans give you the all clear for yourself and the little one. It must've been a worrying time, and your little girl being Poorly is extra worry :wacko:
Does the high heart rate mean high blood pressure?


----------



## pinkbump2011

No my blood pressure is fine. They did a few tests an I had an ECG but there was nothing showing up so not to sure obviously stress an being anxious makes it go up but I don't think to that extent. Hopefully tomorrow goes ok now so can start getting everything ready! First thing being my hospital bag :) x


----------



## teenpregnant

pinkbump2011 said:


> Hope everyone is ok!! Our lil man gave us a scare an a 2 day stay at the hospital :( went in having loads of braxton hicks that we're coming every 3 mins got on the monitor my heart rate was 150 baby's heart rate was over 180 so got given steroids straight away put on fluids. Braxton hicks died off abit coming every 5 mins but they were going up to the highest number on the monitor so had to have my cervix checked. Luckily it was fully closed and the contractions weren't doing anything. There concern was his heart rate an they wanted it down an said they didn't know whether he would be coming that day. They had special care baby unit ready just incase. His heart rate eventually come down but mine was still up (anything over 100 is classed as high in an adult) mine was about 130 at this point. They sent off so many blood samples an water samples and nothing was showing an they put me on antibiotics for a suspected uti. Got moved from the delivery suite to a ward after 24 hrs an was put on monitor again but this time baby's heart rate was going low :( nearly got kept in yesterday as my heart rate was up again but it came down an i have to go for monitoring and a scan tomorrow. Now my princess is poorly to she come to see me an spent most of the time asleep in the hospital bed so we took her to the walk in centre after I was discharged an she has an ear infection.
> Lots of mummy cuddles last night an today for my princess. X

So sorry you have had a very tough few days!! Glad you are home now and I hope the scan goes ok tomorrow! Keep us updated xx


----------



## Elizabean

Pinkbump, what an awful few days. I hope you can all get some rest and relaxation in this week. It sounds like they were very thorough in the hospital which is reassuring.



teenpregnant said:


> Sorry to hear about the scan not going so well pinkbump2011. How's everyone else doing? I'm struggling keeping in control I'm doing all same and adjusting my rates it just never seems to be where I want it!! Xx

I feel like this too. My adjustments work for a few days then I need to keep going up and up. Its hard because I keep thinking, oh, its because I had a big dinner, then the next day I'm still higher than I need to be and it makes me realise I need to increase my insulin. 



Nikkilewis14 said:


> My morgan is a handful! I need to catch up on some sleep :(... We want them here so badly then when they are here u wanna put them back in!

Haha, poor girl is just working out how the world works. I'm sure she will settle soon :flower:


----------



## teenpregnant

Is anyone else's bump measuring big? I'm measuring 30 weeks?! Now I'm already freaking out about her size at the next scan! Does bump measuring big necessarily mean a big baby?? She didn't really say much and just say oh well you already have a scan booked so it's fine? X


----------



## pinkbump2011

You could have excess fluid. I would try an not worry until your next scan where you can find out more.

I've been signed off work for a couple of weeks now due to recent events but have been told that it's unlikely I will get to 36 weeks. Not long until we get to meet our lil man x


----------



## teenpregnant

Less than 5 weeks to go then really!! Hopefully she will wait until 26 but you are aLready out of the real danger zone. Just try to relax and get everything you need to ready in preparation! Very exciting that you get to meet your little man soon x


----------



## MissEJ

Waw pinkbump, the days are ticking by fast! Enjoy some me time, I'm sure you'll be very busy soon! :flower:

I had my eyes checked at the eye hospital today, the doctor had about as much bedside manner as a toad. He said very little to me, but at the end handed me a slip to book another appointment, which I thought was for another check up, only when I reached reception did I find out it was to attend the laser clinic again for more laser. Hopefully it will be a quick session, the last one was in January and it was quite long.


----------



## pinkbump2011

Oh no that's awful you think he would of said there was some problems an that you needed the laser. Some people are in the wrong jobs aren't they obviously not peoples person lol x


----------



## pink23

Hi ladies I may be over reacting but if you have lows does the extra sugar do anything for baby.im not having lots of hypos but i have a few and am worried the extra sugar isn't doing any good. I do have sweets but take insulin for it and all is well at the moment just worry baby might get too much sugar xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

I think it's a problem when your sugars are constantly high as that's when baby produces more insulin an becomes bigger. As long as you aren't over treating your hypo then I wouldn't worry. As if your sugars low then baby's will probably be the same x


----------



## pink23

Thanks I just had a sudden panic lol xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

I think we all do it don't we diabetes an pregnancy is stressful!! They try an scare you Everytime you go for a check up x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry all that happened pinkbup :( how scary! 

Just trying to catch up on my sleep, plus working and taking care of dd1 and dd2 has been exhausting! Plus no sleep much at night ( im a walking zombie!)

Hope u r all well:)


----------



## Elizabean

MissEJ said:


> Waw pinkbump, the days are ticking by fast! Enjoy some me time, I'm sure you'll be very busy soon! :flower:
> 
> I had my eyes checked at the eye hospital today, the doctor had about as much bedside manner as a toad. He said very little to me, but at the end handed me a slip to book another appointment, which I thought was for another check up, only when I reached reception did I find out it was to attend the laser clinic again for more laser. Hopefully it will be a quick session, the last one was in January and it was quite long.

Wow, that is shocking treatment! I honestly don't care how good a doctor is from a technical standpoint, if they can't do their job with respect and care I wont go back. My eye appt last week was similar, he was an hour and 15 minutes late and I saw him for 5 minutes of a 15 minute appointment as he was on the phone about another patient while I was in there. $400 later and not happy!

Hopefully its just a quick treatment for you.



pinkbump2011 said:


> I think we all do it don't we diabetes an pregnancy is stressful!! They try an scare you Everytime you go for a check up x

I cant wait until this is over, hopefully the blaming and guilting from all over the medical profession slows down a bit.



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Sorry all that happened pinkbup :( how scary!
> 
> Just trying to catch up on my sleep, plus working and taking care of dd1 and dd2 has been exhausting! Plus no sleep much at night ( im a walking zombie!)
> 
> Hope u r all well:)

Nikki, that is too much for one person. Please take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## pinkbump2011

Wow Nikki why are you back at work. I know it's different over there to here in the uk but I thought you got 12 weeks off? Don't over do it to much! You had a c section an your not meant to do much for 6 weeks be careful x


----------



## MissEJ

Thanks for the comments girls, I agree that to be a good doctor you need to be kind and empathetic, they may as well use a robot if there is no curtesy at all, hopefully I never have to see him again.

My best friend and a girl I work with are both at 20 weeks, same as me. Both of them say they feel their baby move all of the time... I feel nothing! This worries me and has me reaching for the Doppler all the time. 
When did you feel your baby's first movement?


----------



## pinkbump2011

Do you have an anterior placenta? X


----------



## pink23

I'm nearly 20 ws and haven't really felt anything. I'm sure I have felt flutters but nothing major so looking forward to scan next week to put my mind at ease xx


----------



## MissEJ

pinkbump2011 said:


> Do you have an anterior placenta? X

Yeah, I know this means I might not feel til 23-25 weeks, but I'm feeling impatient :blush:
I know once the bub is kicking me all night I'll think back to this post! Ha ha


----------



## pinkbump2011

With first baby's you don't notice until later aswell I didn't until 21 weeks with my first that was posterior placenta. this time round I have an anterior an I felt flutters about 18-19 weeks. Still plenty of time don't worry. Once baby starts booting you hard you will want the little flutters back haha x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well im a college professor but just part time...so in order to keep the family running and pay bills i have to work :(. I only work 3xs a week 3 hes at a time so its not bad but just the factof having to teach is exhausting! My c section recovery went well...


----------



## pinkbump2011

Aww glad your recovery is going well. How are you finding it with your older daughter? I am swaying towards an elective section rather than an induced vbac but it's looking after a toddler afterwards that is making me so undecided. I will need to decide soon as don't have much time left :/
How is baby Morgan doing now? Is she gaining weight well x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My dd1 is doing great w her! :) loves to help mommy out by patting her back and trying to change her, super cute!

My husband was home w me the first 2 weeks after my c section but he went back to work on monday this week... I started lifting my dd1 around 1.5 weeks, very slowly bc i didnt want my c section area to rip open. But as of monday ive been taking care of the girls alone during the day and it hasnt been bad at all..

Morgan, we found out today, has bad silent reflux :( we got meds for her today so hope they help! Its been non stop screaming in this house, no one has slept in 2 weeks but hopefully we have answers....we thought she had colic :/


----------



## Nikkilewis14

And yes she is healthy otherwise :)


----------



## pink23

Eek I think I can feel baby move  my belly went funny and when I put hand by Belly button I'm sure I can feel baby close to skin. I definitely know I'm pregnant lol.
Hope everyone's doing ok xxx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Aww no poor baby my dd had reflux but she was a projectile vomiter!! Poor thing would sit in her bouncer an sick would fly past her feet. 

Does anyone know if the recovery is longer for 2nd or more sections? 

Nikki sorry to ask but did they give u staples or stitches after your section? 

Aww pink that's great I'm at the point now where I've had enough I go out an people think I'm ready to drop you should see there face when I say that I'm not due until may! I'm so uncomfortable can't wait to see what they say baby weighs on tues!! X


----------



## MissEJ

Can't believe it's been over 2 weeks already Nikki! :baby:
That's crazy! I also can't believe you're working! 

It's my hubby's birthday next week, and I want to get him something for a new dad, but not just a 'love my daddy baby grow', does anyone have a suggestion? I was thinking a man style baby changing bag... With a side pocket for diabetic stuff for me?


----------



## pinkbump2011

That's a nice idea! I'm so rubbish with ideas. My OH is the type that would probably laugh if I bought something like that so he got me a pink lining bag :) plus he works a lot an baby will be with me all the time an when out he will carry mine anyway hahaha.
How about a 3d scan that you can both go to? 
I'm wondering whether baby will arrive before or after my birthday now on April 1st lol scary thought u was prepared for mid April (38 weeks) they don't think I'll get to 36 weeks so we could share our birthday!! However hoping he's not an April fool lol x


----------



## MissEJ

My mum got me a pink lining bag too... I was thinking though, my OH may not use a man baby bag either. He's a mans man, so it could be a waste of money. 
I might get him a cheap tool belt and fill it with baby stuff, like baby lotion, talc, nappies, thermometer, burp cloth etc. at least it will be funny and the stuff will get used, who knows he might use it when it's her turn to change her :thumbup:


----------



## pink23

Movements are definitely real but I'm worried for scan on Friday. 
This sounds weird but with esmae I never felt kicks but full on movements and could feel where she was and this was because of the extra fluid. Well this time I'm also feeling big movements and baby is quite close to belly button and can feel baby close to the skin. I haven't got a big belly but so hoping there's no extra fluid xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My inside stitches were regular dissolvable stitches and my actual c section scar had dissolvable stitches and glue to hold it together, u cant visibly see the stitches from the outside though! Its healed wonderfully ...my doc saw it yesterdat and even said he did a pretty awesome job lmao.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

They placed steri-tape also to keep it glued shut but they are off now!


----------



## teenpregnant

I had stitches that they took out and they were the most painful thing for the first 5 days until they took them out!


----------



## pinkbump2011

teenpregnant said:


> I had stitches that they took out and they were the most painful thing for the first 5 days until they took them out!

I had staples an taking them out was awful :( just a neighbour of mine was at the same hospital an she had stitches so just wasn't sure if it was the same everywhere x


----------



## teenpregnant

pinkbump2011 said:


> teenpregnant said:
> 
> 
> I had stitches that they took out and they were the most painful thing for the first 5 days until they took them out!
> 
> I had staples an taking them out was awful :( just a neighbour of mine was at the same hospital an she had stitches so just wasn't sure if it was the same everywhere xClick to expand...

Has your scar been itchy since your bump has been getting bigger in the last week it's driving me mad and the area is bright red x


----------



## pinkbump2011

It has been itchy but I've only noticed it when I've had something irritating it (tights mainly) probably just stretching out x


----------



## MissEJ

I'm just back from the ante natal clinic.
Good news is my kidney function has returned to normal after it being called 'leaky' last time, my iron levels have dropped again, that has been a steady drop since is found out about bub. I'm getting closer and closer to an IV. 

They measured my belly :blush:
Apparently it's normal at 19cm from knicker line to belly button? 

I have the midwife tomorrow... Not sure what she'll do? And I have my cardiac scan next Wednesday. The mentioned also scanning next week to check the arteries that supply the baby at my scan? Anyone know what this is for?


----------



## pinkbump2011

Is that to check the blood flow between you an baby? I had one of them scans last week they checked blood flow an fluid levels an I have a growth scan tomorrow. Hoping all goes ok for you x


----------



## teenpregnant

MissEJ said:


> I'm just back from the ante natal clinic.
> Good news is my kidney function has returned to normal after it being called 'leaky' last time, my iron levels have dropped again, that has been a steady drop since is found out about bub. I'm getting closer and closer to an IV.
> 
> They measured my belly :blush:
> Apparently it's normal at 19cm from knicker line to belly button?
> 
> I have the midwife tomorrow... Not sure what she'll do? And I have my cardiac scan next Wednesday. The mentioned also scanning next week to check the arteries that supply the baby at my scan? Anyone know what this is for?

I had the cardiac scan for baby when I was 20+2 she just checked all of babies arteries and how the blood flowed in and out. Sorry I can't remember to explain in more detail it took about 5-10 minutes. Hope it all goes ok x


----------



## MissEJ

Yeah, I had anomaly scan at 18 wk and now the cardiac at 22 wk. fingers crossed all is ok. That also makes sense about the blood flow, I've been on a low dose of aspirin since the start to keep a good flow from me to the baby, I think all diabetics in my area get that though.

They've asked me to stop taking folic acid now... Which I'm weirdly anxious about? I know it's usually only used the first 3 months, but I thought type 1's took it longer?


----------



## pinkbump2011

Do you ladies watch one born every minute? X


----------



## Elizabean

pinkbump2011 said:


> Do you ladies watch one born every minute? X

Not too often, but I do like to watch it when I get a chance. We get the UK and US versions here. UK is my fave :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ouch staples! The thought of them makes me cringe! :/

I had a cardiac scan on baby at 20 weeks as well, all was good!


----------



## pinkbump2011

Oh the new uk series is on an I can't help but cringe when I see what we should go through (I haven't even been in labour) lol I'm opting for the easy way out again I'm not sure I would be able to tolerate my partner when I'm in that much pain lol x


----------



## pinkbump2011

They have said baby is about 5lb1oz now he is off the chart for his ac. My AFI is still high at 29 an I have had my section booked in even though they said it's unlikely I'll make it that far due to size of baby an amount of fluid. I bet he will be stubborn an make me wait until that date haha. Stomach is so stretched an sore to :( x


----------



## pink23

Sending hugs pink xx
It's so hard trying to get everything right.xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Honestly I just can't wait now. They said they would book it for 37 weeks but I've just checked dates an they have done it for 38 weeks so I will be checking with them in 2 weeks :( x


----------



## teenpregnant

Sorry your going through all that pink you must be so fed up!! I hope he makes an appearance before then for you. Hugs x


----------



## pinkbump2011

Thanks it's just a waiting game now. Baby's kidney is dilating aswell :( I am steering clear of google or I will worry myself silly. They say it happens more in boys an can be because of baby's foreskin but it's gone from 9mm to 11.2mm in 2 weeks they say the cut off is 12mm an then I think it's serious. They have already mentioned scanning baby when he is here after he has had a wee to check his kidneys. Been signed off work now to so won't be going back until my maternity is up x


----------



## MissEJ

Sorry to hear you're having a rough time pink. Not long now I hope:flower:

I'm watching one born every minute on catch up tonight, not sure if it's a wise idea though...


----------



## pink23

At least your going back in 2 weeks and they might change there mind .
I'm worried this time around from my pregnancies being different from one another so just want Friday here now xx sugars seem ok , the odd one up bit I will never be perfect xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

MissEJ said:


> Sorry to hear you're having a rough time pink. Not long now I hope:flower:
> 
> I'm watching one born every minute on catch up tonight, not sure if it's a wise idea though...

I normally watch it on my own when OH goes to bed as I end up having a good winge lol. Well last night I watched it an I was good an didn't cry until the end when I seen the lil baby lay with his mum an he was just so cute I started crying an quickly went to the toilet to compose myself haha. Men just don't get it do they x


----------



## Elizabean

Hello everyone!

Pinkbump, I really don't think this is the easy way out! Being signed off work will hopefully relieve some of the stress.

I went to the OB yesterday and my HBA1c is 5.8. My best ever! BUUUUUUUUT, baby is now measuring 1-2 weeks ahead in most areas. This is so HARD! The dosctor was really happy with my results, and said it could just be a big baby, or just had a growth spurt, its not necessarily "diabetes big". He did say he will keep a close eye on growth and may need to deliver by c-section if baby gets over 4.2 kg (which I just realised is over 9 pounds! :wacko:) as there is a risk of shoulders getting stuck. I'd prefer to be induced, but of course I will do whats best for baby.

On top of that scare, I found out I am also anaemic and I have already put on the total reccommended weight for a full term pregnancy, 13kg in total (26lb for the americans). We were all really surprised I put that much on- the doctor weighed me twice as he thought the scale was wrong. I have a large-ish tummy, but not 13kg's worth! The doctor even asked me where I was hiding it, and i'ts not extra fluid (he checked). This is so confusing!


----------



## MissEJ

pinkbump2011 said:


> MissEJ said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you're having a rough time pink. Not long now I hope:flower:
> 
> I'm watching one born every minute on catch up tonight, not sure if it's a wise idea though...
> 
> I normally watch it on my own when OH goes to bed as I end up having a good winge lol. Well last night I watched it an I was good an didn't cry until the end when I seen the lil baby lay with his mum an he was just so cute I started crying an quickly went to the toilet to compose myself haha. Men just don't get it do they xClick to expand...

I watched it with OH at work... It's quite emotional! Could never imagine inviting my Dad along, but to be fair, I'm about 14 years older (maybe more?) :haha:

Different strokes for different folks and all that!


----------



## pinkbump2011

Pink hope Friday goes well for you. Sure you will be fine diabetic pregnancies aren't fun!!

Elizabean that is a great hba1c. Baby may of had a growth spurt an next time measure normal. I think a week or so they don't really mind plus they can't get it accurate from a scan just an estimate.

Missej I sat there an was like what the hell why would you send your mum home an leave your dad there! It wasn't right lol. I just can't imagine why anyone would want there dad to see them go through childbirth haha x


----------



## tabbicles

Can I join? I'm type one and 7 weeks 4 days pregnant with number 2 :) x


----------



## pink23

Hi ladies, 
Scan we to well and I'm expecting a boy  . Measurements are all good and I'm nay measuring n the 9th line. I know this can all change but all is good at the moment was pleased with myself that baby wasn't big and fluid was fine.
Work for me the weekend , hope everyone's ok x


----------



## pinkbump2011

tabbicles said:


> Can I join? I'm type one and 7 weeks 4 days pregnant with number 2 :) x

Congratulations and welcome over. Hope all is going well for you! 



pink23 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Scan we to well and I'm expecting a boy  . Measurements are all good and I'm nay measuring n the 9th line. I know this can all change but all is good at the moment was pleased with myself that baby wasn't big and fluid was fine.
> Work for me the weekend , hope everyone's ok x

That's good news pink!! How far along are you?


----------



## pink23

I'm 21 weeks now xx


----------



## MissEJ

pink23 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Scan we to well and I'm expecting a boy  . Measurements are all good and I'm nay measuring n the 9th line. I know this can all change but all is good at the moment was pleased with myself that baby wasn't big and fluid was fine.
> Work for me the weekend , hope everyone's ok x

Congrats pink!! Glad to hear it's all ok! I'm 21 and 1/2 wks, got the cardiac scan on Thursday. I'm hoping I get good fluid results too, and obviously that the baby's heart is ok. :baby:


----------



## pink23

You know we will never get it right, the diabetic dr was pleased with hba1c. But then said be careful because if it drops fast you can put pressure on your eyes. Xx


----------



## MissEJ

True, my diabetic doc for pregnancy (never met her before this) is very patronising. I don't really like her, but put up with her. The obstetrician that sits with her is nice, which is perhaps what makes the appointments ok. 
It's a shame, I like the nurses and other docs fine, it might just be a personality clash or hormones.

First time I met her (I hadn't spoken yet) she said that most type 1 diabetics think they know better than the doctors... Given I'd only met her 2 mins before this was not a good ice breaker... I think it tainted her from the start. 

On another note... I came home from work this evening and noticed my left ankle and knee are a bit fat, should I call anyone or is this normal? I thought I'd be too early for this stuff?


----------



## Elizabean

Pink23, my doctor said that about the eyes this week too. Its all a bit hard, be better but not too much better or too quickly or it will get worse! Congrats on your little man, glad all is well.

Miss EJ, I get fat feet and ankles sometimes, I think it started around 20 weeks for me. Do you sit down a lot? I do at work and I find having my feet on a foot rest reduces the puff as there is less pressure on your legs. 

Hi tabbicles, congrats! How are you feeling?


----------



## pink23

How can they say diabetics know more than diabetics. Surely we do and we know the ins and outs especially having to live with it. It makes me mad so much at times :-(.

A relaxed morning here then it's work just after 1 xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

The people who tell you how to manage your diabetes don't even have the condition. After months of them telling me to up my insulin I started to reduce it and I'm having more hypos in the morning now than highs. Clearly I was right an they was wrong just annoying how you have a couple of high readings an they want you to up it straight away! X


----------



## MissEJ

Elizabean, I sit at work a lot, I have a bad habit of sitting on one foot too, which could make it worse! I'll mention it at my next appointment, but I was fine today. 

Pink, I know, we live and breathe it everyday. We may not know someone else's diabetes, but we know our own inside and out, so it just annoyed me... Hope you enjoyed your morning off!

Welcome tabbicles, congrats on the pregnancy! :flower:


----------



## pink23

Hi ladies just wondered if anyone else's baby dropped in size . I'm scared as baby has gone from average to 9th line. I didn't think of it at the time but now I'm page inking x


----------



## teenpregnant

Hi everyone hope you are all well. 
Just wondered for anyone further along or who has done this before if they have had a huge drop in insulin at the start of third tri? I've gone back to almost what I was before getting pregnant. I've got a scan tomorrow but just wondered if anyone else had this. I had at at 35+4 last time and had him at 36 but I guessed that was him ready to come but I'm only 28 weeks tomorrow?! X


----------



## pinkbump2011

I've had a drop past week or so lots of hypos strange isn't it x


----------



## teenpregnant

Had my scan today at 28 weeks, she is growing perfectly and her estimated weight is 2lbs5ozs which is on the lower side of normal but they said that's perfectly fine! So I'm feeling a lot more relaxed! Hope everyone else is well! X


----------



## Elizabean

teenpregnant said:


> Had my scan today at 28 weeks, she is growing perfectly and her estimated weight is 2lbs5ozs which is on the lower side of normal but they said that's perfectly fine! So I'm feeling a lot more relaxed! Hope everyone else is well! X

awesome news!


----------



## pink23

Hi ladies, in need of a bit of help/advice. So I'm just past 21 weeks and my after meal sugars aren't coming down and are about 12. The only thing is I have the insulin going in but with it still being active I end up going hypo later. Any suggestions ? Xx


----------



## MissEJ

Hi pink, have you tried taking your insulin a bit earlier? Like 30 mins before meal?


----------



## pink23

I think I'm going to have to give it a go earlier. I hate it when everything's been ok then something alters it :-( x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hope u are all well! :)

Were trying to figure out mirgans formula since shes soooo colicky :( its been rough...hard to beleive shes a month old already!


----------



## pinkbump2011

It's hard with her having the reflux aswell I bet. Can you get reflux milk where you are? I ended up swapping bottles and got reflux milk with Scarlett. 

Been to see the diabetes nurse today an she has give me my doses to try after baby comes eek. Also have put on 32lbs :( gutted hoping not to put much more on now x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I wouldnt worry about ur weight gain..iput on 70 lbs and lost every single pound within 3 weeks! 

I have her on prevacid medication and its working wonderfuly.... Her gas is the issue now..started a new formula today so fingers crossed.


----------



## Elizabean

pink23 said:


> I think I'm going to have to give it a go earlier. I hate it when everything's been ok then something alters it :-( x

Yeah its so annoying.

For a while I was having my insulin split in 2 to help with this, half about an hour before dinner and half when I ate. It's resolved for the time though. It is very annoying when you think you are on track and then it just changes in a day!


----------



## pinkbump2011

Got that wrong it's 36lb lol. Wow you did well losing it so quick. I doubt mine will come off so easy. After Scarlett I was a stone heavier when I left the hospital an that took a while to come off :(


----------



## Elizabean

I found out last week I have put on 13kg which is 28 pounds, and I'm only 28 weeks. I hope it goes away as quick as Nikki's did!
The odd thing is that I am still wearing some of my regular old clothes. Everyone keeps asking where I'm hiding it! I honestly have no idea...

Nikki I hope the new formula works for Morgan. There is nothing worse than a sad and uncomfortable baby with colic or reflux.


----------



## pinkbump2011

Do you think there is 36lbs worth in here haha x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## teenpregnant

pinkbump2011 said:


> Do you think there is 36lbs worth in here haha x

You are all bump! Look lovely too, don't pay attention to the weight gain as you have high fluid which will contribute to the weight gain massively! :flower:


----------



## MissEJ

Pinkbump, you look great, and so neat! I seem to have gotten bigger everywhere! 

I had my cardiac scan today... All seems well, they didn't comment on fluid and I was so engrossed in our little girl doing her disco moves that I forgot to ask. Her heart appears fine. The checked my arteries that supply the placenta, it seem 
It seems my right one is giving more supply than the left, but apparently this is normal due to the fact my placenta is slightly to the right? 

Another hurdle passed :happydance:

Anyone in the UK, how often do I get scanned from now? I'm 22 wks.


----------



## pinkbump2011

Thank u ladies I feel a lot bigger than that picture looks!! 

Missej I think it's normally 28,32 and 36 weeks for growth scans unless they want to check you more regularly. Mine where booked at 26,30, and 34 but since 30 weeks i have had an extra 2 an I have my 34 week one next week.

Also the care in each area varies. After your scan do you go to a clinic? X


----------



## teenpregnant

MissEJ said:


> Pinkbump, you look great, and so neat! I seem to have gotten bigger everywhere!
> 
> I had my cardiac scan today... All seems well, they didn't comment on fluid and I was so engrossed in our little girl doing her disco moves that I forgot to ask. Her heart appears fine. The checked my arteries that supply the placenta, it seem
> It seems my right one is giving more supply than the left, but apparently this is normal due to the fact my placenta is slightly to the right?
> 
> Another hurdle passed :happydance:
> 
> Anyone in the UK, how often do I get scanned from now? I'm 22 wks.

Same as pinkbump said except I had a Doppler scan at 24 weeks to check risk of pre-e then I had one at 28 then I have two more booked for 32&36.

Glad the scan went well though!!


----------



## MissEJ

pinkbump2011 said:


> Thank u ladies I feel a lot bigger than that picture looks!!
> 
> Missej I think it's normally 28,32 and 36 weeks for growth scans unless they want to check you more regularly. Mine where booked at 26,30, and 34 but since 30 weeks i have had an extra 2 an I have my 34 week one next week.
> 
> Also the care in each area varies. After your scan do you go to a clinic? X

Hi pink, I have the clinic every fortnight on a Monday. So, my follow up is this Monday. I'll check with them then what is happening with scan frequency.


----------



## pink23

My appointments at the mo are every 4 weeks, scans are followed by consultant and diabetic team. I have scan booked at 24 weeks then 28 weeks. I would imagine soon it will be fortnightly . 
Is anyone showing protein in urine? I keep having traces but nothing major. Hoping it stays low. 
I have upped my pre wake up insulin and upped my boluses and sugars seem to be coming down but it's hard work xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

pink23 said:


> My appointments at the mo are every 4 weeks, scans are followed by consultant and diabetic team. I have scan booked at 24 weeks then 28 weeks. I would imagine soon it will be fortnightly .
> Is anyone showing protein in urine? I keep having traces but nothing major. Hoping it stays low.
> I have upped my pre wake up insulin and upped my boluses and sugars seem to be coming down but it's hard work xx

That's how mine were but I would see diabetic nurse inbetween. Now
I'm on 2 weekly appts.
Yes I keep showing protein I've had a fair few lots of antibiotics and sometimes there isn't anything there just raised white cells?? I had same with daughter though an had about 5 lots of antibiotics. 
Are you worried about infection or have you have pre e before? X


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi ladies thought I would see how your all getting on. I'm having a shitty day think hormones playing havoc as crying here there an everywhere :/ also I don't think the pain is helping :( today is one of them days where I've had enough!! My ribs are hurting me so much now my uterus is so high up now an still having lots of braxton hicks which I thinks putting pressure on them :(

Apart from that having hypos during the night and I've dropped it by 7 units so far. Also growth scan again on tues let's see how much this lil man has grown x


----------



## pink23

Pinkbump- I don't think it's infection as I've been ok, I did have suspected start pre e with son and just protein with esmae . I'm hoping bp will stay down so I will just get c section date for due date reasons not health wise  

I think I have tackled the after meal highs needed to higher pre get up insulin . Just trying to keep he hypos away now xx


----------



## teenpregnant

Hello ladies, I'm not sure if my waters are leaking!! Walked downstairs this morning and there was a little gush but enough to have soaks my pants and leggings and have had a pad on since and soaked through one and on a second! It doesn't smell like urine and seems too watery to be discharge! Sorry tmi! I've call the mau and they said wait a few hours and call back of it's still happening... Seems a bit strange to me considering I'm only 29 weeks! Fingers crossed that it's not my waters! I'll keep you updated! X


----------



## pinkbump2011

teenpregnant said:


> Hello ladies, I'm not sure if my waters are leaking!! Walked downstairs this morning and there was a little gush but enough to have soaks my pants and leggings and have had a pad on since and soaked through one and on a second! It doesn't smell like urine and seems too watery to be discharge! Sorry tmi! I've call the mau and they said wait a few hours and call back of it's still happening... Seems a bit strange to me considering I'm only 29 weeks! Fingers crossed that it's not my waters! I'll keep you updated! X

At least you have contacted them straight away. It does sound like they may have gone hope they haven't though!! Keep us updated if they have gone then they will probably keep you in an give you steroids so take a bag just incase x


----------



## teenpregnant

Hi! It wasn't my waters thank goodness!!! So happy as we are moving next week and want her to stay in for as long as possible! The doctor was HORRID told me my blood sugars were horrendous and that was the problem with me!! She looked at only the last 2 days and I have been high because they changed my canulars which has been terrible... She really put me down and said I didn't understand how important it was and that the pregnancy and baby would suffer. I walked out crying my eyes out!! I really hate some doctors :-( thank goodness it wasn't my waters I was so please but she made me feel awful when I've been trying my absolute best! X


----------



## pinkbump2011

Oh thank god it wasn't :) oh the dr sounds awful they need to realise how hard it is to control it's ok telling you an making you feel bad but if they had diabetes they would be in the same position x


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi ladies been for another scan today an they think baby is about 6lb4oz I'm sick of it now the obstetrician says it's all down to my diabetes not being controlled. My diabetes is far from bad an if anything I only have rebound highs from all these stupid hypos I'm having in order to get a hba1c there friggen happy with!! I'm upset by it all today my fluid has gone back up to 36 an they won't bring baby any earlier than 17th April unless I go into labour or my waters break. Also so swollen I no longer have ankles, I've started being sick again an I've had a headache since Sunday :( honestly can't wait for this to be over x


----------



## teenpregnant

pinkbump2011 said:


> Hi ladies been for another scan today an they think baby is about 6lb4oz I'm sick of it now the obstetrician says it's all down to my diabetes not being controlled. My diabetes is far from bad an if anything I only have rebound highs from all these stupid hypos I'm having in order to get a hba1c there friggen happy with!! I'm upset by it all today my fluid has gone back up to 36 an they won't bring baby any earlier than 17th April unless I go into labour or my waters break. Also so swollen I no longer have ankles, I've started being sick again an I've had a headache since Sunday :( honestly can't wait for this to be over x

So sorry you are going through this I felt exact the same last time!! I think you will probably go earlier than the 17th anyway with rate baby is growing and extra fluid! The weight isn't too bad my sons was 9lbs7ozs at 36 so a LOT worse! Please don't feel guilty it's not your fault at all you can only do your best. X


----------



## pinkbump2011

I think it's the fluid that's the main problem a trainee consultant tried to do my fundal height today an got 49 lol I think it was abt 40 odd though but all my notes didn't print off so not sure what it was. What did your lo weigh in the end hun? X


----------



## teenpregnant

pinkbump2011 said:


> I think it's the fluid that's the main problem a trainee consultant tried to do my fundal height today an got 49 lol I think it was abt 40 odd though but all my notes didn't print off so not sure what it was. What did your lo weigh in the end hun? X

He was born at 36+1 at 9lbs7oz I had a scan the day before and he was estimated 9lbs6ozs almost spot on! So you are doing a lot better and he is perfectly healthy!! X


----------



## pinkbump2011

Oh I didn't realise you meant that's what he weighed when born I thought you meant your scan. Did you have polyhydramnios aswell with that pregnancy? Did you go into labour at 36 weeks or was he an emcs as was having problems? Sorry for all questions. Last time I didn't go into labour just straight down for emcs an now I'm just scared as it is planned this time an I'm thinking about it more :/ x


----------



## Elizabean

Teen, what a horrible experience for you. I hate all of the judgement from medical profession- sometimes I just want to snap and tell them to try and do better.

Pinkbump, I'm sorry to hear you are so uncomfortable. I hope he comes sooner rather than later.

I had a growth scan yesterday, bub is in the 75th percentile for most things, apart from thigh bone which is 70th. I'm 29 weeks today but its looking more like 30 weeks + 3 days and the baby is looking very plump in the 3d scans. Fluid is normal so far. Dr isn't convinced its all diabetes related, He didn't seem too concerned and didn't offer any advice on what to do next. It's just a waiting game i guess.


----------



## teenpregnant

Elizabean said:


> Teen, what a horrible experience for you. I hate all of the judgement from medical profession- sometimes I just want to snap and tell them to try and do better.
> 
> Pinkbump, I'm sorry to hear you are so uncomfortable. I hope he comes sooner rather than later.
> 
> I had a growth scan yesterday, bub is in the 75th percentile for most things, apart from thigh bone which is 70th. I'm 29 weeks today but its looking more like 30 weeks + 3 days and the baby is looking very plump in the 3d scans. Fluid is normal so far. Dr isn't convinced its all diabetes related, He didn't seem too concerned and didn't offer any advice on what to do next. It's just a waiting game i guess.

It's good your doctor didn't put it on the diabetes they sound understanding! Yes I'm hating the waiting game I already am nervous about the next scan!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My sugars were in the range they wanted too and i still ended up w a 10lb baby! At 36+6! Wtf?


----------



## pinkbump2011

How is the baby doing Nikki? Has her reflux an colic settled at all x


----------



## MissEJ

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is well?

Random question of the day... I have just discovered that my dad has shingles... I've not seen him in a couple of weeks so I think I'm ok regarding contamination, but how long do I leave it til I see him again?


----------



## teenpregnant

pinkbump2011 said:


> Oh I didn't realise you meant that's what he weighed when born I thought you meant your scan. Did you have polyhydramnios aswell with that pregnancy? Did you go into labour at 36 weeks or was he an emcs as was having problems? Sorry for all questions. Last time I didn't go into labour just straight down for emcs an now I'm just scared as it is planned this time an I'm thinking about it more :/ x

I went into labour but I was already in hospital due to not feeling fetal movements. I wasn't far into labour at all contractions every two minutes that I wasn't even feeling then his heart rate dropped and my waters broke on the table before they started. Sorry only just seen this wasn't ignoring you x


----------



## pinkbump2011

Aww no problem thanks for replying. I'm not expecting to go into labour unless my waters break first as baby has so much fluid the midwife said he won't engage so feel better about that just nervous incase waters go. I'm measuring 40 weeks so god help me if I keep getting bigger. There is only about a cm between my belly an my steering wheel when I drive.

As for the shingles I would check with your midwife on that one hun x


----------



## teenpregnant

I went to the diabetic clinic today my hba1c is 6.2 which is the lowest I've ever been!! So I'm feeling proud. My belly is measuring 30 weeks which is bang on (not sure what that midwife was on about when she said I was measuring 30 weeks at 25!!!) hope everyone else is getting on well. X


----------



## MissEJ

Well done on the low HBA1c teen pregnant! It's hard work.


----------



## teenpregnant

MissEJ said:


> Well done on the low HBA1c teen pregnant! It's hard work.

Thank you  can't believe you are 24 weeks already!! Going so quickly x


----------



## MissEJ

I know! How time flies! We painted the nursery at the weekend, I'm finally coming to terms with the fact that even though I'm diabetic, I can be a mummy too. Sounds silly I know... I was too scared to do anything before in case I jinxed things. 
I have my first growth scan in 2 weeks, I'm hoping I'm not too big already, but I can only do my best. Stop. Correct. Carry on :thumbup:


----------



## MissEJ

Had a bit of worry yesterday, I had a pain across the front of my tummy, that got worse when I sat down. So I went to triage after calling the midwife. 
They checked my pee, bp and had a listen, they also checked my cervix was still closed, which, thankfully, it was. They have just said to go back if it's gets worse. I'm glad I went though, it stopped me from worrying.


----------



## teenpregnant

Wow how scary for you at least it wasnt contractions! Hope you are feeling better now. I have my scan a week today im a little nervous but ive done my best so thats my part done! We moved house last week hensewhy i havent been on here we are all settled now though im still exhausted from it!! Hope everyone else is well. 

Pinkbump 2011, hope you are well x


----------



## pink23

I've got scan to on Friday and a little nervous as my sugars haven't been the best. I've upped my basal rates in hope they come down. It's the usual after meal and it's annoys me. Hope everyone's ok xxx


----------



## MissEJ

teenpregnant said:


> Wow how scary for you at least it wasnt contractions! Hope you are feeling better now. I have my scan a week today im a little nervous but ive done my best so thats my part done! We moved house last week hensewhy i havent been on here we are all settled now though im still exhausted from it!! Hope everyone else is well.
> 
> Pinkbump 2011, hope you are well x




pink23 said:


> I've got scan to on Friday and a little nervous as my sugars haven't been the best. I've upped my basal rates in hope they come down. It's the usual after meal and it's annoys me. Hope everyone's ok xxx

Hi teen pregnant, good luck with the scan next week, I've got my first growth scan booked for next Tuesday. I'm hoping all goes well too. 

Pink, what scan are you having on Friday? I know what you mean about blood sugars, mine would be perfect if I didn't have to eat, it's always after food that the highs can occur.


----------



## pink23

Its a growth scan. Will be nearly 25 weeks . I was supposed to have it at 29 but when I said eye appointment was every 4 he changed it to 4 weeks before . Xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hope you ladies are all ok! Missej glad all was ok sounds scary.
Teenpregnant I don't envy you having to move whilst pregnant!! At least your done now. Hope all your scans go well!!
I'm at clinic tomorrow an scheduled for c section next Thursday but the tiredness and nausea has kicked in again :( can't motivate myself either have so much to do still x


----------



## MissEJ

pinkbump2011 said:


> Hope you ladies are all ok! Missej glad all was ok sounds scary.
> Teenpregnant I don't envy you having to move whilst pregnant!! At least your done now. Hope all your scans go well!!
> I'm at clinic tomorrow an scheduled for c section next Thursday but the tiredness and nausea has kicked in again :( can't motivate myself either have so much to do still x

Pinkbump, just over a week and your baby is here? That's lovely news! Sorry, you're feeling a bit rough. I hope you find some time to relax before baby arrives.


----------



## pinkbump2011

Well things have changed an baby is coming today or tomorrow. Been admitted for steroids an based on babies ctg he will be here today or tomorrow. So scared right now I think it's nerves :/


----------



## pink23

Thinking of you pinkbump xxxx


----------



## MissEJ

My thoughts are with you pinkbump. Hope everything goes well! :flower:


----------



## Elizabean

Good luck pinkbump, I hope it all goes smoothly for you. Looking forward to hearing the good news soon x


----------



## teenpregnant

Thinking of you pinkbump, hope all is well!! Cant wait to hear an update x


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi ladies baby jenson was born on 08/04 an weighed 7lb5oz he was taken straight to scbu and was moved to a children's hospital yesterday as he has a few other problems :( other than this he is absolutely perfect x


----------



## teenpregnant

pinkbump2011 said:


> Hi ladies baby jenson was born on 08/04 an weighed 7lb5oz he was taken straight to scbu and was moved to a children's hospital yesterday as he has a few other problems :( other than this he is absolutely perfect x

Huge congratulations pinkbump!! So he was far from huge like they said he was going to be!! Sorry to hear he is poorly i hope he is with you asap and starts getting better soon!! 
Hope your c section went ok and you are recovering ok! Thinking of you both xx


----------



## MissEJ

Hey pinkbump! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## pink23

Congrats pinkbump xx

I had 25 week growth scan and baby is doing well, dr annoyed me by writing on scan poor control as a comment. I know my sugars aren't perfect but they are far from the worst, I struggle with the morning sugar then spend half the day being low so we never win.
I'm happy with my progress and that's the main thing xx


----------



## MissEJ

Hi ladies

I had bloods taken yesterday and have been called back today to ask me to go give more blood as they're worried that my urea levels are high.

Everything else, blood sugar, blood pressure protein etc was perfect. 

I know the urea levels signal a leaky kidney, how can I help to reduce this and what does a high urea level mean for my pregnancy? I'm worried.


----------



## teenpregnant

Hi pink23 glad to hear your scan went well. Try not to let the doctor get to you, we just can't win with some people!! 
Miss ej, I have no expirience sorry but I hope all is well and your next bloods appear better. Good that everything else was ok though. 

I feel very nervous about the 32 week growth scan tomorrow, I'm hoping she hasn't gotten really big as we are decided delivery method tomorrow and I really really want a vbac!! X


----------



## MissEJ

Thanks Teenpregnant, from what I've been told, there's nothing they can do, the just have to monitor it. I was just worried in case baby was affected.

Good luck with the growth scan tomorrow! I'm hoping you get the news you want! It's great getting all the extra appointments, but sometimes i think they.also cause us more worry... I have my 1st growth scan on Tuesday, I'm not sure what to expect?


----------



## teenpregnant

MissEJ said:


> Thanks Teenpregnant, from what I've been told, there's nothing they can do, the just have to monitor it. I was just worried in case baby was affected.
> 
> Good luck with the growth scan tomorrow! I'm hoping you get the news you want! It's great getting all the extra appointments, but sometimes i think they.also cause us more worry... I have my 1st growth scan on Tuesday, I'm not sure what to expect?

Thank you i will update on here tomorrow. At my hospital they just measure head, stomach and femur and get an estimate weight from that then they plot on a graph to show what percentile baby is growing on. They arent always 100% accurate even more so the further along you get. Hope that helps x


----------



## Elizabean

Congrats PinkBump- I hope he makes a quick recovery and is home soon.
Love the name too! And how are you feeling?

Miss EJ and Teenpregnant, I hope your growth scans go well. I have my second one booked in for this Thursday at 32 weeks. Results from the first one at 28 weeks came back to my doctor who confirmed 100% last week it is just a regular old big baby! Not diabetic macrosomia. I just hope it stays that way!

Also had another HBA1c last week, I'm hoping for another good result... How is everyone else going?


----------



## teenpregnant

Well my growth scan went well growing completely on the 50th percentile or a little less and is estimated to weigh 4lbs1oz which im more than happy with as my son weight 6lbs5oz at this point!! X


----------



## MissEJ

teenpregnant said:


> Well my growth scan went well growing completely on the 50th percentile or a little less and is estimated to weigh 4lbs1oz which im more than happy with as my son weight 6lbs5oz at this point!! X

Oh Teenpregnant, I have percentile envy! I hope my little one is growing just as well. It must be such a relief.

They measured my tummy today and said that is normal, my urea levels are still to high. If they go much higher they will admit me, which I do not want. I have zero protein in my urine though and low blood pressure. It's frustrating that there's nothing I can do about the urea.

Here's hoping the growth scan goes ok tomorrow. :wacko:


----------



## teenpregnant

MissEJ said:


> teenpregnant said:
> 
> 
> Well my growth scan went well growing completely on the 50th percentile or a little less and is estimated to weigh 4lbs1oz which im more than happy with as my son weight 6lbs5oz at this point!! X
> 
> Oh Teenpregnant, I have percentile envy! I hope my little one is growing just as well. It must be such a relief.
> 
> They measured my tummy today and said that is normal, my urea levels are still to high. If they go much higher they will admit me, which I do not want. I have zero protein in my urine though and low blood pressure. It's frustrating that there's nothing I can do about the urea.
> 
> Here's hoping the growth scan goes ok tomorrow. :wacko:Click to expand...

Thank you, yes im so please its such a weight of my chest i havent slept for 4 nights worrying about the scan which is silly as there wasnt anything i could do to change it! Safe to say i had a loooong nap when i got home!! 
Oh no i really hope the levels do not get any worse then! Good that everything else is going ok! Good luck with your scan tomorrow if you are measuring ok i cant see that the baby would be huge!! Let us know how you get on! X


----------



## Elizabean

teenpregnant said:


> Well my growth scan went well growing completely on the 50th percentile or a little less and is estimated to weigh 4lbs1oz which im more than happy with as my son weight 6lbs5oz at this point!! X

Great news- congrats! I can imagine the relief!



MissEJ said:


> Oh Teenpregnant, I have percentile envy! I hope my little one is growing just as well. It must be such a relief.
> 
> They measured my tummy today and said that is normal, my urea levels are still to high. If they go much higher they will admit me, which I do not want. I have zero protein in my urine though and low blood pressure. It's frustrating that there's nothing I can do about the urea.
> 
> Here's hoping the growth scan goes ok tomorrow. :wacko:

Fingers crossed for you, I hope it all goes well.
Did they say the urea is diabetes related or just a thing that can happen to anyone?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hiiiiiiiii ladies!im so sorry been absent, still so hectic w morgan being so colicky! In fact, its been hell, but were getting through! Can u beleive on saturday she was 2 months old?! Hard to beleive!
Anyone have their baby? Hope ur all hanging in there. :) 

Morgan is starting to regulate her weight and she is getting so super long which is part of the reason she weighed so much at birth ( not necessarily my diabetes causing it). She was 22 inches at 36 weeks! Thats long! 

Ill check in more often since things are slowly improving :)


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi ladies hope your all doing ok. Jenson is a week old today an he is still on hospital. He had some tests yesterday an hoping for some answers today but they think he has the opposite to diabetes in which he is producing to much insulin an that's why he can't keep his blood sugars up on his own. Will find out for definite if this is the problem but they think it will only be a short term thing an he will need medication.

He also had to have surgery on Friday to fit a central line I have to say it was the longest 2 hrs of my life!!

Taking each day as it comes as we seem to be getting somewhere then they do a test an they find something else. When his blood sugars drop his steroid levels should rise but they don't :( he is now taking steroids 4 times a day so that he has a normal amount in his body. He is perfect though.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## teenpregnant

pinkbump2011 said:


> Hi ladies hope your all doing ok. Jenson is a week old today an he is still on hospital. He had some tests yesterday an hoping for some answers today but they think he has the opposite to diabetes in which he is producing to much insulin an that's why he can't keep his blood sugars up on his own. Will find out for definite if this is the problem but they think it will only be a short term thing an he will need medication.
> 
> He also had to have surgery on Friday to fit a central line I have to say it was the longest 2 hrs of my life!!
> 
> Taking each day as it comes as we seem to be getting somewhere then they do a test an they find something else. When his blood sugars drop his steroid levels should rise but they don't :( he is now taking steroids 4 times a day so that he has a normal amount in his body. He is perfect though.

Awh pinkpump he is so cute!! So sorry you are having a hard time and he isnt doing so well. I hope you get more answers soon, must be so difficult for you :( i really hope he is able to be home with you soon. Sending big hugs x


----------



## MissEJ

Aw pinkbump, he looks so cute! I hope he's managing on his own soon. :baby:

Hi Nikki! Good to hear from you! Morgan does seem to be stretching quite a bit, I hope she is strong and healthy now? 

I had the growth scan today... She is measuring 50th percentile :happydance: and I have no extra fluid! Yay!!

The urea levels are diabetes related, which is no surprise, each time there's a problem it's because of the diabetes. It rises as your kidneys get more leaky? I think because they're processing more fluid.


----------



## teenpregnant

Well done missej you must be so pleased with the scan such a relief! How often do you get growth scans? I didnt get my first until 28 then 32 now just have 1 more at 36 :) x


----------



## MissEJ

teenpregnant said:


> Well done missej you must be so pleased with the scan such a relief! How often do you get growth scans? I didnt get my first until 28 then 32 now just have 1 more at 36 :) x

I think it's fortnightly from now. But my ante natal appointments are weekly at the mo to keep an eye on my urea levels.


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi ladies just a lil update the baby has a rare condition which is the opposite to diabetes :( he creates to much insulin an will need medication to block insulin production. They don't know if it will be short term or permanent. They are trying to get him established on medication an get him off the drips an feeding properly as he only has
1oz feeds ATM. Also having a few problems with his blood platelet levels but will be seeing a haematology specialist over this
X


----------



## teenpregnant

pinkbump2011 said:


> Hi ladies just a lil update the baby has a rare condition which is the opposite to diabetes :( he creates to much insulin an will need medication to block insulin production. They don't know if it will be short term or permanent. They are trying to get him established on medication an get him off the drips an feeding properly as he only has
> 1oz feeds ATM. Also having a few problems with his blood platelet levels but will be seeing a haematology specialist over this
> X

So sorry pinkbump, I really hope it isn't permanent for him :-( hopefully they can get him on the right medication soon and feeding better x


----------



## MissEJ

pinkbump2011 said:


> Hi ladies just a lil update the baby has a rare condition which is the opposite to diabetes :( he creates to much insulin an will need medication to block insulin production. They don't know if it will be short term or permanent. They are trying to get him established on medication an get him off the drips an feeding properly as he only has
> 1oz feeds ATM. Also having a few problems with his blood platelet levels but will be seeing a haematology specialist over this
> X

Hi pinkbump, my thoughts are with you. Keep us updated, I hope he gets better. X


----------



## teenpregnant

Hi everyone, hope everyone is well.
I'm having another scan next week due to reduced movements, went in yesterday after 2 days of little movements she passed the non stress test at 57 minutes (they stop at 60) and the doppler results were high so I can't help but worry but at least getting a scan! Just means ANOTHER trip up the hospital! X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

pinkbump2011 said:


> Hi ladies just a lil update the baby has a rare condition which is the opposite to diabetes :( he creates to much insulin an will need medication to block insulin production. They don't know if it will be short term or permanent. They are trying to get him established on medication an get him off the drips an feeding properly as he only has
> 1oz feeds ATM. Also having a few problems with his blood platelet levels but will be seeing a haematology specialist over this
> X

Oh hunnie im so sorry to be reading this! :nope:
Morgan was having the same problems after birth! She had a central line put in her belly button for quite a few days in the nicu and she refused to eat anything so also had a feeding tube.... The reason they produce so mych insulin is because they produced it in the womb to counteract our higher sugars...hopefully ur little one will regulate soon! ( they usually do!) just give it some time...prayers are coming your way.. 
Your little one is so precious :) congrats!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes ladies, morgan is doing so much better! Just keeps growing longer and longer andlonger...i swear shes goingtobe a giant! But shes thinning out! Lol i will post a pic, its hard to do from my ipad!


----------



## pinkbump2011

He had the lines in his belly button but had to have surgery to put in a central line through his jugular vein an out of his chest. He has been diagnosed with Congenital hyperinsulinism an will need medication for the foreseeable future as we don't know whether it is transient or permanent. He is off all the drips now and isn't getting help for his sugars but he is on medication which reduces the amount of insulin his pancreas secretes. Hopefully he will be home next week after we have been shown everything we need as we need to learn how to do his blood sugars, if he goes hypo etc. he also has reflux so I'm a nervous wreck abt taking him home as the milk helps keep his blood sugars up an if he keeps throwing it up he isn't getting much milk but they put him on gaviscon today! He has also dropped to 6lb8oz he is still tiny but getting longer!! Hope all u ladies are doing ok x


----------



## MissEJ

teenpregnant said:


> Hi everyone, hope everyone is well.
> I'm having another scan next week due to reduced movements, went in yesterday after 2 days of little movements she passed the non stress test at 57 minutes (they stop at 60) and the doppler results were high so I can't help but worry but at least getting a scan! Just means ANOTHER trip up the hospital! X

Hey Teen pregnant, seems you're having a worrying time. Good to hear that you'll get to see bub again on a scan though! Let us know how the scan goes. X


----------



## teenpregnant

I'm not normally one to moan but I'm so fed up now, my bloods will not come down even with doing 100 units basal rate a day! I'm getting uncomfortable I cannot sleep I'm prettified of what these high blood sugars are doing I just want her here so i can look after her properly and protect her from my own body!! Sorry for moaning just thought you ladies could understand a bit more from a diabetic pregnancy view. I have only 5 weeks max left and I'm only 3 weeks off of when I had my son but that feels like years when I'm so fed up I would love pregnancy minus the diabetes! :-( x


----------



## MissEJ

teenpregnant said:


> I'm not normally one to moan but I'm so fed up now, my bloods will not come down even with doing 100 units basal rate a day! I'm getting uncomfortable I cannot sleep I'm prettified of what these high blood sugars are doing I just want her here so i can look after her properly and protect her from my own body!! Sorry for moaning just thought you ladies could understand a bit more from a diabetic pregnancy view. I have only 5 weeks max left and I'm only 3 weeks off of when I had my son but that feels like years when I'm so fed up I would love pregnancy minus the diabetes! :-( x

It's frustrating, I'm not quite at your stage but every blip makes me feel so guilty, and there are so many things out with our control. You are doing your best, and you can see the finish line. 
Is there something nice you could do for yourself today/this week? A lunch with a friend or having your hair done? It sounds minor in the grand scheme of things, but it might help perk you up for a bit? X


----------



## teenpregnant

MissEJ said:


> teenpregnant said:
> 
> 
> I'm not normally one to moan but I'm so fed up now, my bloods will not come down even with doing 100 units basal rate a day! I'm getting uncomfortable I cannot sleep I'm prettified of what these high blood sugars are doing I just want her here so i can look after her properly and protect her from my own body!! Sorry for moaning just thought you ladies could understand a bit more from a diabetic pregnancy view. I have only 5 weeks max left and I'm only 3 weeks off of when I had my son but that feels like years when I'm so fed up I would love pregnancy minus the diabetes! :-( x
> 
> It's frustrating, I'm not quite at your stage but every blip makes me feel so guilty, and there are so many things out with our control. You are doing your best, and you can see the finish line.
> Is there something nice you could do for yourself today/this week? A lunch with a friend or having your hair done? It sounds minor in the grand scheme of things, but it might help perk you up for a bit? XClick to expand...

It's OHs birthday this week so we are going to go shopping and pick up the rest of the baby's things and my son some summer clothes and have lunch out as he has a few days off of work so that's something! X


----------



## MissEJ

teenpregnant said:


> MissEJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teenpregnant said:
> 
> 
> I'm not normally one to moan but I'm so fed up now, my bloods will not come down even with doing 100 units basal rate a day! I'm getting uncomfortable I cannot sleep I'm prettified of what these high blood sugars are doing I just want her here so i can look after her properly and protect her from my own body!! Sorry for moaning just thought you ladies could understand a bit more from a diabetic pregnancy view. I have only 5 weeks max left and I'm only 3 weeks off of when I had my son but that feels like years when I'm so fed up I would love pregnancy minus the diabetes! :-( x
> 
> It's frustrating, I'm not quite at your stage but every blip makes me feel so guilty, and there are so many things out with our control. You are doing your best, and you can see the finish line.
> Is there something nice you could do for yourself today/this week? A lunch with a friend or having your hair done? It sounds minor in the grand scheme of things, but it might help perk you up for a bit? XClick to expand...
> 
> It's OHs birthday this week so we are going to go shopping and pick up the rest of the baby's things and my son some summer clothes and have lunch out as he has a few days off of work so that's something! XClick to expand...

Sounds good, a wee bit of retail therapy and some family time. :flower:


----------



## Mysticalrain

Hey guys im type 1 diabetic have been for 3 and a bit years. This is my second pregnancy I already have a 2 year old son. Im just looking for some support really. basically with my 1st I was only diagnosed with type 1 for 2 months. So I was scared to eat anything sugary in my mind we weren't allowed as we would die. I know it seems so far fetched but I did not know much about it at all. Anyway healthy baby boy 7lb 14oz he was. This time iv been bad iv had a few cakes like really sugary cakes iv took insulin to cover it right enough and never had a really high sugar. Iv also ate quite a fair bit of chocolate normally when I go hypo tho sometimes when im just in the mood. I feel so guilty can you guys help me get out of this funk don't want to do any damage to my baby. but its much harder as after I had my baby my consultant said I could take it easy! and so I did way to easy ended it up in a bad way with my diabetes eating millions of sugary treats! I went from hb1c of 5.4 to a whopping 8.4 after having my son a whole year of muching sugary treats sometimes without taking insulin. my kidney started showing protein and everything. I started carb counting which has regulated my blood sugars amazingly! however sometimes I don't get it accurate and will go high or have a hypo! I manged to get my hb1c back down to 6.5 pre pregnancy. So I hope it isn't far off that now iv had a few highs but a lot more hypos. but of course hypos means more sugar intake! going out of my mind here! so glad I found this forum im only 8 weeks 5 days. I think not had a scan yet first scan is on the 7th of May. xxxx<3


----------



## teenpregnant

Mysticalrain said:


> Hey guys im type 1 diabetic have been for 3 and a bit years. This is my second pregnancy I already have a 2 year old son. Im just looking for some support really. basically with my 1st I was only diagnosed with type 1 for 2 months. So I was scared to eat anything sugary in my mind we weren't allowed as we would die. I know it seems so far fetched but I did not know much about it at all. Anyway healthy baby boy 7lb 14oz he was. This time iv been bad iv had a few cakes like really sugary cakes iv took insulin to cover it right enough and never had a really high sugar. Iv also ate quite a fair bit of chocolate normally when I go hypo tho sometimes when im just in the mood. I feel so guilty can you guys help me get out of this funk don't want to do any damage to my baby. but its much harder as after I had my baby my consultant said I could take it easy! and so I did way to easy ended it up in a bad way with my diabetes eating millions of sugary treats! I went from hb1c of 5.4 to a whopping 8.4 after having my son a whole year of muching sugary treats sometimes without taking insulin. my kidney started showing protein and everything. I started carb counting which has regulated my blood sugars amazingly! however sometimes I don't get it accurate and will go high or have a hypo! I manged to get my hb1c back down to 6.5 pre pregnancy. So I hope it isn't far off that now iv had a few highs but a lot more hypos. but of course hypos means more sugar intake! going out of my mind here! so glad I found this forum im only 8 weeks 5 days. I think not had a scan yet first scan is on the 7th of May. xxxx<3

First of congratulations!! Try not yo panic yourself too much or be too hard on yourself though if you look back over this thread we are all guilty of this!! I was exact the same as you after I had my son I relaxed completely and my a1c shot up over 10 though. How are you feeling this pregnancy? Well done for getting your a1c down!! Congratulations again and welcome! X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

pinkbump2011 said:


> He had the lines in his belly button but had to have surgery to put in a central line through his jugular vein an out of his chest. He has been diagnosed with Congenital hyperinsulinism an will need medication for the foreseeable future as we don't know whether it is transient or permanent. He is off all the drips now and isn't getting help for his sugars but he is on medication which reduces the amount of insulin his pancreas secretes. Hopefully he will be home next week after we have been shown everything we need as we need to learn how to do his blood sugars, if he goes hypo etc. he also has reflux so I'm a nervous wreck abt taking him home as the milk helps keep his blood sugars up an if he keeps throwing it up he isn't getting much milk but they put him on gaviscon today! He has also dropped to 6lb8oz he is still tiny but getting longer!! Hope all u ladies are doing ok x


oh the poor thing! :( im sorry hun... yea hyperinsulinism, did they say it would last forever??

reflux SUCKS! morgan has it too! terrible..


----------



## Elizabean

Hi mystical rain, congratulations! As teen pregnant said, stressing will not help, we all know what it feels like though! 

I went to my ob appt yesterday and my normal Dr was away so I saw his colleague who measured my fundal height as 37cm. Had a growth scan last week and baby was on average 2weeks ahead in growth and 90th percentile, up from 75th a month ago. The Dr said he thinks my Dr will induce at 38 weeks instead of 39 which was initially planned. Eep, if that's true bub will be here so soon. I'm hoping for 37weeks as that will be dh's birthday.


----------



## Elizabean

Hi mystical rain, congratulations! As teen pregnant said, stressing will not help, we all know what it feels like though! 

I went to my ob appt yesterday and my normal Dr was away so I saw his colleague who measured my fundal height as 37cm. Had a growth scan last week and baby was on average 2weeks ahead in growth and 90th percentile, up from 75th a month ago. The Dr said he thinks my Dr will induce at 38 weeks instead of 39 which was initially planned. Eep, if that's true bub will be here so soon. I'm hoping for 37weeks as that will be dh's birthday. 
My most recent hba1c was 5.7 so I feel like there is not much more I can do. Very frustrating.


----------



## kellyrae

Hi Ladies, Hope you don't mind me following this group, I have been type 1 since I was 7yrs old about 27 years now I think....I am not currently pregnant as yet but hoping to be in the very close future :flower:
We are ttc as from middle of May, This will be my 3rd baby so have had lots of experience in being diabetic and pregnant by now :haha:

My first pregnancy was good and controlled by injections, had lots of problems with my first after she was born though, low bloods (which I expected) and heart defects (not expected) that weren't picked up until she was born.

My second little girl who is 10 months old was completely different, never had any problems at all with anything!!! I sometimes wonder if its because I am on a pump now and I was better controlled during my pregnancy.

Anyway I haven't managed to see my diabetic team as yet to discuss pregnancy as they have cancelled my last two appointments but I have a recent hba1 of 6.8 so I know that's good to start with...I have been taking my folic acid too so only doing what they would advise :coffee:

Hopefully they will be getting a call within the next couple of months to say I'm pregnant :flower:


----------



## teenpregnant

Elizabean, think we will be so close together! They told me I will be induced or section between 38-39 depending on my 36 week scan so I think our baby's have the chance of being born the same day! I have another scan tomorrow for wellbeing so hoping that goes well but even though it's only been 2 weeks I'm expecting her to have grown out of the 50th percentile now! 

Kellyrae- welcome! You are more than welcome here! Hope you get your bfp very soon! Good luck with trying. X


----------



## pinkbump2011

Nikkilewis14 said:


> pinkbump2011 said:
> 
> 
> He had the lines in his belly button but had to have surgery to put in a central line through his jugular vein an out of his chest. He has been diagnosed with Congenital hyperinsulinism an will need medication for the foreseeable future as we don't know whether it is transient or permanent. He is off all the drips now and isn't getting help for his sugars but he is on medication which reduces the amount of insulin his pancreas secretes. Hopefully he will be home next week after we have been shown everything we need as we need to learn how to do his blood sugars, if he goes hypo etc. he also has reflux so I'm a nervous wreck abt taking him home as the milk helps keep his blood sugars up an if he keeps throwing it up he isn't getting much milk but they put him on gaviscon today! He has also dropped to 6lb8oz he is still tiny but getting longer!! Hope all u ladies are doing ok x
> 
> 
> oh the poor thing! :( im sorry hun... yea hyperinsulinism, did they say it would last forever??
> 
> reflux SUCKS! morgan has it too! terrible..Click to expand...

They was hoping he would be transient an it would pass over time but the baby is doing amazing they actually stopped his medication yesterday an we just have to see how he goes over the next couple of days. 

Everything is going back to normal as he was born with quite a nasty infection an was really poorly so all his blood platelets etc are back to normal an his blood sugars have been between 10 and 13 with a tiny amount of medicine so that's why they stopped he is still running at 8 after fasting for 6 hrs today so really hoping it's has passed. Did Morgan have the same thing? X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes hun.. her blood sugars ran around 50-60 for the first few days and once she started to get more food through feeding tube she perked up and had consistent regular blood sugars (Thankfully!) Glad to hear little one is doing better!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

kellyrae said:


> Hi Ladies, Hope you don't mind me following this group, I have been type 1 since I was 7yrs old about 27 years now I think....I am not currently pregnant as yet but hoping to be in the very close future :flower:
> We are ttc as from middle of May, This will be my 3rd baby so have had lots of experience in being diabetic and pregnant by now :haha:
> 
> My first pregnancy was good and controlled by injections, had lots of problems with my first after she was born though, low bloods (which I expected) and heart defects (not expected) that weren't picked up until she was born.
> 
> My second little girl who is 10 months old was completely different, never had any problems at all with anything!!! I sometimes wonder if its because I am on a pump now and I was better controlled during my pregnancy.
> 
> Anyway I haven't managed to see my diabetic team as yet to discuss pregnancy as they have cancelled my last two appointments but I have a recent hba1 of 6.8 so I know that's good to start with...I have been taking my folic acid too so only doing what they would advise :coffee:
> 
> Hopefully they will be getting a call within the next couple of months to say I'm pregnant :flower:


Hope ya get your BFP soon! :) Its so odd with me in my first pregnancy i did shots and my baby was born perfectly healthy and a regular weight... and my 2nd i was on a pump and she was in nicu with problems the day she was born.. and my a1c was slightly more elevated on the pump although never over 6.8a1c.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Elizabean said:


> Hi mystical rain, congratulations! As teen pregnant said, stressing will not help, we all know what it feels like though!
> 
> I went to my ob appt yesterday and my normal Dr was away so I saw his colleague who measured my fundal height as 37cm. Had a growth scan last week and baby was on average 2weeks ahead in growth and 90th percentile, up from 75th a month ago. The Dr said he thinks my Dr will induce at 38 weeks instead of 39 which was initially planned. Eep, if that's true bub will be here so soon. I'm hoping for 37weeks as that will be dh's birthday.
> My most recent hba1c was 5.7 so I feel like there is not much more I can do. Very frustrating.


there isnt much more u can do and your right it is soo very frustrating! baby will be here before u know it... i delivered my first at 38 weeks and my second at 36+6.. :)


----------



## pinkbump2011

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yes hun.. her blood sugars ran around 50-60 for the first few days and once she started to get more food through feeding tube she perked up and had consistent regular blood sugars (Thankfully!) Glad to hear little one is doing better!

How long was she in hospital for? I'm ready to get him home he is 15 days old now an it's been a long 2 weeks :( just glad things are getting better. He also wasn't being fed for the first week as when he was on milk his tummy was swelling so he was on 3 lots of antibiotics. The doctors have said we should be going home on Friday though. 

Is Morgan good at getting her wind up aswell as having reflux? I'm finding it hard to wind him as he gets some up but if I carry on he ends up vomiting due to the reflux x


----------



## MissEJ

Mysticalrain said:


> Hey guys im type 1 diabetic have been for 3 and a bit years. This is my second pregnancy I already have a 2 year old son. Im just looking for some support really. basically with my 1st I was only diagnosed with type 1 for 2 months. So I was scared to eat anything sugary in my mind we weren't allowed as we would die. I know it seems so far fetched but I did not know much about it at all. Anyway healthy baby boy 7lb 14oz he was. This time iv been bad iv had a few cakes like really sugary cakes iv took insulin to cover it right enough and never had a really high sugar. Iv also ate quite a fair bit of chocolate normally when I go hypo tho sometimes when im just in the mood. I feel so guilty can you guys help me get out of this funk don't want to do any damage to my baby. but its much harder as after I had my baby my consultant said I could take it easy! and so I did way to easy ended it up in a bad way with my diabetes eating millions of sugary treats! I went from hb1c of 5.4 to a whopping 8.4 after having my son a whole year of muching sugary treats sometimes without taking insulin. my kidney started showing protein and everything. I started carb counting which has regulated my blood sugars amazingly! however sometimes I don't get it accurate and will go high or have a hypo! I manged to get my hb1c back down to 6.5 pre pregnancy. So I hope it isn't far off that now iv had a few highs but a lot more hypos. but of course hypos means more sugar intake! going out of my mind here! so glad I found this forum im only 8 weeks 5 days. I think not had a scan yet first scan is on the 7th of May. xxxx<3




kellyrae said:


> Hi Ladies, Hope you don't mind me following this group, I have been type 1 since I was 7yrs old about 27 years now I think....I am not currently pregnant as yet but hoping to be in the very close future :flower:
> We are ttc as from middle of May, This will be my 3rd baby so have had lots of experience in being diabetic and pregnant by now :haha:
> 
> My first pregnancy was good and controlled by injections, had lots of problems with my first after she was born though, low bloods (which I expected) and heart defects (not expected) that weren't picked up until she was born.
> 
> My second little girl who is 10 months old was completely different, never had any problems at all with anything!!! I sometimes wonder if its because I am on a pump now and I was better controlled during my pregnancy.
> 
> Anyway I haven't managed to see my diabetic team as yet to discuss pregnancy as they have cancelled my last two appointments but I have a recent hba1 of 6.8 so I know that's good to start with...I have been taking my folic acid too so only doing what they would advise :coffee:
> 
> Hopefully they will be getting a call within the next couple of months to say I'm pregnant :flower:

Hi mysticalrain, welcome to the group! I reckon the other ladies have covered of the best advice, you can only do your best and don't beat yourself up. We are all in the same boat, although I have friends that are pregnant, none of them are diabetic, so I find it helpful to vent or share on here. 

Welcome also kellyrae, I'm sure you can give us a tip or 2 with 2 pregnancies under your belt. Good luck ttc!!


----------



## MissEJ

I have the laser clinic in an hour. Feeling very nervous, from there I've to go straight to the hospital for my antenatal. I'm hoping all is ok, I feel fine.

I know they want to 'top up' my left eye laser treatment, which is pretty grim going (


----------



## kellyrae

MissEJ said:


> I have the laser clinic in an hour. Feeling very nervous, from there I've to go straight to the hospital for my antenatal. I'm hoping all is ok, I feel fine.
> 
> I know they want to 'top up' my left eye laser treatment, which is pretty grim going (

I feel for you, I had to have laser right up until 37 weeks every two weeks...Its depressing isn't it,even though its for the best xx :nope:


----------



## teenpregnant

Hi ladies, I had my scan this morning and all is well though she only put on 3ozs in 2 weeks but she has gone back to following the 20th percentile so we agreed the man who did the last growth scan must have been generous!! One more growth scan in just over two weeks!! Xx


----------



## MissEJ

kellyrae said:


> MissEJ said:
> 
> 
> I have the laser clinic in an hour. Feeling very nervous, from there I've to go straight to the hospital for my antenatal. I'm hoping all is ok, I feel fine.
> 
> I know they want to 'top up' my left eye laser treatment, which is pretty grim going (
> 
> I feel for you, I had to have laser right up until 37 weeks every two weeks...Its depressing isn't it,even though its for the best xx :nope:Click to expand...




teenpregnant said:


> Hi ladies, I had my scan this morning and all is well though she only put on 3ozs in 2 weeks but she has gone back to following the 20th percentile so we agreed the man who did the last growth scan must have been generous!! One more growth scan in just over two weeks!! Xx

Thanks kellyrae, amazingly, the laser doc today does not agree with my previous doc and says I don't need laser again today, but she wants to see me again in 4 weeks. I could have kissed her!

Teenpregnant, hope everything continues to go well for you. I've also to have another growth scan next week... Every time my baby is scanned she is rear end first! I'm hoping she's still on track.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

pinkbump2011 said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Yes hun.. her blood sugars ran around 50-60 for the first few days and once she started to get more food through feeding tube she perked up and had consistent regular blood sugars (Thankfully!) Glad to hear little one is doing better!
> 
> How long was she in hospital for? I'm ready to get him home he is 15 days old now an it's been a long 2 weeks :( just glad things are getting better. He also wasn't being fed for the first week as when he was on milk his tummy was swelling so he was on 3 lots of antibiotics. The doctors have said we should be going home on Friday though.
> 
> Is Morgan good at getting her wind up aswell as having reflux? I'm finding it hard to wind him as he gets some up but if I carry on he ends up vomiting due to the reflux xClick to expand...

She was there for a week. She refused to suck so they had a feeding tube going down her nose until she took a full 2 oz per feed (also so it would keep her blood sugar from dropping again.) Around 3 days after birth she started to slowly suck and get the hang of it.. by around 5-6 days after birth she was taking bottles on her own. But we could not go home until she took a full bottle for every feed for 24 hours. We fought tooth and nail with the pediatrician in the NICU because they were forcing her to eat every 3 hours! Obviously if she was taking full feeds she would be able to ear every 4 hours, so what we were finding was when she was on 3 hour feeds she would only take 1.5 oz instead of the full 2oz... and they kept saying no she cant go home until she finishes 2oz per feed everytime. Well i pretty much took a tantrum and told them to feed her every 4 hours instead of every 3 and maybe she would take a full bottle! and surprise, she did!! so they took her feeding tube out and made her stay one more day and we finally went home! what a hassle.


as for the reflux.. we found out it was from the formula she was on. We were put on ranitidine for 2 weeks with no change and then prevacid with just a slight change.. i did more research because the kid was obnoxiously gassy and unconfortable and found that she may have a milk allergy or a lactase sensitivity (lactase sensitivity is just because their stomachs arent mature enough to break down the lactose, so it causes massive gas, spitting up, etc.--- eventually around 4-6 months they grow out of it and start producing the enzyme to break lactose down.)... so we switched her to a formula that is lactose free and we saw an immediate change in her. She rarely spit up (only when overfed) and her gas minimized so much and she burped like a champ after that! (we had an awful time with her burping which was causing a lot of pain but no matter what we did she just wouldnt bring it up!)... ever since we went with the lactose free formula (similac sensitive for fussiness and gas..) she has been so much better. She still has times where the gas bothers her but if we pick her up she will immediately burp. Her stool is normal now and shes a much happier baby... 

Our big problem now isnt even the reflux or feeding, its NOT NAPPING and being overtired where she becomes "colicky"... not fun at all...


----------



## MissEJ

Goodness Nikki, what a time you have had! If Morgans not sleeping, I take it you're not getting much sleep? 

I was in the antenatal clinic yesterday. Why is it they feel the need to tell me once a week that I'm anaemic? I've been anaemic since the start of pregnancy and even before that? It is annoying that there's nothing more I can take for it (I'm already on ferromate 210mg x 3 every day) unless they give me a transfusion. 

They also want me to go in on Monday for a series of blood pressure checks? My blood pressure is actually fine, if lower than normal. I think the docs fully expected me to have pre eclampsia by now, and my normal readings and bloods are perplexing them. They want to check there is nothing they are missing apparently. It feel like they are saying, 'you are doing too well, we expected more problems by now'.


----------



## teenpregnant

Just got back from diabetic clinic, 2 weeks until my next scan and then they will book my induction/section that day!! Excited 4 weeks left now! X


----------



## pinkbump2011

Nikkilewis14 said:


> pinkbump2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Yes hun.. her blood sugars ran around 50-60 for the first few days and once she started to get more food through feeding tube she perked up and had consistent regular blood sugars (Thankfully!) Glad to hear little one is doing better!
> 
> How long was she in hospital for? I'm ready to get him home he is 15 days old now an it's been a long 2 weeks :( just glad things are getting better. He also wasn't being fed for the first week as when he was on milk his tummy was swelling so he was on 3 lots of antibiotics. The doctors have said we should be going home on Friday though.
> 
> Is Morgan good at getting her wind up aswell as having reflux? I'm finding it hard to wind him as he gets some up but if I carry on he ends up vomiting due to the reflux xClick to expand...
> 
> She was there for a week. She refused to suck so they had a feeding tube going down her nose until she took a full 2 oz per feed (also so it would keep her blood sugar from dropping again.) Around 3 days after birth she started to slowly suck and get the hang of it.. by around 5-6 days after birth she was taking bottles on her own. But we could not go home until she took a full bottle for every feed for 24 hours. We fought tooth and nail with the pediatrician in the NICU because they were forcing her to eat every 3 hours! Obviously if she was taking full feeds she would be able to ear every 4 hours, so what we were finding was when she was on 3 hour feeds she would only take 1.5 oz instead of the full 2oz... and they kept saying no she cant go home until she finishes 2oz per feed everytime. Well i pretty much took a tantrum and told them to feed her every 4 hours instead of every 3 and maybe she would take a full bottle! and surprise, she did!! so they took her feeding tube out and made her stay one more day and we finally went home! what a hassle.
> 
> 
> as for the reflux.. we found out it was from the formula she was on. We were put on ranitidine for 2 weeks with no change and then prevacid with just a slight change.. i did more research because the kid was obnoxiously gassy and unconfortable and found that she may have a milk allergy or a lactase sensitivity (lactase sensitivity is just because their stomachs arent mature enough to break down the lactose, so it causes massive gas, spitting up, etc.--- eventually around 4-6 months they grow out of it and start producing the enzyme to break lactose down.)... so we switched her to a formula that is lactose free and we saw an immediate change in her. She rarely spit up (only when overfed) and her gas minimized so much and she burped like a champ after that! (we had an awful time with her burping which was causing a lot of pain but no matter what we did she just wouldnt bring it up!)... ever since we went with the lactose free formula (similac sensitive for fussiness and gas..) she has been so much better. She still has times where the gas bothers her but if we pick her up she will immediately burp. Her stool is normal now and shes a much happier baby...
> 
> Our big problem now isnt even the reflux or feeding, its NOT NAPPING and being overtired where she becomes "colicky"... not fun at all...Click to expand...

At least you spotted it an managed to change your milk. 

We finally got to bring jenson home on Friday I feel so much better now he is out the hospital and at home where he belongs. We are still having to check his blood sugars a few times a day which isn't nice :( an if he is under 3.5 he has to be treated for a hypo with glucogel :( so far he has been ok but today he was 3.2 an I panicked. He was having a feed though an come back up quickly. 

How is your eldest getting on with the baby? She is still quite young aswell isn't she?

Aww teen not long now an you will have your lil one here :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks! times are different now.. she is napping and sleeping pretty well. just getting up to feed in middle of the night and going back down again.. she will be 11 weeks on saturday... 

im so glad u are all home now! :)

my older daughter (16 months) has her moments with morgan.. she tries to be helpful by patting her back to burp and stuff but she slams on her back and then i have to take morgan away from her... other times she steps on her head or kicks her, then i have to put her in time out as she is just being jealous.. its very hard to juggle both of them.. i try as much as i can to spend time with my first born when morgan is sleeping,but even then its not enough for what she wants.. aghhhhhh


----------



## pinkbump2011

Aww bless she is to young to understand aswell. We have been quite lucky as Scarlett absolutely loves the baby she is forever mothering him. I have been giving her lots of attention though as I don't want her to feel left out or jealous.


----------



## MissEJ

Another growth scan done today. I'm just above 50th percentile, but they said that's normal for non diabetics too and my fluid levels were fine. 
She was holding her toes and it was so cute and clear.
My pump set had to be changed when I noticed my bloods going up today. I started the whole 'oh god, what have I done?' But then just got on with it. Took a correction, changed the pump set and kept testing. All is well again now.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

glad all is well miss ej :)


----------



## pink23

I've got scan today . Feeling little nervous as Mw yesterday bump was measuring 3 weeks ahead but know it's not completely accurate, I haven't put on too much weight about 12 lbs up to yet.
Xx


----------



## teenpregnant

Missej glad the scan went well! Good luck today pink23 let us know how you get on! X


----------



## pink23

Hi ladies so I feel a little disheartened after today's scan , baby is measuring at est 2lb 15 at 28 weeks and has shot up growth wise on everything :-( I know my sugars haven't been the best but I just wish my insulin would bring sugars down quicker. I have my moments where I do eat sweets but I'm not silly about it. Back in 3 weeks for another scan and to recheck bp . Trace of protien to and bp slightly up again. Just wish diabetic pregnancy was easier xx


----------



## teenpregnant

pink23 said:


> Hi ladies so I feel a little disheartened after today's scan , baby is measuring at est 2lb 15 at 28 weeks and has shot up growth wise on everything :-( I know my sugars haven't been the best but I just wish my insulin would bring sugars down quicker. I have my moments where I do eat sweets but I'm not silly about it. Back in 3 weeks for another scan and to recheck bp . Trace of protien to and bp slightly up again. Just wish diabetic pregnancy was easier xx

Sorry pink23 try not to get disheartened! Baby may have just had a growth spurt if everything was bigger? Your bp may have been up from being stressed about the scan also. I know what you mean about diabetic pregnancy.. The guilt and worry overtakes the nicer parts of pregnancy sometimes! Feel better and don't beat yourself up you are trying your best which is all you can do x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sorry to hear hun.. i know how quick we, as diabetics, can blame ourselves during pregnancy regarding babies growth, but let me tell you this... DONT! If you are doing well and your sugars are within normal range there is nothing we can do about their growth. I have had two pregnancies.. Both with a1c's of 6.5 throughout with an occasional 6 here and there... My first was born a normal healthy size, not too big or small.. my 2nd was GINORMOUS and i did nothing differently (diabetes wise), in fact, i actually ate less sweets and drank more water during my 2nd pregnancy.. I also ended up with polyhydramnios w my second, whereas when i was pregnanct w my first I barely drank anything.. they always encourage us to drink lots n lots of water, but i seriously think it messed my 2nd pregnancy up bad.. morgan was soooo water logged when she was born.. dropped a lb of fluids her first 2 days of life...


----------



## MissEJ

When I had my growth scan yesterday I asked the scanner (not sure what to call them?) how much baby weighed.
She said that telling you the weight guesstimate is a load of nonsense and she said that for those that did it, it's rarely accurate. She also felt is worried mothers to be unnecessarily, so, basically she didn't tell me, but I thought it was worth mentioning her comments here as I know lots of people assume that just because we're 'sugar mummies' we'll have big babies. 
She said she would just measure fluid and my baby (head and stomach) but not tell the weight from that. I was quite appreciative of her perspective. )


----------



## novembergirl

Hi,

I'm new here and 10 weeks pregnant with my first. I'm so happy to find this thread! It will be great to talk with other people are going/have been through the same thing. I hope you'll let me join in! :)

I've been type 1 diabetic since I was 11, usually pretty well controlled. I'm a bit all over the place at the moment because I've had really bad morning sickness and I'm just feeling constantly nauseous and struggling to keep food down. I've had a couple of really bad hypos and dizzy spells, which hasn't happened to me since forever (I forgot how horrid it was!). Fingers crossed it will start getting a little easier soon...


----------



## Elizabean

Hi Novembergirl welcome and congratulations!

I was the same with terrible morning sickness which made keeping sugars stable impossible. My doctor gave me a combo of medication to make it a bit easier, have you mentioned it to yours? 

I had a few bad hypos around 11 weeks, the ones where you are awake but aren't with it enough to realise you are awake. Poor hubby had to force all sorts of food and drinks on me but I had it in my mind that he was a bad guy wanting to hurt the baby with sugar so I would spit everything out! 

Good luck as you move into second trimester soon &#9786;


----------



## novembergirl

Thanks! I have mentioned it to my doctor but haven't tried any medication yet. I'd definitely be happy to give it a go1

Those hypos when you're kind of awake but not really are so scary. I had the same kind of thing a week ago when I was completely out of it and can't remember it well, but apparently I was talking all sorts of rubbish while my friend was trying to get me to swallow something! The freakiest thing is how it comes on with no warning - I was always used to getting the 'early signs' and being able to treat them pretty well, so it's scary to suddenly get full on hypos with no warning at all!


----------



## MissEJ

novembergirl said:


> Thanks! I have mentioned it to my doctor but haven't tried any medication yet. I'd definitely be happy to give it a go1
> 
> Those hypos when you're kind of awake but not really are so scary. I had the same kind of thing a week ago when I was completely out of it and can't remember it well, but apparently I was talking all sorts of rubbish while my friend was trying to get me to swallow something! The freakiest thing is how it comes on with no warning - I was always used to getting the 'early signs' and being able to treat them pretty well, so it's scary to suddenly get full on hypos with no warning at all!

Welcome novembergirl!
I had some horrible hypos in my first tri. I also started talking nonsense during these hypos and my OH said during one of them I was moaning that the dog didn't understand what I was going through. :blush:
The good news is they seemed to stop at about wk 13. Thank goodness. 
It's tough just now, but keep lucozade on hand, test test test. And congratulations!


----------



## MissEJ

Hi girls, I am now 29 weeks... Not sure how that happened! 
I've developed severe itchiness on my arms and back, it's driving me insane. My belly and breasts are fine, so I'm thinking it's not skin stretching as I'd surely have it there?
Is this diabetes related, prwgnancy related, should I call the doc or is it normal?:shrug:


----------



## novembergirl

MissEJ said:


> Hi girls, I am now 29 weeks... Not sure how that happened!
> I've developed severe itchiness on my arms and back, it's driving me insane. My belly and breasts are fine, so I'm thinking it's not skin stretching as I'd surely have it there?
> Is this diabetes related, prwgnancy related, should I call the doc or is it normal?:shrug:

I don't know about that one... Maybe call the doctor just to be on the safe side? It'll put your mind at rest if nothing else :)

Congrats on 29 weeks!

I managed to pick up some kind of virus at the weekend and was non-stop vomiting for two days. Not pleasant! Eventually I ended up at the hospital with IV and the works. All on the mend now though. I guess cause of being sick my levels have been all over the place. On the plus side, it did get me out of a whole week of exam invigilating at school :)


----------



## MissEJ

novembergirl said:


> MissEJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I am now 29 weeks... Not sure how that happened!
> I've developed severe itchiness on my arms and back, it's driving me insane. My belly and breasts are fine, so I'm thinking it's not skin stretching as I'd surely have it there?
> Is this diabetes related, prwgnancy related, should I call the doc or is it normal?:shrug:
> 
> I don't know about that one... Maybe call the doctor just to be on the safe side? It'll put your mind at rest if nothing else :)
> 
> Congrats on 29 weeks!
> 
> I managed to pick up some kind of virus at the weekend and was non-stop vomiting for two days. Not pleasant! Eventually I ended up at the hospital with IV and the works. All on the mend now though. I guess cause of being sick my levels have been all over the place. On the plus side, it did get me out of a whole week of exam invigilating at school :)Click to expand...

Sounds pretty nasty novembergirl, take care of yourself. 
A few people have been off my work with a sickness bug too, luckily I didn't catch it, but I feel for you.

I've got a 3 exam for work purposes on Tuesday and I'm finding studying for it so tiring, my concentration is gone. It's the last one though before bub is here.


----------



## Elizabean

Poor thing Novembergirl, I hope you are feeling better. That doesn't sound pleasant at all.
Miss ej an exam would be my worst nightmare now! I feel like I'm losing my mind half the time!

I'm just over 35 weeks now and doctor moved my "can't go past date" to 38 weeks at my last appointment. It was 39 weeks before. I'm hoping after my growth scan next week he will say 37 weeks! 

Baby is still measuring big, but still no sign it is from diabetes. He actually said my sugars are getting a bit too low now and I should cut my insulin back... Crazy!

I decided this week that I will finish work next Friday which makes things seem a bit more real. All very exciting here &#128518;


----------



## teenpregnant

MissEJ said:


> Hi girls, I am now 29 weeks... Not sure how that happened!
> I've developed severe itchiness on my arms and back, it's driving me insane. My belly and breasts are fine, so I'm thinking it's not skin stretching as I'd surely have it there?
> Is this diabetes related, prwgnancy related, should I call the doc or is it normal?:shrug:

This sounds exactly what I got around 29 weeks along with a horrid rash! They did blood blood to make sure it isn't OC so I would call incase they would want to check for that. It turned out I have puppps which is a sort of severe pregnancy rash I still have it it's such a pain. 

Elizabean- not long now. You must be excited to finish work finally! I have my last scan Monday and they will decide delivery time and mode at that point! We are getting so close now! X


----------



## pinkbump2011

Elizabean said:


> Poor thing Novembergirl, I hope you are feeling better. That doesn't sound pleasant at all.
> Miss ej an exam would be my worst nightmare now! I feel like I'm losing my mind half the time!
> 
> I'm just over 35 weeks now and doctor moved my "can't go past date" to 38 weeks at my last appointment. It was 39 weeks before. I'm hoping after my growth scan next week he will say 37 weeks!
> 
> Baby is still measuring big, but still no sign it is from diabetes. He actually said my sugars are getting a bit too low now and I should cut my insulin back... Crazy!
> 
> I decided this week that I will finish work next Friday which makes things seem a bit more real. All very exciting here &#128518;

This is what happened to me I was nearly back to my normal insulin doses before having the baby. They thought my placenta was failing an scanned me an the baby was delivered that day. 

Are you getting scans at each appointment? X


----------



## MissEJ

teenpregnant said:


> MissEJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I am now 29 weeks... Not sure how that happened!
> I've developed severe itchiness on my arms and back, it's driving me insane. My belly and breasts are fine, so I'm thinking it's not skin stretching as I'd surely have it there?
> Is this diabetes related, prwgnancy related, should I call the doc or is it normal?:shrug:
> 
> This sounds exactly what I got around 29 weeks along with a horrid rash! They did blood blood to make sure it isn't OC so I would call incase they would want to check for that. It turned out I have puppps which is a sort of severe pregnancy rash I still have it it's such a pain.
> 
> Elizabean- not long now. You must be excited to finish work finally! I have my last scan Monday and they will decide delivery time and mode at that point! We are getting so close now! XClick to expand...

The took blood today to check for OC. The said it might be puppp's also, but I might not get the results til Monday. In the meantime I have cream and antihistamines. The antihistamines are making me so sleepy!!


----------



## teenpregnant

Just got back from clinic, have my c section booked for the 27th so 2 weeks tomorrow! She is still growing on the 50th percentile. I now have 2 weekly checkups but at least the end is finally in sight &#55357;&#56835; x


----------



## pinkbump2011

Aww good luck hun. How far will u be when u have the section x


----------



## teenpregnant

Thank you, I will be 38+1. They wanted to do it on the week before but it was all booked up which was slightly frustrating! X


----------



## pink23

Good news teenpregnant.

It's funny how a few changes with basal relates sme to do the trick with sugars. My daily total hasn't gone up but after and before meals are pretty good. I was getting so fed up of over 10s for after meals and blaming myself.
Mw Thursday to check bp, it was up a little today so can see myself only going to 37 weeks if that.
Hope everyone's doing ok. Xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Oh it's great when you finally get your date isn't it you have something to look forward to. Was there any reason they wanted to do it earlier? My consultant was adamant that they will only book you in for an elective at 38 weeks an not earlier. Is baby growing bigger or normal size? X


----------



## teenpregnant

pinkbump2011 said:


> Oh it's great when you finally get your date isn't it you have something to look forward to. Was there any reason they wanted to do it earlier? My consultant was adamant that they will only book you in for an elective at 38 weeks an not earlier. Is baby growing bigger or normal size? X


They are worried as my insulin requirements have dropped ALOT! I have to go back up twice a week for ctgs and dopplers, I can't see myself getting to 38 to be honest but 37 would be nice! She was 6lbs2ozs on scan today so bang on 50th percentile. How is your LB getting on now? :flower: x


----------



## Elizabean

teenpregnant said:


> Just got back from clinic, have my c section booked for the 27th so 2 weeks tomorrow! She is still growing on the 50th percentile. I now have 2 weekly checkups but at least the end is finally in sight &#65533;&#65533; x

Fantastic news! I will hopefully find out my date today. I'm thinking I will most likely go with a planned C Section now. Did want to be induced originally but I think the section is probably a better bet due to being a big baby.
Not long and we will both have our bubs!



pink23 said:


> Good news teenpregnant.
> 
> It's funny how a few changes with basal relates sme to do the trick with sugars. My daily total hasn't gone up but after and before meals are pretty good. I was getting so fed up of over 10s for after meals and blaming myself.
> Mw Thursday to check bp, it was up a little today so can see myself only going to 37 weeks if that.
> Hope everyone's doing ok. Xx

I know that feeling, at the start you think surely this wont make a difference, but it really can make a huge change to your results. Must be a relief for you!

I'm excited to see baby again this afternoon but I hope it hasn't had another growth spurt. It was 90-95th percentile about 3 weeks ago. I would be happy if they said it could come at 37 weeks (DH would be too as that is his birthday!)


----------



## pinkbump2011

That's good you are getting checked regularly. That's what happened to me with the insulin requirements dropping a lot an I was scanned by the consultant an he arrived that day. He didn't move at all on the ctg and when I had the dopplers they wasn't happy with that. I thought baby was having a few lazy days but he was born really poorly an had sepsis which caused alot of other problems when trying to stabilise the blood sugars. Make sure you get checked if you don't feel right hun. I could of kicked myself so many times as it didn't seem right but I never got it checked. He is doing great now he is totally fine an the hyperinsulinism was transient so he doesn't need medication just took him abit longer to stabilise x


----------



## teenpregnant

pinkbump2011 said:


> That's good you are getting checked regularly. That's what happened to me with the insulin requirements dropping a lot an I was scanned by the consultant an he arrived that day. He didn't move at all on the ctg and when I had the dopplers they wasn't happy with that. I thought baby was having a few lazy days but he was born really poorly an had sepsis which caused alot of other problems when trying to stabilise the blood sugars. Make sure you get checked if you don't feel right hun. I could of kicked myself so many times as it didn't seem right but I never got it checked. He is doing great now he is totally fine an the hyperinsulinism was transient so he doesn't need medication just took him abit longer to stabilise x

Yes I'm going to speak to them tomorrow as I'm not happy as I'm still hypoing and almost at my pre-pregnancy rates! She is moving well so I'm not too concerned but if she stops moving I'll be straight up the hospital! So glad he is better now and that the medication could be stopped! X


----------



## MissEJ

Can't believe how many of you have dates when you know you will meet your little ones. :baby:

Time flies so fast!

We had a 4d scan tonight... This is our baby at 30 weeks, estimated at 4lbs!?

Last scan lady at the hospital said not to pay attention to weight given as it's rarely accurate, so I'm trying not to examine it too much.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## teenpregnant

Hi everyone, so Aeva Grace was born at 10.21am this morning. She is doing v well but is in special care and will be for a few days. She weighed 6lb1oz! So happy but suffering from recovery of c section as from the last section everything was stuck together so was in there for a long time and they had to go through nerves and muscles.. They said it's going to be a very painful recovery.


----------



## novembergirl

Yeah, good that you are getting checked regularly for sure. The more careful they are the more likely everything goes very smoothly :)

My big news is that I am expecting double trouble... in other words, twins! The nurse cheerily told me the other day that I was the first person she's had carrying twins and type 1 diabetic, which of course I found very reassuring! :/

I'm still wondering when to tell work for sure (I teach at school so I am wondering how the kids will react!). I'm only 12 weeks but already showing quite a bit and 2 of my colleagues guessed already!


----------



## pinkbump2011

Congratulations teenpregnant I hope she is out of there quickly an that you are ok to? Did something happen? You wasn't due to go in for abit was you xx

Wow November bet that was a shock to you!! Hope your pregnancy runs smoothly x


----------



## MissEJ

teenpregnant said:


> Hi everyone, so Aeva Grace was born at 10.21am this morning. She is doing v well but is in special care and will be for a few days. She weighed 6lb1oz! So happy but suffering from recovery of c section as from the last section everything was stuck together so was in there for a long time and they had to go through nerves and muscles.. They said it's going to be a very painful recovery.




novembergirl said:


> Yeah, good that you are getting checked regularly for sure. The more careful they are the more likely everything goes very smoothly :)
> 
> My big news is that I am expecting double trouble... in other words, twins! The nurse cheerily told me the other day that I was the first person she's had carrying twins and type 1 diabetic, which of course I found very reassuring! :/
> 
> I'm still wondering when to tell work for sure (I teach at school so I am wondering how the kids will react!). I'm only 12 weeks but already showing quite a bit and 2 of my colleagues guessed already!

Hi Teenpregnant! Waw, she is here, congratulations, I love the name. I hope you are taking it easy. Why is Aeva in special care?

Novembergirl! Twins! :baby::baby: that's great! Have you a history of them in your family? I think 12 weeks is a good time to tell after the scan and all, plus, if you are going to show quicker than normal they may eventually wander, 'when is she going to tell us?'


----------



## teenpregnant

Thank you, yes my insulin requirements where dropping and she hadn't grown in 4 days in the slightest so they said the placenta was failing so booked the section for the next morning. She is in special care with low blood sugars and is on 30% oxygen at the moment she is really struggling with her breathing which is horrible to see. I'm recovering well surprising a lot better than last time! Hope everyone else is well. Wow Novembergirl twins how exciting crongats!! X


----------



## pinkbump2011

Aww hun she will be fine. Jenson needed oxygen to even when put in a cot he still sometimes had to have the mask.

These poor lil babies don't half have a tough time don't they. It's put me off having anymore. Xx


----------



## novembergirl

Teenpregnant, big congrats! Hope little Aeva Grace is doing better. Beautiful name btw :) I guess you'll be feeling both excited and worried at the moment, big hugs!

Haha, yes, I do have a family history of twins - in fact, I'm a twin myself, but there is also a set of twins amongst my uncles and my grandmother was also a twin. So maybe I shouldn't have been that surprised, but I have also heard it usually skips a generation, hmm...


----------



## pink23

Congrats teenpregnant hope she has a speedy recovery xx
Congrat Novembergirl to 

Hope everyone's ok, I think I'm getting to finally stretch now, feeling like bump is getting big to hoping scan is all ok Friday . Don't thnk I will get date yet but maybe next appointment or another 4 weeks we will see xx


----------



## kellyrae

Hi Ladies :hi:

I got my :bfp:this afternoon, I will test again tomorrow morning but def a faint line......

I will be around 4 weeks so still very early but have my first symptom that always gave it away the first 2 previous time which is very low bloods.
I have been diabetic type 1 since I was 7 years old so 26 years now :wacko:

I have been on a pump for 2 years, my first pregnancy was with injections and second with the pump...found it easier with the pump and for me had less complications after birth with babys bloods etc...

Not sure when I will tell my diabetic team, I know the drill now so I think I will wait a couple of more weeks until I say anything...my last Hba1c was 6.5 a couple of months ago. 

I'm just ready to get on with it now and start the next 8 months :flower:


----------



## teenpregnant

Hope the picture works ok!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MissEJ

kellyrae said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> I got my :bfp:this afternoon, I will test again tomorrow morning but def a faint line......
> 
> I will be around 4 weeks so still very early but have my first symptom that always gave it away the first 2 previous time which is very low bloods.
> I have been diabetic type 1 since I was 7 years old so 26 years now :wacko:
> 
> I have been on a pump for 2 years, my first pregnancy was with injections and second with the pump...found it easier with the pump and for me had less complications after birth with babys bloods etc...
> 
> Not sure when I will tell my diabetic team, I know the drill now so I think I will wait a couple of more weeks until I say anything...my last Hba1c was 6.5 a couple of months ago.
> 
> I'm just ready to get on with it now and start the next 8 months :flower:




teenpregnant said:


> Hope the picture works ok!

Congrats kellyrae!! I hope the next 8 months go smoothly for you :flower:

Teenpregnant, she looks so sweet, I hope she's doing ok now?


----------



## pinkbump2011

Aww I hope she is doing ok teenpregnant and congratulations kelly


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omgggg yay for babies!!:). Sorry havnt been on much, super busy mommy here with 2 little ones and working! Welcome to the new ladies! So exciting! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg twins! Thats so cool :)

Funny story....

My best friend was at my house a few months ago ( her daughter and my 1st are. Few months apart) and we asked them when they planned on another baby and my best friend was like "oh not for a while, i can barely handle brooklyn!" Fast forward 3 weeks and she found out she was pregnant, with...twins! Already 10 weeks along had no idea! And they used protection lol.... It runs in her family And shes over 30!


----------



## MissEJ

Lovely to hear from you Nikki, I take it the girls are doing well at home?


----------



## MissEJ

Urrrggghhh!!! I woke up last night with a reading of 1.7!!?? I have no idea how I was still conscious, I then stumbled to the kitchen and pretty much gobbled half a ginger cake (1st sweet thing on hand), before returning to bed with a bottle of lucozade, which I proceeded to pretty much wear, I can never aim for my mouth properly with those things when I'm low.
I woke up this morning to a reading of 13... Which I feel guilty about, but things are ok again now... Please don't say I'm going back to those first trimester hypos... They were awful! (


----------



## Nikkilewis14

yes the girls are doing great... :) exhausting though!


----------



## JanaB777

We just found out that I am pregnant, my ob/gyn said around six weeks but he wouldn't commit to an exact number because he wants a better picture so I am going in this Friday to a digital imaging center, because there were twin gest sacs! I have been type one since I was 5, so 23 years now...I have been having a lot of lows, like severe lows in the 30's I'm scared because I am a really small girl, only 5'00" tall and 100lbs normally and diabetics tend to have big babies and with twins I'm afraid we wont all fit. This baby was planned somewhat and we are SO HAPPY!


----------



## kellyrae

JanaB777 said:


> We just found out that I am pregnant, my ob/gyn said around six weeks but he wouldn't commit to an exact number because he wants a better picture so I am going in this Friday to a digital imaging center, because there were twin gest sacs! I have been type one since I was 5, so 23 years now...I have been having a lot of lows, like severe lows in the 30's I'm scared because I am a really small girl, only 5'00" tall and 100lbs normally and diabetics tend to have big babies and with twins I'm afraid we wont all fit. This baby was planned somewhat and we are SO HAPPY!

Congratulations :flower:
I am 4ft11....so just a little smaller and I am on my 3rd pregnancy although not twins....but if you keep your sugar levels tight to the guidelines then there is no reason for you to have a big babies....my sister had twins and she was fine, built the same as me, Our bodies adapt when we are pregnant, try not to worry too much xx


----------



## pink23

Congrats to the new bfps .
I've manged to pull sugars back and baby's growth slowed down at last scan. Still a little big but it's to be expectd I can't get it perfect all the time. 
I'm sure this baby will come soon. I'm sure he has dropped and kicks are so low and quite uncomfortable.
5 weeks to my usual time . Getting excited and feeling a little nervous to . Think bags are practically done  xx


----------



## MissEJ

pink23 said:


> Congrats to the new bfps .
> I've manged to pull sugars back and baby's growth slowed down at last scan. Still a little big but it's to be expectd I can't get it perfect all the time.
> I'm sure this baby will come soon. I'm sure he has dropped and kicks are so low and quite uncomfortable.
> 5 weeks to my usual time . Getting excited and feeling a little nervous to . Think bags are practically done  xx

Hi pink

Glad to hear things are going better! Are you having a c section or being induced? Have they given you a date?

They are saying 38 or 39 weeks to me now... Which puts my EDD now to the 8th - 15th July. 
The midwife last Monday said my stomach was measuring ahead of my 32 weeks... Which is the first time I've had a concern, so I'm in for another growth scan on Monday. Eek


----------



## pink23

I will be booked in for section again but as of yet not sure when. Have growth scan 20th June which will make me 35 weeks and I normally only go to about 37 weeks . I'm
Getting sterilised to as this my 3rd and finally lol. Diabetic team nest week. I've only been measuring ahead the last few weeks but she was just a little concerned he had slowed down. I've got mw a week before scan so is imagine she would send me to clinic if bump hadn't grown again xx


----------



## Elizabean

Hi ladies, congrats to the new bfps I have missed recently. 

I had my baby boy Finn Christopher (previously known as the yelow bump) on Friday 30th May via elective c section! I'm so glad I had the section as he weighed 4.46 kg or 9lb 13oz. It was actually a good experience despite my prior nerves. He is a big boy but the doctor confirmed its mostly genes and not sugar!

His bsl was low after birth and it has taken until today (day 3) for him to stabilise to 4 hourly feeds which is apparently standard new born behaviour. He started out being fed every hour! He has a feeding tube through his nose but they said that should come out tonight if his bsl in half an hour is good. 

Things are looking good for Finn and I'm recovering well too. I will post a picture of him as soon as I can. 

Hope to hear of some new bubbas around here soon.


----------



## Elizabean

Also just realised tomorrow is my 24th anniversary of diagnosis. Couldn't think of a better way to spend it than with my boy &#128522;


----------



## teenpregnant

Congratulation elizabean!! So glad it went well and Finn is doing well! X


----------



## pink23

Congrats Elizabean xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats on your bundle elizabean!

my dd2 was huge but really it was just from genes.. she was born very long! inevitable to be big! 10 lbs exactly!


----------



## pinkbump2011

Congratulations Elizabean. Can't wait to see some pictures of him x


----------



## MissEJ

Congratlations Elizabean!!! I weighed 9lb 13 whe I was born too, so if genetics are a lot to do with it, my baby could be the same. 
Glad to hear he is doing well, and it's a lovely name. 

I had a growth scan on Monday. The scan lady said baby was still on track, growing well at the right rate... Phew! They said to ignore tge midwifed worries. Everyone tells me to ignore everyone else, so who should I listen to? 

Anyway, for anyone at my state or ahead (33 wks), is it normal to need less basal at this point? I still need much more bolus insulin when I eat, but I'm going lower thorough the night and day out with meals. Should I be concerned?


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi ladies how are you all getting on? X


----------



## pink23

I'm ok here 35 weeks and bump measuring 7lb oops. Hopefully section day next eek x


----------



## pinkbump2011

Aww it won't be long for u now hun exciting. Do u know what ur having? X


----------



## pink23

A boy x


----------



## MissEJ

Hi girls!

Hope everyone is well? 
Pink, has your little man arrived?
I'm in hospital at the moment... Been here 8 days, due to be induced today! Our little lady should be here soon!


----------



## pinkbump2011

Ooo good luck hun x


----------



## teenpregnant

Good luck &#128522;


----------



## pink23

Good luck miss ej xx
No baby here lol I don't think it will be long as he's getting ready . Luckily my diabetes isn't playing up so they are making me wait. Scan Friday so I'm hoping they say soon as I'm struggling and I've just wok up to a morning hypo at 2am :-( 
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## teenpregnant

pink23 said:


> Good luck miss ej xx
> No baby here lol I don't think it will be long as he's getting ready . Luckily my diabetes isn't playing up so they are making me wait. Scan Friday so I'm hoping they say soon as I'm struggling and I've just wok up to a morning hypo at 2am :-(
> Hope everyone is ok xx

I hope it's not too much longer for you pink!! Good luck! Xx


----------



## teenpregnant

Anyone had their babies now, would love to hear stories and hear how everyone is getting on? Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Elizabean

I haven't been logging in much recently, Finn is 8 weeks now! Diabetes wise things are going well. I'm breastfeeding and my insulin levels are around half of my pre pregnancy amounts. Things are a bit hit and miss as I often get distracted and forget to do my needle for an hour or 2 after eating &#128528; all in all I feel like I'm doing OK, will need to check in with my endo soon but I'm sick of doctors! 

Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying their pregnancies or new babies &#9786;


----------



## pink23

Hi ladies , my chunk was born 2 weeks ago weighing 9lb 3 whoops . He had a day and bit in neonatal due to low sugars and feeding but we were home on Saturday and he was born on the Wednesday so just a extra day in .
He's called Cody and I'm in love with him . Think it's because he's my last so cherishing it . I've been succesful with exoressing and he's completely on mommies milk xx
Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi hope you ladies are all ok. Jenson is 5 and a half months now an he is such a happy baby. He is doing so well an is getting to be a lil greedy chops he never was until recently. Things have been pretty tough as I ended up leaving my partner after baby was so Ill when born it showed me where his priorities lied an that wasn't with me and our children so it's been a rough road. Anyway would love to hear updates on all you ladies an babies xx


----------

